# Rubik's Cube sightings in media



## badmephisto (May 22, 2008)

To my surprise I found cubes in the biggest Toronto newspaper today (Metro), on page #2. Millions of people here read it. Thats the exposure that we need! 
pic:
http://img339.imageshack.us/img339/842/metrocubeee7.jpg

It got me wondering about exactly how much exposure it is getting elsewhere. Did anyone see it in the media recently? I wish we had a thread dedicated just for this. It is exciting and interesting to see whats written about us, the "speed cubers".


----------



## van21691 (May 22, 2008)

wow, but Philippine is even better because during the Rubik's Cube Philippine Open 2007, there was a media recording the competition and then later broadcast it.  A lot of tv appearance getting a lot of attentions to all filipinos. Wow.


----------



## ajmorgan25 (May 22, 2008)

Haven't had much media exposure in my area. Alabama*


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (May 22, 2008)

Wow that's cool!

Not exactly the same, but i managed to get my cube into South Africa's biggest IT mag. I write for PCFormat here, so i pushed my cube into one of the photos


----------



## pcharles93 (May 22, 2008)

Hopefully, people are smart enough to realize that is a puzzle and not a stand for the plastic you're working with.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (May 22, 2008)

pcharles93 said:


> Hopefully, people are smart enough to realize that is a puzzle and not a stand for the plastic you're working with.



Well anyone who doesn't have the common sense to realize THAT, will never be able to solve a cube anyway


----------



## genwin (May 22, 2008)

maybe the speedcubers here can come up with a "record" attempt on the next world championships.. hopefully the media can cover some of that..(guiness record??)

i don't watch a lot of ESPN but i have seen speedstacking a couple of times but never a speedcubing event...True??


----------



## jonny guitar (May 22, 2008)

Not speedcubing but there is a commmercial on TV right now with some lady designer her loft and turning a rubiks cube with pictures of her fancy pad on it.


----------



## DavidWoner (May 27, 2008)

about a month ago there was a 1-minute spot on the 9 o clock news about speedcubing competitions.

"some even get times under 45 seconds."
*scoffs* *walks away from tv* *considers calling station to complain* *decides to go cube some more instead*


----------



## CAT13 (May 28, 2008)

Nothing much, but on George Lopez, he commented on his friend's cube with one side completed


----------



## pcharles93 (May 28, 2008)

I just watched that episode a few minutes ago.


----------



## pjk (Jun 26, 2008)

There was a clue on Jeopardy yesterday that said:
"This world famous cube puzzle was made by a Hungarian"

It was only a $400 clue. This is the second time I've seen a Rubik's clue on Jeopardy. The other one was a couple months after Leyan Lo broke the WR, and it said something like "Leyan Lo solved this puzzle in 11.13 seconds as a new WR".


----------



## immortalcube (Jun 26, 2008)

Hey, I watched Jeopardy last night and saw that too!


----------



## JBCM627 (Jun 26, 2008)

the Cincinnati Open had a short news blurb on Fox 19... I can send this to someone if they want to put it on youtube (I don't have an account)


----------



## cpt.Justice (Jun 26, 2008)

Its already on this forum, lurk moar 

Edit: Ooops, that was the Armonk open


----------



## CAT13 (Jun 26, 2008)

Jim, can you send it to me? I saw the camera at the competition but never got to see what they did with it. I will probably put it on my youtube account.


----------



## pcharles93 (Jun 27, 2008)

I too would like to see the news footage of the Cincinnati Open


----------



## ooveehoo (Aug 11, 2008)

There's a solved cube on angry video game nerd's tv here! Maybe he's a speedcuber too


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 11, 2008)

it's at 6:41(the cube)
would hve been nice if you told us, lol


----------



## badmephisto (Aug 11, 2008)

ooveehoo said:


> There's a solved cube on angry video game nerd's tv here! Maybe he's a speedcuber too



Angry Video game nerd has some of the funniest videos I've seen on the internets. I watched this at work trying to contain my laughter while others stared at wtf was going on. Especially the last part where Batman shoves all the Joker games up Jokers crack  oh man


----------



## Brett (Aug 11, 2008)

I think it was posted on this forum in a different thread, but at one part in the movie Wall-e is holding a rubik's cube. (The logo of the movie on Fandango and similar sites was the image of wall-e and the cube)


----------



## PCwizCube (Aug 12, 2008)

Brett said:


> I think it was posted on this forum in a different thread, but at one part in the movie Wall-e is holding a rubik's cube. (The logo of the movie on Fandango and similar sites was the image of wall-e and the cube)


Yeah that was by me 
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4857


----------



## Faz (Aug 12, 2008)

new scientist has a two page article.

It mentions erik, joey, leyan, zz and thibaut.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Aug 12, 2008)

Not exactly mainstream media, but I saw a cube in the anime School Rumble (second season).

http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y216/ExoCorsair/snapshot20080808140130.jpg

Appropriate Japanese color scheme too.


----------



## Brett (Aug 12, 2008)

It Takes a Thief, TV show on Discovery Channel.

Some family gets robbed of a bunch of antiques (none of them were specified)
...except the 1980's rubik's cube (scrambled state )

He looked pleased to get it back.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 13, 2008)

http://en.beijing2008.cn/culture/youthcamp/n214534270.shtml


----------



## shadowclad002 (Mar 6, 2009)

It was featured here in the Philippines on TV a number fo times. Not enough though, i think.


----------



## dChan (Mar 6, 2009)

Well, I haven't seen it recently but wasn't Tyson on TV for a very short segment to show off the Rubik's 360 for Good Morning America?


----------



## suhas2112 (Mar 6, 2009)

In the TV series, Big Bang Theory (which, IMO, is one of the funniest shows) there are always 3 cubes kept on a chest of drawers in the background of their living room... One cube is always solved and the other 2 are scrambled... In some of their episodes, the cube is solved except for an M2...

In case you're wondering, I *ALWAYS* notice random stuff in the background like this...


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 7, 2009)

dChan said:


> Well, I haven't seen it recently but wasn't Tyson on TV for a very short segment to show off the Rubik's 360 for Good Morning America?


Yeah.

My local news finally mentioned it earlier this week. I didn't see it, but my parents told me it was on for like 3 seconds. 



suhas2112 said:


> In the TV series, Big Bang Theory (which, IMO, is one of the funniest shows) there are always 3 cubes kept on a chest of drawers in the background of their living room... One cube is always solved and the other 2 are scrambled... In some of their episodes, the cube is solved except for an M2...
> 
> In case you're wondering, I *ALWAYS* notice random stuff in the background like this...



Yeah I noticed stuff in the background sometimes too, I love when I recognize some of the random things.


----------



## jcuber (Mar 7, 2009)

In almost every sitcom, there is a re-occuring cube on a coffe table, on a chest, etc.

Also, I love the big bang theory and immediately saw those cubes.


----------



## Stefan (Apr 16, 2009)

Rubik's cube on PerezHilton.com:
http://perezhilton.com/2009-02-03-rubiks-cube-gets-a-make-over


----------



## holypasta (Apr 17, 2009)

a teenage guy in my area recently broke the WR for most cubes solved in an hour. i can't find coverage of it online, but it was on a local TV news station. he was only able to do 64. i couldn't believe that so little was the WR, so i did some research and found this site.

so....... are those just unofficial?

i'm confused.


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 17, 2009)

holypasta said:


> a teenage guy in my area recently broke the WR for most cubes solved in an hour. i can't find coverage of it online, but it was on a local TV news station. he was only able to do 64. i couldn't believe that so little was the WR, so i did some research and found this site.
> 
> so....... are those just unofficial?
> 
> i'm confused.



http://www.king5.com/localnews/stories/NW_041009WAB-rubik-cube-KS.c010ebf2.html


----------



## rahulkadukar (Apr 17, 2009)

holypasta said:


> he was only able to do 64.



This is too less. I mean I can do more than 64 and yes the site is unofficial but there is no provision on the official WCA site for such records


----------



## qazefth (Apr 17, 2009)

So far in Malaysia, I had only seen one cube solving on the TV. Eventough its just 5-7 minutes, well im very proud of them. 

They were on a Talk Show and aired around 10 pm or 11 pm. Im not sure.
The Show.


----------



## envy253 (Apr 17, 2009)

good morning america is gonna do a thing in afew days because of that skyive solve on youtube.


----------



## Kian (Apr 17, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Rubik's cube on PerezHilton.com:
> http://perezhilton.com/2009-02-03-rubiks-cube-gets-a-make-over



Well that picture is ironic. Wow.


----------



## Bryan (Apr 17, 2009)

holypasta said:


> a teenage guy in my area recently broke the WR for most cubes solved in an hour. i can't find coverage of it online, but it was on a local TV news station. he was only able to do 64. i couldn't believe that so little was the WR, so i did some research and found this site.
> 
> so....... are those just unofficial?
> 
> i'm confused.



There's WCA records, which everyone respects, unofficial speedcubing.com, which most people take with a grain of salt, and then there's Guiness records, which are a joke and regulated with standards that make no sense. This guy got the third one.


----------



## holypasta (Apr 18, 2009)

Bryan said:


> holypasta said:
> 
> 
> > a teenage guy in my area recently broke the WR for most cubes solved in an hour. i can't find coverage of it online, but it was on a local TV news station. he was only able to do 64. i couldn't believe that so little was the WR, so i did some research and found this site.
> ...



thank you.


----------



## MrData (Apr 18, 2009)

In the movie Knowing, the main kid is seen with a sudoku cube while in the car.


----------



## Garmon (Apr 18, 2009)

In the Swedish film Låt den rätte komma in.
Not sure if this has been said before but the main kid has one gives it to vampire and she solves it. I disliked the film very much.


----------



## leeho (Apr 18, 2009)

I remember seeing Joey Gouly in one of the local newspapers. 
http://www.yorkshireeveningpost.co.uk/news/Solving-Rubik39s-Cube-is-doddle.4121487.jp
I dont have the newspaper (I think it's in the bin) but thats the article.


----------



## qinbomaster (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 19, 2009)

Not too recent, but...
On the Simpsons 5 times that I can remember off the top of my head.
South Park
King of the Hill
Seinfeld 
The 11 o'clock news(Showing me )


A bunch more. I mean, it's one of the most recognized "Toys" in the world.


----------



## Stefan (May 3, 2009)

This isn't really "the media", but Ulead's video editing programs demonstrate their filters like this:

http://www.hyperactivemusic.com/MSProFiles/MSPro7Review/16 MS Pro 7 Video Filters.jpg


----------



## spdcbr (May 3, 2009)

I don't like. the blend tech one. If you don't respect the cube, it will haunt you.


----------



## abr71310 (May 4, 2009)

I'm pretty sure I saw a Family guy or a Simpsons episode where the main fat guy (hehe) was just solving cubes mindlessly because he had nothing better to do...

Now if only I was actually even half-awake today, I could search it up on YouTube.


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 4, 2009)

qinbomaster said:


>



what method was he using? it looks like the cube was almost solved from the beginning..


----------



## Ellis (May 4, 2009)

Recent? No. But definitely interesting. I had never seen this particular segment until a few days ago. 

Skip to around 4:50-






Someone needs to to teach him classic pochmann or 3OP or something, and he can have the UWR for blindfold solve inside stomach, with likely no challengers ever.


----------



## imaghost (May 4, 2009)

abr71310 said:


> I'm pretty sure I saw a Family guy or a Simpsons episode where the main fat guy (hehe) was just solving cubes mindlessly because he had nothing better to do...
> 
> Now if only I was actually even half-awake today, I could search it up on YouTube.



It was The Simpsons, he had a crayon stuck in his brain and he had it removed and he became smart and he just solved like 100 cubes. Apparently you have to be smart to solve a cube.


----------



## jcuber (May 4, 2009)

No you don't, each and every one of us on this forum is a living example of my point.


----------



## d4m4s74 (May 4, 2009)

on the series Malcolm in the Middle (a very old episode) the father (I'm bad with names) tried to get a new job, and part of the application was solving rubik's cube upside down with fire crackers being thrown at him


----------



## Thieflordz5 (May 5, 2009)

d4m4s74 said:


> on the series Malcolm in the Middle (a very old episode) the father (I'm bad with names) tried to get a new job, and part of the application was solving rubik's cube upside down with fire crackers being thrown at him



LOL, I remember that... The father's name was Hal, and I think he was trying to work for some strange company...
I would be able to do that 



jcuber said:


> No you don't, each and every one of us on this forum is a living example of my point.



No, I figured it out on my own... took me WAY too long though... Then I decided that it was just easier to learn O/PLL and stuff...


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jul 20, 2009)

Bump. 

90-low-cost-or-no-cost-activities-to-entertain-your-kids-all-summer-long

Lol. Rubik's cube is last on the list. I found this kind of funny. Giving your cube to a bunch of little kids is a sure way to entertain them for a while, or get your cube destroyed.


----------



## V-te (Jul 20, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> qinbomaster said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



He wasn't even trying. If he were, The F2l would've been at least solved. 
I hate people who make fun of the cube like that..... grr....


----------



## liljthedude (Jul 20, 2009)

On the kids week of Jeopardy there was kid who could solve it in 3 minutes. When asked about it he said "It's hard because you have to memorize a lot of algorithms.":fp


----------



## solver (Jul 23, 2009)

http://theguildfilm.com/clips/2007/10/reflex-ejector-seat/
Pause at 0:04


----------



## liljthedude (Jul 23, 2009)

Ha Ha, Rubiks cube on the desk.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 23, 2009)

imaghost said:


> abr71310 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm pretty sure I saw a Family guy or a Simpsons episode where the main fat guy (hehe) was just solving cubes mindlessly because he had nothing better to do...
> ...



Well it has been shown in 5 episodes by my count.


I am a HUGE Simpsons nut.


----------



## Renteura (Jul 24, 2009)

I believe there is a cube on the Skype website.


----------



## Bomber (Jul 26, 2009)

*OMG LIEK I FOWND A PIRRAMINXE*

I just noticed a puzzle today in the media. A pyraminx can be seen in the aptly-named La Roux's video for their #1 single "Bulletproof".







Quite Eighties, eh? I also noticed a morphing 4x4 cube in "The Amphiseum" circuit from _wipEout HD Fury_, released this week on the PlayStation Network.


----------



## cubeman34 (Jul 26, 2009)

^^^ Le *Roux*


----------



## spdcbr (Jul 26, 2009)

Oh yeah, after watching does it blend, you notice that the kids movement is in fastforward, that's because they're playing the same video over and over again, and fast forward cloaks the transition.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Jul 26, 2009)

Le Roux*

Lol but you can't use le Roux for pyraminx.


----------



## schwartstack (Jul 27, 2009)

saw this on reddit the other day


----------



## MrData (Jul 29, 2009)

On Saturday at Comic-Con, I noticed a cube on a desk in a screening of the next episode of Glee.


----------



## LNZ (Jul 29, 2009)

My first entry here.

On the TV nees one day, they had a story about a school that was closed down due to one student getting the swine flu. So everybody that attended that school had to stay home for one week. They showed a kid using a 4x4 Rubik's Revenge cube while at home.


----------



## dbax0999 (Jul 29, 2009)

My sister is watching "Wizards on Deck with Hannah Montana" And in the intro all the characters are on a rubik's cube and its getting mixed up.


----------



## mr.onehanded (Aug 12, 2009)

I don't think anyone has done this yet. 



Don't worry, it's just a store-bought.


----------



## lowonthefoodchain (Aug 12, 2009)

I bet he'd get mad at a stackmat if he ever could really solve one =P.


----------



## Pancake's girl (Aug 12, 2009)

While I was flipping through the tv channels I saw this show Zeke and Luther and the episode is when they try to put out a skating video.


----------



## Tortin (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm not sure if this was mentioned, but the kid in 'Knowing' was playing with a rubik's cube. Also, Cubers the documentary was shown on CBC today...or yesterday, I guess.


----------



## MW1990 (Aug 12, 2009)

Not sure if this has been posted yet, but here's Yumu Tabuchi on Japanese TV show, uploaded by Sinpei Araki (he has also been on TV as well as Mitsuki Gunji). Very neet to see the EEG and how solving the 3x3 is second nature to Yumu (except in BLD you can see the areas of the brain that are used mostly), whereas for the other man, you can see his struggle and more intense usage of the brain.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gl93nijV4Cs&feature=channel_page


----------



## mark3 (Aug 12, 2009)

mr.onehanded said:


> I don't think anyone has done this yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry, it's just a store-bought.



That's one of my favorites on youtube. Combines my 2 loves.

The story behind it is it only took 2 takes. The first one the cube completely broke and he actually made it the second time. They had scheduled the shoot for one hour since they thought it would be nearly impossible.


----------



## mr.onehanded (Aug 14, 2009)

mark3 said:


> mr.onehanded said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think anyone has done this yet.
> ...



That's unbelievable.:confused:


----------



## LNZ (Aug 14, 2009)

I have seen the Youtube video that the link was for. It shows how solving a cube does use the brain and normal and BLD solving uses different parts of the brain.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 14, 2009)

Has anyone ever noticed that in _Anchorman: The legend of Ron Burgundy_ somewhere halfway into the move the guy on the telephone has a 2x2 on his desk?


----------



## Edmund (Aug 14, 2009)

I was surfing the web on the laptop/kind of watching disney with my sisters. There was a movie on called Stuck in the Suburbs and in one scene the pop star guy drops his back and a bunch of stuff flew out of his bag including a 3x3


----------



## Logan (Aug 16, 2009)

CSI: Miami season 3 episode 22:





Starts at about 3:25 but it can be seen again 4:45.


----------



## richardzhang (Aug 16, 2009)

I saw this ad where a guy solves a rubiks cube in 15 seconds and it says "He needs to get a girlfriend" and it is advertising a perfume.


----------



## Kuraudo39 (Aug 16, 2009)

Ahaha, The cube has a starring role in Lawrence Leung's "Choose Your Own Adventure".


----------



## deepSubDiver (Aug 16, 2009)

Perfect Stranger, starring Halle Berry and Bruce Willis.


----------



## badmephisto (Aug 26, 2009)

lol, awesome!
http://www.skype.com/


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Aug 26, 2009)

i saw a comercial of a kid walking through a school hallway and he had one on his really big back pack


----------



## dbax0999 (Aug 26, 2009)

badmephisto said:


> lol, awesome!
> http://www.skype.com/



That is awesome!


----------



## krazedkat (Aug 26, 2009)

The big bang theory (show) shows multiple cubes on their shelfs...


----------



## elcarc (Aug 26, 2009)

wall-e. eva sovles an old 3x3 that wall-e finds in the trash


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Aug 26, 2009)

Hate to say it, but I saw the movie 12 rounds the other day. A police officer is solving one in his car near the beginning of the movie.


----------



## Novriil (Aug 28, 2009)

Me and my brother was invited to a TV show yesterday.. It's on monday and live! We are organizing the Estonian cube competition and it's the first one. So my brother should tdo the talking part and they asked me to "solve the cube in interesting way".. So I ask You're help! What should I do?? Just 3x3 might be boring. 5x5 maybe? 7x7 takes too much time. pyraminx doesn't take time at all , 2x2 boring plus I suck at it. then maybe OH? BLD can't because I might mess it up and then.. (live and all.. I mess up when practising. What to talk about live TV show then) ...I would be totally embarrassed. So.. I suck at feet and FMC isn't what they look for  Snake? Too short I guess. But with OH I'm afraid that the cube might fall. because.. I'm not really with so cold nerve thta I could be first time in TV with non-shaking-hands!
HELP! 

// and also it's a great ad for the comp.. so I can't miss it


----------



## Bryan (Aug 28, 2009)

Novriil said:


> So my brother should tdo the talking part and they asked me to "solve the cube in interesting way".. So I ask You're help! What should I do?? Just 3x3 might be boring.



One thing you could do is to solve the cube without looking at it a lot. For example, just glance every once in a while and then look at the host while executing the PLL. Most people are amazed when you don't even look at the cube the whole time.


----------



## mmMarco17 (Sep 1, 2009)

I was in the process of downloading skype, and I came across this picture.

http://www.skype.com/useskype/

Not really media, but another cube appearance nonetheless. He's way too excited if you ask me.


----------



## (X) (Sep 1, 2009)

mmMarco17 said:


> I was in the process of downloading skype, and I came across this picture.
> 
> http://www.skype.com/useskype/
> 
> Not really media, but another cube appearance nonetheless. He's way too excited if you ask me.



I always look like that when I'm cubing ...


----------



## theretardedcuber (Sep 1, 2009)

if you ever get the chance to see the film armageddon there is a scene where they are getting trained and the crazy guy is put through a mental test and he solves a 3x3


----------



## Novriil (Sep 13, 2009)

CLICK HERE!! on about 30 minutes.. Right after some advertisement.. So. I fail.
It was pretty awful. hands shaked.. alot  It doesn't end at the first when some "Jack the rippar" thing comes. And btw I solved these with 4:40 That was PLL skip on feet solving and the best OLL on feet.


----------



## Lorenzo (Sep 13, 2009)

There was an old cartoon called "Whatever Happened to Robot Jones" and there was an episode where the main character, RJ, was in a cube comp at school. Since RJ is a robot, he pretty much just used the God's Method.

Also, the antagonists in the series don't like RJ so they (sneakily) take RJ's cube and do some sticker peeling to switch 2 stickers. RJ then can't solve it and gets a malfunction.

I watched that episode soooooo long ago. my memory is not very clear so it might not be accurate. but, if someone doesn't know, this was on the Old CartoonNetwork..you know, when CartoonNetwork was actually good.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Sep 28, 2009)

Hope this wasn't posted already but while watching tv I saw a Pepto-Bismol commercial that showed an all pink Rubik's Cube.






You can see it on his desk multiple times.


----------



## elcarc (Sep 28, 2009)

Lorenzo said:


> There was an old cartoon called "Whatever Happened to Robot Jones" and there was an episode where the main character, RJ, was in a cube comp at school. Since RJ is a robot, he pretty much just used the God's Method.
> 
> Also, the antagonists in the series don't like RJ so they (sneakily) take RJ's cube and do some sticker peeling to switch 2 stickers. RJ then can't solve it and gets a malfunction.
> 
> I watched that episode soooooo long ago. my memory is not very clear so it might not be accurate. but, if someone doesn't know, this was on the Old CartoonNetwork..you know, when CartoonNetwork was actually good.



oh yeah, i saw that episode
before cartoon network went all disney on us


----------



## Zarxrax (Sep 28, 2009)

I just saw on an episode of Everyone Hates Chris, Chris was talking about how he didn't fit in with any of the groups at school. It showed various groups, like the Jocks and stuff, and then it got to "the nerds", where some kids were competing with their Rubik's Cubes


----------



## piemaster (Sep 28, 2009)

People solving the rubik's cube in my area just sky rocketed O_O What the hell is going on!?!


----------



## V-te (Oct 7, 2009)

I just noticed that on The Fairly Odd Parents, Timmy has a Game cube spoof called a V-cube. Lol. I hadn't noticed.


----------



## Logan (Oct 25, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w5gJStztKlY

look at around 17:15.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 10, 2009)

Saw this on Yahoo Headlines, the cube is mentioned but on the headline there was an actual cube pictured. http://videogames.yahoo.com/events/plugged-in/game-boy-makes-the-toy-hall-of-fame/1371311


----------



## Edward (Nov 10, 2009)

Edmund said:


> Saw this on Yahoo Headlines, the cube is mentioned but on the headline there was an actual cube pictured. http://videogames.yahoo.com/events/plugged-in/game-boy-makes-the-toy-hall-of-fame/1371311



I thought Rubik's cub was already in the hall of fame. It should be.


----------



## ZamHalen (Nov 11, 2009)

In a local crimestoppers commercial, it shows an officer (trying to) solve a cube.


----------



## Spyyder (Nov 11, 2009)

In the last episode of House there was a cake that looked like a cube, it was a "80's party" or something.


----------



## Ethan (Nov 23, 2009)

it shows a guy OH solving for a split second in a Hardee's commercial.


----------



## Ton (Nov 23, 2009)

It was yesterday on dutch TV , a crime scene investigation program the cube was several scenes in view in the reconstruction of a crime . It was on the table.


----------



## Swoncen (Nov 23, 2009)

In "The machinist" the man was searching something in a drawer and for a second a cube was visible.. with tiles I think *g*


----------



## JL58 (Nov 23, 2009)

http://www.ted.com/talks/lang/eng/pranav_mistry_the_thrilling_potential_of_sixthsense_technology.html

Look at 2:07. By the way I find this guy just fascinating.


----------



## Arendil (Nov 23, 2009)

Spyyder said:


> In the last episode of House there was a cake that looked like a cube, it was a "80's party" or something.



Haha I saw that episode 

EDIT: NO! DOUBLE POST!! D: Aaah!

2nd EDIT: Nevermind haha


----------



## 04mucklowd (Nov 26, 2009)

http://www.facebook.com/tos.php?api...1433260174&oid=26748225422&fbid=1276606481938

I know this isn't in the media but I thought I should post it


----------



## chris410 (Nov 26, 2009)

Yesterday the genius in "numb3rs" had one on his desk and one of the agents picked it up and they focused on it.


----------



## Escher (Nov 26, 2009)

04mucklowd said:


> http://www.facebook.com/tos.php?api...1433260174&oid=26748225422&fbid=1276606481938
> 
> I know this isn't in the media but I thought I should post it



I have a feeling Dan just browsed through hundreds of Megan Fox photos, not looking for a cube at all


----------



## Nukoca (Nov 26, 2009)

JL58 said:


> http://www.ted.com/talks/lang/eng/pranav_mistry_the_thrilling_potential_of_sixthsense_technology.html
> 
> Look at 2:07. By the way I find this guy just fascinating.



THAT IS AMAZING.


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Nov 26, 2009)

I dunno when this was but i found it in the news on yahoo

http://news.yahoo.com/nphotos/slideshow/photo//091112/ids_photos_wl/r3273139396.jpg/


----------



## Nukoca (Nov 29, 2009)

http://icanhascheezburger.com/2009/11/28/funny-pictures-said-dis-was-hard/


----------



## James Ludlow (Nov 29, 2009)

Escher said:


> 04mucklowd said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.facebook.com/tos.php?api...1433260174&oid=26748225422&fbid=1276606481938
> ...



Amen


----------



## Edward (Nov 29, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OSbhYmFEMTA&feature=related
skip to 2:00

Not really media, but this guy is pretty popular.


----------



## dillonbladez (Nov 30, 2009)

YES FOR TORONTO !!!!!!!!!!!!1 woot! too bad i didn't see that, i dont read much newspaper.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Nov 30, 2009)

Escher said:


> 04mucklowd said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.facebook.com/tos.php?api...1433260174&oid=26748225422&fbid=1276606481938
> ...



Well umm
no comment


----------



## Edmund (Nov 30, 2009)

Escher said:


> 04mucklowd said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.facebook.com/tos.php?api...1433260174&oid=26748225422&fbid=1276606481938
> ...



lol. So true.


----------



## TheMachanga (Nov 30, 2009)

I was watching an episode of True Life and one if the guys had a 2x2 on his shelf. 

Does anybody else think they should have an episode of True Life called "I am a professional cuber". Professional being you're listed in WCA. THAT WOULD BE SO COOL!

I'm also in favor in having Cubing as an Olympic sport and be featured in the 2012 Olympics in London. I can't be 2016 because everyone will be dead. ;]


----------



## SlapShot (Nov 30, 2009)

There was a christmas movie on last night called "Mr St. Nick" with Kelsey Grammer. He's the son of santa clause, and when he first appears in the movie he is playing with a cube.


----------



## Muesli (Nov 30, 2009)

I love The Far Side.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 30, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> I love The Far Side.



Haha, that has been my computer background for a while (couple of months?) and once I even switched my avatar to it, but I changed it back.


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Dec 9, 2009)

I dunno if this was mentioned already but I was watchin an episode of family guy last night, the episode where Chris joined the band and Stewie and Brian joined the army, anyway during an obsticle course Brian was going through, there was a station where he had to solve a 3x3.


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 9, 2009)

Look at the cube he has at 2:26, it has 2 white centre pieces :fp


----------



## Swoncen (Dec 20, 2009)

found on www.orf.at


----------



## 4Chan (Dec 21, 2009)

Bump.

Half way through this Imogen Heap video is a spinning rubik's cube.


----------



## Escher (Dec 24, 2009)

http://www.thestar.co.uk/news/Pair-shape-up-well-at.5869571.jp

I swear I never said any of that apart from my old PB xD


----------



## theretardedcuber (Dec 24, 2009)

on the film "threads" there is a kid doing what looks like a siemese 3x3x3
may just be a normal 3x3


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Dec 24, 2009)

Escher said:


> http://www.thestar.co.uk/news/Pair-shape-up-well-at.5869571.jp
> 
> I swear I never said any of that apart from my old PB xD



Must have been a slow news day. Lol, your quote that you didn't say makes you sound stuck up . Not that yor are


----------



## Muesli (Dec 24, 2009)

Escher said:


> http://www.thestar.co.uk/news/Pair-shape-up-well-at.5869571.jp
> 
> I swear I never said any of that apart from my old PB xD


Omg! I sound like a right prat! Lol!


----------



## aronpm (Dec 31, 2009)

I really don't like to bump threads, but I just had to post here. 

When I was away for Christmas, I was reading through the TV guide that comes with the newspaper, when I saw a section called "On The (You)Tube". It's basically a section to show what are some videos that have been viewed recently on YouTube. It surprised me, a lot, when I saw what was in there!



Spoiler











Sorry for the bad quality, my scanner doesn't work. It says "Dad competes in nerd olympics. Keywords: Rubik's, juggle. Views: 7000+ An American dad juggles two balls with one hand while solving a scrambled Rubik's cube behind his back. His family ignores him."

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year, Mike!


----------



## john louis (Jan 1, 2010)

On 11th dec 2009, Bernett Orlando performed in German TV

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6-knauMa9IA

On 23rd dec 2009, Bernett appeared in NDTV news LIVE. Bernett appears only after 4 min 55 sec till the end for 7 min)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xHdnkah7m_Y


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 1, 2010)

La Roux - Bulletproof


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jan 1, 2010)

Lol Charlie that's win


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jan 2, 2010)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> Lol Charlie that's win



Actually, someone already mentioned it in post #63.


----------



## Feryll (Jan 2, 2010)

Check out http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zetu-Y1D8AU Although it is probably just using the Rubik's Cube as a parable


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 2, 2010)

Feryll said:


> Check out http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zetu-Y1D8AU Although it is probably just using the Rubik's Cube as a parable



Sweet. Yeah.
Rubik's Cube is being used as a comparison to the singer's life, as things are "twisting and turning" like the "colours in rows" on a cube. Yeah.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 2, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> EmersonHerrmann said:
> 
> 
> > Lol Charlie that's win
> ...



Oh... Sorry. I am anti-win EmersonHerrmann


----------



## badmephisto (Jan 11, 2010)

Ashton Kutcher was getting into cubing ~october:
http://dailybooth.com/aplusk/1282763#comments

Note all people in comments recommending pogobat because he's a "genius" and a "master" at these


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 20, 2010)

badmephisto said:


> ooveehoo said:
> 
> 
> > There's a solved cube on angry video game nerd's tv here! Maybe he's a speedcuber too
> ...


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 20, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> badmephisto said:
> 
> 
> > ooveehoo said:
> ...



Does that say "elephant porn" in the search bar?
I believe for your age that's not appropriate >_>.


----------



## Edward (Jan 20, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > badmephisto said:
> ...



Maybe its for a school report on elephants sex life.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 20, 2010)

Just pretend you didn't see that...
I was being stupid and typed it in. I didn't search it, I swear to the God of Speedsolving.


----------



## Brettludlow (Jan 20, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> badmephisto said:
> 
> 
> > ooveehoo said:
> ...


This will be on Failblog soon...
guarantee


----------



## Muesli (Jan 20, 2010)

Brettludlow said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > badmephisto said:
> ...


I lol'd. Hard.


----------



## Tyrannous (Jan 20, 2010)

lmao, elephant porn doesnt float my boat...

but in all seriousness there is a directline advert for UK which is based on the rubiks cube, couldnt find it in youtube but it exists honest lol


----------



## Muesli (Jan 20, 2010)

Tyrannous said:


> lmao, elephant porn doesnt float my boat...
> 
> but in all seriousness there is a directline advert for UK which is based on the rubiks cube, couldnt find it in youtube but it exists honest lol


I've seen that. I got a crappy pamflet through my door wiht a picture on it aswell.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 20, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> Tyrannous said:
> 
> 
> > lmao, elephant porn doesnt float my boat...
> ...



I know exactly what you are talking about. It's an absolute monstrosity. How it can be allowed to make such advertisements I have no idea. "OMGZ I ONLY COULD DO TWO SIDES HAHAHAHH"


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 26, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-RUia-Ki21Q Ad for talkin' 'bout your gen.
There was also a commonwealth bank ad, with a Sudoku cube, which I can't find as it's relatively new, and an ad for the crown and andrews Rubiks' comp, which said the fastest recorded time for solving the Rubik's cube in the world, was 10.5 seconds. Fail. Faz got a 8.xy at the comp, so that was kind of lol.


----------



## Muesli (Jan 26, 2010)

Response to the previous conversation.


http://www.visit4info.com/advert/12...-Celebration-Direct-Line-Home-Insurance/81220

This advert is on every 5 minutes here in the UK. The phone also beats the current WR with no hands.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jan 26, 2010)




----------



## miniGOINGS (Jan 27, 2010)

I can't seem to remember when, but there's a cube in here somewhere. A cookie for whoever finds it first.


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Jan 29, 2010)




----------



## cuber13579 (Jan 29, 2010)

a couple other people and i were in the Hamilton snap because of a Hamilton competition but it was not an official comp


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Feb 13, 2010)

I picked up my brother's children "Shapes" book.
I found




and this


----------



## Dimeg (Feb 13, 2010)

In the Dutch version of ‘the new Uri Geller’ a man is solving a 3x3 blindfolded without doing memorization. I found it pretty weird but I can’t figure out what he’s doing.. 


http://www.sbs6.nl/web/show/id=820517/langid=43
it starts around 50 minutes


----------



## Cubenovice (Feb 17, 2010)

This evenings BBC-2 Horizon: What makes a genius? had a transition showing a rotating 3x3x3...

Show still running, perhaps there is more...


----------



## SebCube (Feb 17, 2010)

Well there's being an advertisement on TV in NZ talking about the New Zealand Speedcubing Championships of 2010.


----------



## cubemaster13 (Feb 17, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=At2G2nbMyuc


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Feb 17, 2010)

Last night on Criminal Minds, That dude Spencer Reed was playing with a 3x3.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 17, 2010)

sub_zero1983 said:


> Last night on Criminal Minds, That dude Spencer Reed was playing with a 3x3.



Yea, I saw that too. And it's Doctor Spencer Reid.


----------



## DT546 (Feb 17, 2010)

there's one in the new lamar video,
i don't like him btw i just saw it on tv


----------



## Feryll (Feb 17, 2010)

I remember an episode of Everybody Hates Chris, can't remember the name or how to look it up, where Chris tries to fit in with the nerds, and they have a race of who solve a Rubik's cube the fastest. When one kid wins, some bully runs by and steals it, and chucks it at the kids head :fp It looked like a storebought, too. Stupid directors.


----------



## SebCube (Feb 17, 2010)

I think the episode is called Everybody Hates Being Cool.


----------



## Thomas09 (Feb 17, 2010)

My godfather is funny. He writes Packed to the Rafters and he put a Rubik's cube on top of the fridge in the show.


----------



## TheMachanga (Feb 17, 2010)

I was watching The Office and I saw the black warehouse guy play with what looked like a white type A


----------



## OregonTrail (Feb 18, 2010)

Dimeg said:


> In the Dutch version of ‘the new Uri Geller’ a man is solving a 3x3 blindfolded without doing memorization. I found it pretty weird but I can’t figure out what he’s doing..
> 
> 
> http://www.sbs6.nl/web/show/id=820517/langid=43
> it starts around 50 minutes



Watched it. I think the girl is sending him signals with her hand. Team BLD. Nice trick.


----------



## hagah2 (Feb 18, 2010)

In Germany, there's an advertisement for a toothbrush with a Rubik's Cube in it. 
Apparently they got a white one, peeled the stickers off and put some blue sand in it. (Like your teeth are shaped in a cuboid and you have to brush your teeth to get blue sand out of them)
First they showed that normal toothbrushes just clean the outside (slice the middle layer a little bit and you see the blue sand still stick in there).
Use their toothbrush with partial longer brushes and all the sand is gone.

Sorry, no footage but I'll post the advert if I find it.


----------



## cubemaster13 (Feb 21, 2010)

In iCarly, in their kitchen there is a giant Rubik's cube on a lower shelf next to the refrigerator.


----------



## cubemaster13 (Feb 21, 2010)

Zarxrax said:


> I just saw on an episode of Everyone Hates Chris, Chris was talking about how he didn't fit in with any of the groups at school. It showed various groups, like the Jocks and stuff, and then it got to "the nerds", where some kids were competing with their Rubik's Cubes



ya i saw that, the cubes were like really big lol


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Feb 21, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> sub_zero1983 said:
> 
> 
> > Last night on Criminal Minds, That dude Spencer Reed was playing with a 3x3.
> ...



So I missed spelled his last name. Atleast you knew who i was talking about....lol


----------



## Edmund (Feb 21, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> I was watching The Office and I saw the black warehouse guy play with what looked like a white type A



Yes Darryl plays with a white one and I saw some bright blue stickers. That is in Back from Vacation (season 3 don't know the ep, I'm not that much of an Office freak). Michael also plays with one in Prince Family Paper in season 5, don't know the number ep again. Actually no he plays with it in another episode but it's on his desk very obviously in this ep.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 21, 2010)

sub_zero1983 said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > sub_zero1983 said:
> ...



I was just messing with you.


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 21, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> sub_zero1983 said:
> 
> 
> > miniGOINGS said:
> ...


but chu nevah messan wit pikachu :confused:
awww, i got ejected from your sig


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 21, 2010)

Haha, there isn't enough room for everyone...


----------



## Tomk (Feb 21, 2010)

Cubenovice said:


> This evenings BBC-2 Horizon: What makes a genius? had a transition showing a rotating 3x3x3...
> 
> Show still running, perhaps there is more...



I just watched that on I player and thought i'm gonna post this on the speedsolving thread but look like the people who watched it when it was on beat me to it.


----------



## Kirjava (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## dunpeal2064 (Feb 22, 2010)

There is a song by Eminem that I heard the other day called Drug Ballad. One of the lyrics goes, "Sniffing glue through a tube and playing with my Rubik's cube"

My respect level for eminem went up and down at the same time, leaving it right where it was. I mean, you'd think he'd worry about getting glue on his cube.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 22, 2010)

It's a 4x4!!!


----------



## Carrot (Feb 22, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> I picked up my brother's children "Shapes" book.
> I found



Isn't that a Tomy Pyraminx??


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Feb 22, 2010)

Odder said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > I picked up my brother's children "Shapes" book.
> ...


----------



## ErikJ (Feb 22, 2010)

not exactly 'the media' but...

http://www.bungie.net/Online/Halo3UserContentDetails.aspx?h3fileid=77619906


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 22, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> but chu nevah messan wit pikachu :confused:
> awww, i got ejected from your sig



Don't worry, you're back in it.


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 22, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > but chu nevah messan wit pikachu :confused:
> ...


i noticed, meh, all i have to do is wait for someone else to type something funny/dumb


----------



## Cubenovice (Feb 22, 2010)

Tomk said:


> Cubenovice said:
> 
> 
> > This evenings BBC-2 Horizon: What makes a genius? had a transition showing a rotating 3x3x3...
> ...




Weehee!!! This will most likely the first and last time I will beat any of you guys at cubing


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 22, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > cincyaviation said:
> ...



Pretty much. Or untill I actually decide what I want in my sig.


----------



## cubemaster13 (Feb 23, 2010)

in the newest episode of American dad, you can see a 5x5 or 6x6 on the floor next to a box called 1980's in the bottom left corner. around 2:35 you can see it somewhere around there http://www.hulu.com/watch/126743/american-dad-return-of-the-bling


----------



## iSpinz (Feb 23, 2010)

cubemaster13 said:


> in the newest episode of American dad, you can see a 5x5 or 6x6 on the floor next to a box called 1980's in the bottom left corner. around 2:35 you can see it somewhere around there http://www.hulu.com/watch/126743/american-dad-return-of-the-bling


Kirjava beat you.


Kirjava said:


>


----------



## Kian (Feb 23, 2010)

cubemaster13 said:


> in the newest episode of American dad, you can see a 5x5 or 6x6 on the floor next to a box called 1980's in the bottom left corner. around 2:35 you can see it somewhere around there http://www.hulu.com/watch/126743/american-dad-return-of-the-bling



I think it's pretty clearly a 4x4. I just saw it and was about to post on it.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Feb 23, 2010)

it's either a badly drawn 4x4x4 or a badly scrambled 5x5x5


----------



## RainbowBoy (Feb 23, 2010)

d4m4s74 said:


> it's either a badly drawn 4x4x4 or a badly scrambled 5x5x5



Or a show who just doesn't give a crap on Rubik's cubes.


----------



## coinman (Feb 23, 2010)

We have similar thread "Spot the cube" in the swedish cube forum www.x.se/s24p, i picked a few things from there.

A old swedish commercial for a financing company www.x.se/yscv

In this swedish music video you can spot some cubes in space www.x.se/8hnk 
And in this one you can se a cube in the beginning www.x.se/x4a3 (It is a swedish group but clearly inspired by germanys Kraftverk )

This is a decoration in a swedish swimming arena: 





And this is a swedish olympic swimmer: www.x.se/2ek I guess he was inspired by training in that arena 

The swedish cuber Daniel Hermansson spotted a car with the registration number OLL 057 on his way home from a competition! What are the odds for that?


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 23, 2010)

coinman said:


> The swedish cuber Daniel Hermansson spotted a car with the registration number OLL 057 on his way home from a competition! What are the odds for that?



Lol thats awesome.

The last 3 letters in my mums car registration plate are OLL


----------



## cubemaster13 (Feb 25, 2010)

Kian said:


> cubemaster13 said:
> 
> 
> > in the newest episode of American dad, you can see a 5x5 or 6x6 on the floor next to a box called 1980's in the bottom left corner. around 2:35 you can see it somewhere around there http://www.hulu.com/watch/126743/american-dad-return-of-the-bling
> ...



ya it is i watched the episode again and its a 4x4!!! i was wrong!!! again...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 26, 2010)

I can't seem to figure out a way to link directly to it, but there's a bit that the Indianapolis NBC station did live at our house that you can see on their website.

Go to http://www.wthr.com/, and then in the "Eyewitness News Video" section on the right, scroll through the "Top Videos"; there's one labeled "Treeboy: Rubik's Cube Family". (I'm guessing it probably won't be there for long.) "Treeboy" is a reporter here who does human interest stories.


----------



## Johan444 (Feb 26, 2010)

Cool, made me smile.


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 26, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> I can't seem to figure out a way to link directly to it, but there's a bit that the Indianapolis NBC station did live at our house that you can see on their website.
> 
> Go to http://www.wthr.com/, and then in the "Eyewitness News Video" section on the right, scroll through the "Top Videos"; there's one labeled "Treeboy: Rubik's Cube Family". (I'm guessing it probably won't be there for long.) "Treeboy" is a reporter here who does human interest stories.



This.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 26, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > I can't seem to figure out a way to link directly to it, but there's a bit that the Indianapolis NBC station did live at our house that you can see on their website.
> ...



Thanks for doing that! I figured if I posted this here, someone would figure it out. Good job!


----------



## Lofty (Feb 27, 2010)

yay for the Hughey family!!


----------



## Edward (Feb 28, 2010)

In the VERY beginning of the OP sequence, a cube pops out of the box.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SV4QHAD1BDY





<3 Hanamaru Youchien :3.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Feb 28, 2010)

Who does the bag belong too?


----------



## Edward (Feb 28, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Who does the bag belong too?





Spoiler


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Feb 28, 2010)

No, to the Adams family


----------



## Vincents (Feb 28, 2010)

Apparently I was on ESPN for the Arizona at Cal basketball game last Thursday... Except the announcers think I average 20. Oh the shame....


----------



## idpapro (Feb 28, 2010)

[youtube]watch?v=Sccgi0kpwLI[youtube]
aaahhh
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sccgi0kpwLI

second trick, he pulls out a cube from a deck of cards


----------



## cubemaster13 (Feb 28, 2010)

this has probably already been discussed but in night at the museum 2 their is a reference to the "Cube of "Rubik" but you never actually see it


----------



## Hiero (Mar 2, 2010)

On Universal HD there is a movie called Zombie Honeymoon. About 2/3 of the way through the movie a couple comes back from the beach and the guy has a Rubik's Cube in his hand. Here is the dialogue. 


Man: Check it out. Look what I found on the beach. 

Girlfriend: You remember these things?

Man: You remember these things?

Girlfriend: I always liked the snake ones better.

Man: I use to be able to be able to solve these things quickly when I was about 16.

Girlfriend: No, stop. Stop. Stop. He’s been talking about these things all day long and he doesn’t even realize that maybe it’s boring to watch

Man: I did get a side solved.(Holding up the green side)


Here is a link to the movie. I couldn't find the part with the cube on youtube. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mu1r6eb6SzY


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Mar 2, 2010)

I was watching House of Payne this morning and Calvin was sittin at the fire station messing with a 3x3.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Mar 2, 2010)

sub_zero1983 said:


> I was watching House of Payne this morning and *Calvin* was sittin at the fire station messing with a 3x3.



That's my name.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 2, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> sub_zero1983 said:
> 
> 
> > I was watching House of Payne this morning and *Calvin* was sittin at the fire station messing with a 3x3.
> ...



...me too!!!

EDIT: Oh wait, nevermind...


----------



## cubesolver77 (Mar 5, 2010)

I was watching the weather before i left for school this morning on the weather channel ( Wake Up With Al) they had a news thing about someguy who can solve it in 8 seconds, OH, and blindfolded. I couldent see what 3x3 he was using because i was running late but i did see a V-7. I am thinking that it was faz who was shown but i am not entirely sure.


----------



## idpapro (Mar 7, 2010)

http://shopping.yahoo.com/articles/yshoppingarticles/347/toy-fair-2010-the-coolest-toys/
dont know if anyone got this yet, but it was on the yahoo homepage


----------



## idpapro (Mar 23, 2010)

in the show flashfoward, episode revilation zero (seson 1 ep.11) when dominic monohan is at that that one guys house, theres a cube on the desk


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 23, 2010)

cubesolver77 said:


> I was watching the weather before i left for school this morning on the weather channel ( Wake Up With Al) they had a news thing about someguy who can solve it in 8 seconds, OH, and blindfolded. I couldent see what 3x3 he was using because i was running late but i did see a V-7. I am thinking that it was faz who was shown but i am not entirely sure.



i think that's harris.


----------



## andyt1992 (Mar 23, 2010)

idpapro said:


> in the show flashfoward, episode revilation zero (seson 1 ep.11) when dominic monohan is at that that one guys house, theres a cube on the desk



Damnnn I saw that last night, came on to post it  and also a music vid by lemar called the way love goes has a 3x3 as the main part of the video - thats what reminded me of flash forward.


----------



## Feryll (Mar 26, 2010)

The new Hungry Howie's commercial has a fat guy "speedsolving" a Rubik's storebought. Silly directors, speedsolving's for anorexics!


----------



## Cubenovice (Mar 27, 2010)

Feryll said:


> The new Hungry Howie's commercial has a fat guy "speedsolving" a Rubik's storebought. Silly directors, speedsolving's for anorexics!



There are three Hungry Howie's ads on youtube where you can see a 3x3x3.

It is on the desk in the "Hungry Howie's Ad Agency" ads


----------



## cmasirius (Mar 28, 2010)

In a show called "Good Eats" the host, Alton Brown has a rubik's cube in a shelf. I think that was in the newest episode. It also had a weird color scheme.
The 3x3 was also in another episode. It was the one with the cookies for Christmas. He was trying to blind solve, I think. He had a blindfold on. Although I could be wrong about that episode, it was a while ago. I was surprised no one had mentioned it yet, but then again it is a cooking show. If anyone wants the episode numbers, I'll get them.


----------



## Andreaillest (Mar 29, 2010)

On one of YouTube's featured list on the home page. A cube art allusion.





\

Another one of his.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 1, 2010)

I had the TV on Discovery Channel right now, not really listening, but when I heard Eric Limeback I was like "Whaaaaaaa?!" and saw this.


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Apr 1, 2010)

I was watching Everybody Hate's Chris, the episode where he's tryin to be cool. Anyway Chris's brother was walking down the street and some random old guy gave him a 3x3.


----------



## mbrart (Apr 1, 2010)

cubemaster13 said:


> this has probably already been discussed but in night at the museum 2 their is a reference to the "Cube of "Rubik" but you never actually see it



I was thinking he'd give Kahmunra the cube, scrambled, and say that when it was solved, it would unlock ultimate power or something like that. Needless to say, I was very disappointed.


----------



## Eric Limeback (Apr 1, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> I had the TV on Discovery Channel right now, not really listening, but when I heard Eric Limeback I was like "Whaaaaaaa?!" and saw this.



I don't post much, but whaaaa? I was mentioned on the discovery channel? MUST SEE


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 1, 2010)

Eric Limeback said:


> I don't post much, but whaaaa? I was mentioned on the discovery channel? MUST SEE



Daily Planet, in the section "Planet You" where people upload videos. Here is the link: http://planetyou.discoverychannel.ca/mediadetail/2195921


----------



## Edward (Apr 9, 2010)

http://img88.imageshack.us/img88/8029/screenshotwi.png

I need to learn not to embed giant pictures that stretch the margins of the forum.


----------



## badmephisto (Apr 13, 2010)

Very recent 

http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2010...ficial+Google+Blog)&utm_content=Google+Reader

watch the video. Some speedcuber's resume is there


----------



## Rayne (Apr 13, 2010)

He could have been talking about a 2x2 or 1x1 cube.


----------



## badmephisto (Apr 13, 2010)

Rayne said:


> He could have been talking about a 2x2 or 1x1 cube.



technically he said rubix cube. Default is 3x3
2x2 is pocket cube
1x1 is :fp

then maybe he meant 5x5 though


----------



## CanadianPires (Apr 19, 2010)

Gordon Moore has a 3x3 on his desk.

http://www.wired.com/thisdayintech/2010/04/0419moores-law-published


----------



## oprah62 (May 4, 2010)

it was on the new york times cartoons


----------



## oprah62 (May 6, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/6O-Q6jlwGtU&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/6O-Q6jlwGtU&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>







what a disgrace


----------



## oprah62 (May 6, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6O-Q6jlwGtU

embeded wouldnt work


----------



## Chapuunka (May 6, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6O-Q6jlwGtU
> 
> embeded wouldnt work



[youtube] # after v= [/ youtube] (w/o the space after the /)








And you CAN edit your posts.


----------



## Andreaillest (May 6, 2010)

Saw these at the mall in a shoe store called "Sheik."


----------



## Tyjet66 (May 6, 2010)

Those shoes are awesome, and I can't stand Beiber... makes me want to punch babies. >.<


----------



## Hadley4000 (May 7, 2010)

A recent Mythbusters episode shows someone solving a cube briefly. It was the pain tolerance/propane tank boom episode.


----------



## Feryll (May 7, 2010)

Hadley4000 said:


> A recent Mythbusters episode shows someone solving a cube briefly. It was the pain tolerance/propane tank boom episode.



Aww, in the episode they showed us in class they had a flashback to that episode. I want to see it now.


Also, why was it showing that? Was it the pain in your fingers after using a storebought for a couple of hours? 

"AH! I CAN'T STAND ONE MORE TURN!!!"


----------



## Tyjet66 (May 7, 2010)

Feryll said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > A recent Mythbusters episode shows someone solving a cube briefly. It was the pain tolerance/propane tank boom episode.
> ...



I fail to understand what you just said... my store bought is almost as good as my F-II.


----------



## EVH (May 7, 2010)

Tyjet66 said:


> Feryll said:
> 
> 
> > Hadley4000 said:
> ...



To be completely the honest the only reason a DIY is better than a storebought is because you can adjust the centercaps on a DIY...


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 17, 2010)

My daughter enjoying our family's favorite hobby:
http://photos.parents.com/category/vote/id/7/w/20/y/2010?page=5396


----------



## Cubenovice (May 20, 2010)

There was a 3x3x3 image in a presentation by our charmain / CEO last Tuesday.
What made it more fun is that I had been cubing in the bus that brought us to the hotel where the presentation was. Some some collegues spotted the cube too and mentioned to me on the way back.


----------



## MichaelP. (May 20, 2010)

http://www.collegehumor.com/video:1936088

I love college humor.


----------



## fanwuq (May 23, 2010)

Today, my parents were watching a Chinese TV show and told me to come watch. The show invited Haiyan Zhuang, Shenjia Zhang, Yumu Tabuchi, and another Chinese guy and girl.
Shenjia, Yumu, and the other guy had some solves around 10-13 seconds. The girl solved it in 51 seconds. Yumu had a 1:20 foot solve and 18s OH solve.
Haiyan had a 51s DNF and a 27.88 BLD solve.
Then they showed off various other puzzles including the megaminx and sq-1 variations. Overall, it was well done and quite entertaining, but probably would not bring me back to cubing any time soon.


----------



## riffz (May 23, 2010)

MichaelP. said:


> http://www.collegehumor.com/video:1936088
> 
> I love college humor.


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 23, 2010)

fanwuq said:


> Today, my parents were watching a Chinese TV show and told me to come watch. The show invited Haiyan Zhuang, Shenjia Zhang, Yumu Tabuchi, and another Chinese guy and girl.
> Shenjia, Yumu, and the other guy had some solves around 10-13 seconds. The girl solved it in 51 seconds. Yumu had a 1:20 foot solve and 18s OH solve.
> Haiyan had a 51s DNF and a 27.88 BLD solve.
> Then they showed off various other puzzles including the megaminx and sq-1 variations. Overall, it was well done and quite entertaining, but probably would not bring me back to cubing any time soon.



http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=379862


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (May 23, 2010)

3x3 UWR:


----------



## TheMachanga (May 23, 2010)

The Office: The black guy from the wear house was playing with a cube that looked like Sarah's cube.


----------



## coinman (May 23, 2010)

Swedish commercial for a internet bingo site: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_uEBKnlYw4Y


----------



## Cyrus C. (May 26, 2010)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/england/7424569.stm


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 26, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/england/7424569.stm



lol "Page last updated at 18:36 GMT, Wednesday, 28 May 2008 19:36 UK"


----------



## jackdexter75 (May 26, 2010)

a lot of people probably no this as it is old news. But I liked how The Pursuit Of Happiness, in the special features, dedicated a 10 min thingy to speedcubing. it was pretty cool. =)


----------



## Cyrus C. (May 26, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/england/7424569.stm
> ...



Oops, I thought Joey was older than that... The times matched though.


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 27, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Oops, I thought Joey was older than that... The times matched though.



Haha, it's no big deal, I just wondered why it hasn't been posted on this before (or maybe it has?).


----------



## janelle (Jun 23, 2010)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/huffpost/20100621/cm_huffpost/620108 
Saw this on the homepage.
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/06/21/the-most-awesome-rubiks-c_n_619216.html 
More pictures here.


----------



## Feryll (Jun 23, 2010)

Someone built a giant-ish Rubik's cube sculpture (and some other, unworthy, ugly art pieces ) on a busy road called Ford road. Here's a picture of it:




My BLD buffer is already placed. I'll go visit it and get the scramble later.

And the article about it http://www.msisculpture.com/2010-11Canton.htm


----------



## mr. giggums (Jun 26, 2010)

Nothing too special but thought I'd post it.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jun 26, 2010)

Feryll said:


> Someone built a giant-ish Rubik's cube sculpture (and some other, unworthy, ugly art pieces ) on a busy road called Ford road. Here's a picture of it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



'Twas outside a Target.


----------



## buelercuber (Jun 26, 2010)

mr. giggums said:


> View attachment 1046
> 
> Nothing too special but thought I'd post it.



ARGGGGGG THEY SPELT IT LIKE A F***ING RETARD!!!!!! "Rubix"

ARG 

I AM DISSAPOINT


----------



## goatseforever (Jun 26, 2010)

buelercuber said:


> mr. giggums said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 1046
> ...



Why do you care so much?


----------



## Tomk (Jun 26, 2010)

I saw this in my school Library






At how to complete I thought epic win but the rest of it was much to my dissapointment.


----------



## buelercuber (Jun 26, 2010)

http://theoatmeal.com/comics/computer_phases

at phase 2 _WATCHING SOMEONE ELSE USE YOUR COMPUTER IS LIKE WATCHING A DRUNK ORANGUTAN SOLVE *A RUBIX CUBE*._

i cant believe they spelt it wrong. (FP)


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 26, 2010)

buelercuber said:


> http://theoatmeal.com/comics/computer_phases
> 
> at phase 2 _WATCHING SOMEONE ELSE USE YOUR COMPUTER IS LIKE WATCHING A DRUNK ORANGUTAN SOLVE *A RUBIX CUBE*._
> 
> i cant believe they spelt it wrong. (FP)



at least it didnt say "an a rubix"


----------



## attomo (Jun 27, 2010)

anyone see the v-cube 7 on a shelf on the IT corwd (channel 4 UK)


----------



## attomo (Jun 27, 2010)

here it is it might be a 9x9x9


----------



## iasimp1997 (Jun 27, 2010)

buelercuber said:


> http://theoatmeal.com/comics/computer_phases
> 
> at phase 2 _WATCHING SOMEONE ELSE USE YOUR COMPUTER IS LIKE WATCHING A DRUNK ORANGUTAN SOLVE *A RUBIX CUBE*._
> 
> i cant believe they spelt it wrong. (FP)



"IF ONLY YOUR TESTICLES WERE MADE OF USB. THEN YOU WOULD HAVE SEX WITH YOUR COMPUTER EVERY NIGHT."


...


----------



## youthedog4 (Jun 27, 2010)

Feryll said:


> Someone built a giant-ish Rubik's cube sculpture (and some other, unworthy, ugly art pieces ) on a busy road called Ford road. Here's a picture of it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG, I saw that too! I went up to Canton for the Canton Cup and won!  AMFC Stingrays ftw.


----------



## TheMachanga (Jun 28, 2010)

Found this on thechive
http://thechive.com/2010/06/28/rubiks-cube-artwork-from-all-over-28-photos/


----------



## lorki3 (Jun 28, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> Found this on thechive
> http://thechive.com/2010/06/28/rubiks-cube-artwork-from-all-over-28-photos/



thats amazing cool man I wish I could do that


----------



## brunson (Jul 2, 2010)

Not really a cube sighting, but I was a bit surprised when I hit about the fifth paragraph of this article: http://blog.jgc.org/2008/02/tonight-im-going-to-write-myself-aston.html


----------



## Rinfiyks (Jul 2, 2010)

attomo said:


> anyone see the v-cube 7 on a shelf on the IT corwd (channel 4 UK)



Here's a picture of the set.
Looks like a v-cube 7 to me!


----------



## TheMachanga (Jul 2, 2010)

Another Graph Jam:


----------



## Lorenzo (Jul 12, 2010)

Pokemon.


----------



## janelle (Jul 12, 2010)

Lorenzo said:


> Pokemon.



Hahaha yeah I saw that on Serebii too and I was wondering if it was cube


----------



## coinman (Jul 22, 2010)

From a Tron Legacy Trailer:




It's a follow-up to a calssic 1982 movie


----------



## Cride5 (Jul 26, 2010)

Article on Breandan Vallance in today's Scotsman:
http://thescotsman.scotsman.com/features/Interview-Breandan-Vallance--Rubik39s.6172573.jp


----------



## Feryll (Jul 26, 2010)

Lorenzo said:


> Pokemon.



What the heck? Mini gold keychain icon void cube?


----------



## spdcbr (Jul 26, 2010)

Dont think it's keychain though....


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Aug 2, 2010)

I just saw an Office Max comercial. At the end, it showed a rubik's cube solve itself.


----------



## AJ Blair (Aug 2, 2010)

Here in Michigan, there is a local insurance company. The commercial shows a person doing everything in the car while driving. This includes texting, doing taxes, cutting toenails...etc...one of the things being done is *attempting* to solve the cube, it is seen for about half a second...


----------



## TheMachanga (Aug 2, 2010)

40 year old virgin: He's trying to reassemble to model vagina, he can't, he says "This isn't a Rubik's cube"


----------



## Ashmnafa (Aug 13, 2010)

Saw this on the front page of Yahoo.

http://videogames.yahoo.com/events/...-every-possible-rubik-s-cube-solution/1407748


----------



## Rinfiyks (Aug 13, 2010)

Ashmnafa said:


> Saw this on the front page of Yahoo.
> 
> http://videogames.yahoo.com/events/...-every-possible-rubik-s-cube-solution/1407748



WHY, in all the articles I read on God's number, do they use the word "less"! 
20 moves or FEWER 



Edit: BBC got it right


----------



## mr. giggums (Aug 14, 2010)

Ashmnafa said:


> Saw this on the front page of Yahoo.
> 
> http://videogames.yahoo.com/events/...-every-possible-rubik-s-cube-solution/1407748



Read the comments, some are like "great we spent another million and alot of research hours on a little plastic toy."


----------



## Feanaro (Aug 14, 2010)

On iCarly on Nickelodeon, there's a giant cube in a cubbard in their kitchen


----------



## Wickex (Aug 14, 2010)

Today (or yesterday) in "De Volkskrant", the main newspaper of The Netherlands, there was an article about God's number


----------



## Chapuunka (Aug 16, 2010)

In Office Depot's little ad thing, they had a solved cube with "Smarter" written across it. Even had the right color scheme, though yellow could've been orange.


----------



## DT546 (Aug 16, 2010)

Feanaro said:


> On iCarly on Nickelodeon, there's a giant cube in a cubbard in their kitchen



dude, you watch iCarly?!?!?
you just lost alot of man points


----------



## cincyaviation (Aug 17, 2010)

DT546 said:


> Feanaro said:
> 
> 
> > On iCarly on Nickelodeon, there's a giant cube in a cubbard in their kitchen
> ...


Dude, you live in the normal york? you just lost all your cool points.


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 17, 2010)

http://austereo.castmetrix.net/podcast/378302368699181645/1/August172010.mp3
http://www.safm.com.au/shows/hayleyrabbitandcosi/galleries/photo-diary-2010

Aron "Azza" Puddy-Mathew on South Australian radio.
If only Faz lived in Adelaide, he coulda texted in, "inb4 dnf".

Edit: "Peter is the 1981 Junior Rubik Cube champ. Has he got what it takes to beat Aaron the current under 16 champ? Make sure to watch the video below to find out. (Getty Images)"

lolol

Edit 2: Aron asked me on irc to call him Azza.


----------



## aronpm (Aug 17, 2010)

Worst. Photo. Ever.

Also they make it sound like I got a success, but it was dnf 1:39.


----------



## aronpm (Aug 17, 2010)

[16:58:25] < Faz> azza*
[16:58:36] < Tim_Major> azza!
[16:58:51] < aronpm> don't. call. me. azza.
[16:59:24] < aronpm> also don't call me nora. ever.


----------



## Johan444 (Aug 18, 2010)

Nice radio footage.

M.I.A. played at this festival, I was happy to see a few 1x1x1 cubes with the standard color scheme.


Spoiler












I also saw a movie called Brick.


Spoiler


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 18, 2010)

I saw the Office Depot commercial with the Rubik's Cube.


----------



## CharlesOBlack (Aug 18, 2010)

Ashmnafa said:


> Saw this on the front page of Yahoo.
> 
> http://videogames.yahoo.com/events/...-every-possible-rubik-s-cube-solution/1407748



lolol



> correctly align the 26 colored cubes that make up Erno Rubrik's 1974 invention


26 cubes and Rubrik's Cube. 

Laugh so you don't cry k


----------



## Metroidam11 (Aug 18, 2010)

There was a cube in a South Park episode where Cartman becomes a hero known as "The Coon". He goes into Butters' lair and they mention a cube.


----------



## mr. giggums (Aug 19, 2010)

This was an ad on youtube.


----------



## Cubing321 (Aug 20, 2010)

La Roux- Bulletproof music video has a pyraminx in it
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EUsbpmQ9-mc
1:14


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 24, 2010)

The Toronto Star (newspaper) had an article about Cubeworks. Most of it was about Eric Limeback (he was interviewed) and it was a TERRIBLE article. Most of the things he said were misquoted and the reporter made up a lot things and completely misinterpreted almost everything she heard. 

http://www.thestar.com/news/gta/article/851585--rubik-s-cube-maestro-gives-new-twist-to-old-masters


edit:
I made this to show how inaccurate and exagerrated the article was: http://tinyurl.com/LolwutArticle


----------



## dillonbladez (Aug 24, 2010)

haha, lol
I read that. I could use a job like that. Those lucky 25 people D:


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Aug 24, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> The Toronto Star (newspaper) had an article about Cubeworks. Most of it was about Eric Limeback (he was interviewed) and it was a TERRIBLE article. Most of the things he said were misquoted and the reporter made up a lot things and completely misinterpreted almost everything she heard.
> 
> http://www.thestar.com/news/gta/article/851585--rubik-s-cube-maestro-gives-new-twist-to-old-masters



Can someone explain why they need a speedcuber in that team?
I mean, I don't see what speedsolving has anything to do with making an art project, even if it is made of Rubik's Cubes...

I might be missing something.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Aug 25, 2010)

i saw a license plate the other day that was "PJK 333". i wish i had a camera


----------



## cubemaster13 (Aug 25, 2010)

in dinner for shmuks, in the background of zac galifanikis's desk there is a cube...


----------



## supercuber86 (Aug 25, 2010)

In Big Time Rush one of the guys plays with a cube


----------



## Lorken (Aug 25, 2010)

I saw a poster with a rubik's cube somewhere around uni a while ago, think it was advertising a competition. A few days ago, I also saw this giant cube under a table at our dining room in the corner that noone sits at, I was wondering if I could grab it and do it, Ill have to ask next time. hehe. it was about 50x50x50 (cm)


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 25, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> haha, lol
> I read that. I could use a job like that. Those lucky 25 people D:


The reporter failed. There's only TWO of us. Idfk how she somehow heard 25. 


Sa967St said:


> It was a TERRIBLE article. Most of the things he said were misquoted and the reporter made up a lot things and completely misinterpreted almost everything she heard.







ElectricDoodie said:


> Can someone explain why they need a speedcuber in that team?
> I mean, I don't see what speedsolving has anything to do with making an art project, even if it is made of Rubik's Cubes...
> 
> I might be missing something.


The guy running the business wanted "fast cubers" with lots of knowledge behind the cube since the previous guy who was doing the pieces was extremely slow (~3 mins to sovle iirc) and he would take months just do to what we could do in a few hours. Like I said, the reporter was lmao so she threw in random stuff when she was just supposed to write about the artwork.

edit: the "team" is just two cubers (me and Eric), and the other people on the team include 1 graphic designer (the one who takes the given images, enlarges the pixels, makes it only 6 colours, and divides it into a 3 by x image), 1 guy who runs the business (he chooses pictures, buys the cubes, and finds people who will buy the artwork,) and there are a few others who work at the studio who help out by opening boxes of cubes, transporting the cubes, talk to people who walk by the studio and help keep things under control.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Aug 25, 2010)

> Boy meets cube. Girl sees cube. Boy gets girl.



...


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 25, 2010)

rickcube said:


> > Boy meets cube. Girl sees cube. Boy gets girl.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's what she thought too


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Aug 25, 2010)

> Besides flying fingertips, *the teenager’s speed is rooted in mathematical brilliance.*



:fp

I hate this line. This should be in the "non-cubers say the darndest things" thread.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 25, 2010)

rickcube said:


> > Boy meets cube. Girl sees cube. Boy gets girl.
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, sounds like a plan.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Aug 25, 2010)

ElectricDoodie said:


> > Besides flying fingertips, *the teenager’s speed is rooted in mathematical brilliance.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



People probably believe this because they think we "found the solution" ourselves. :fp


----------



## Mitch15 (Aug 25, 2010)

theanonymouscuber said:


> ElectricDoodie said:
> 
> 
> > > Besides flying fingertips, *the teenager’s speed is rooted in mathematical brilliance.*
> ...



even so it would be a dumb comment. unless you happen to come up with your FMC solution each solve, haha


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 26, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> The Toronto Star (newspaper) had an article about Cubeworks. Most of it was about Eric Limeback (he was interviewed) and it was a TERRIBLE article. Most of the things he said were misquoted and the reporter made up a lot things and completely misinterpreted almost everything she heard.
> 
> http://www.thestar.com/news/gta/article/851585--rubik-s-cube-maestro-gives-new-twist-to-old-masters
> 
> ...



More stuff on Cubeworks appeared on CTV News in Toronto. Here's the 2 min segment that was aired an hour ago:
http://toronto.ctv.ca/servlet/an/lo...-cube-art-100825/20100825/?hub=TorontoNewHome


----------



## Feryll (Aug 26, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> The Toronto Star (newspaper) had an article about Cubeworks. Most of it was about Eric Limeback (he was interviewed) and it was a TERRIBLE article. Most of the things he said were misquoted and the reporter made up a lot things and completely misinterpreted almost everything she heard.
> 
> http://www.thestar.com/news/gta/article/851585--rubik-s-cube-maestro-gives-new-twist-to-old-masters
> 
> ...



Read that one paragraph


> An algorithm is a set of rules for solving a problem in a finite number of steps. Limeback has memorized about 150 to solve the original 3 x 3 cube in as few as six turns or as many as 16. He completes a “normal solve” in about 60 turns — about six twists per second.


When I read that second sentence I was like :fp but then I think I got what they failed to try to say.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 26, 2010)

Feryll said:


> Read that one paragraph
> 
> 
> > An algorithm is a set of rules for solving a problem in a finite number of steps. Limeback has memorized about 150 to solve the original 3 x 3 cube in as few as six turns or as many as 16. He completes a “normal solve” in about 60 turns — about six twists per second.
> ...


He told me that he said that the length of the algorithms he knows vary from 6 moves to 16 (the FRUR'U'F' OLL and it's inverse are both 6 moves, and the E Perm he uses is 16 moves). I can't emphasize how much the reporter failed.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 26, 2010)

Shush, guys
Jigaloo's a secret!


----------



## Kynit (Aug 26, 2010)

Yeah, I saw Limeback on TV last night... pretty cool stuff!


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Aug 26, 2010)

I saw the video about cubeworks. I'm glad they finally realized it isn't just Eric, and Sarah is part of the team too.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 26, 2010)

olook, Eric on TV again 
http://www.ctv.ca/CTVNews/CanadaAM/20100825/rubiks-cube-art-100825/



theanonymouscuber said:


> I saw the video about cubeworks. I'm glad they finally realized it isn't just Eric, and Sarah is part of the team too.


We both do the work equally, but ofc the news reporters wanted him to be the star since he's had speedcubing national records and his 11/11 multi was shown on Oprah's show. The graphic designer wasn't even mentioned at all, and he's the one who pixelates images to put together the maps that we follow to construct the images. We don't really mind that Eric is getting all this attention and not us, as long as the company is mentioned somehow (it's free advertisement.) 
Disclaimer: I built the Mick Jagger Piece and the Clint Eastwood piece that they were referring to in the above link.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 26, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> olook, Eric on TV again
> http://www.ctv.ca/CTVNews/CanadaAM/20100825/rubiks-cube-art-100825/


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Aug 26, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> olook, Eric on TV again
> http://www.ctv.ca/CTVNews/CanadaAM/20100825/rubiks-cube-art-100825/
> 
> 
> ...



But your one of (if not the) top female cuber. Doesn't that count for anything?

Also, Waste Management had a rubik's cube commercial: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3gpX_FNQxoQ


----------



## Rook (Aug 26, 2010)

I saw the CTV clip last night. I wouldn't be surprised if some little kids try getting into cubing hoping to work for you guys XD

I never realized how many portraits you guys actually make. Out of curiosity, how long does it take on average per portrait?


----------



## Cubenovice (Aug 26, 2010)

How 'bout making some pieces with an image on both sides?

Makes the setting up of the cubes a bit more difficult but still fully doable (provided the pixel guy makes sure all scrambles are possible)


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 27, 2010)

Cubenovice said:


> How 'bout making some pieces with an image on both sides?


It's been done.

Front
Back


----------



## TheMachanga (Aug 27, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> Cubenovice said:
> 
> 
> > How 'bout making some pieces with an image on both sides?
> ...



I can't make out what that is. Is it a person?


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 27, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > Cubenovice said:
> ...


Yes, John Lennon.


----------



## The Puzzler (Aug 27, 2010)

In The Office on Michaels Desk there is a cube and there is alot in The Simpsons even on the box on the third season.


----------



## Faz (Aug 27, 2010)

Eric plans oot the fastest way of doing the cross.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Aug 27, 2010)

"How will you use your powers for good?" Haha.


----------



## Lorken (Aug 27, 2010)

Chuck, Season 1 Episode 7: Chuck vs the Alma Mater. I saw it yesterday, when he was throwing a box of his uni stuff in the bin, there was a scrambled Ribik's cube in the box, donno why he had to throw a good cube out


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 27, 2010)

There's a Rubik's Cube on the back of my Java textbook for school.


----------



## oprah62 (Aug 27, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> There's a Rubik's Cube on the back of my Java textbook for school.



Mine too!


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Aug 28, 2010)

Today on The Price is Right , on of the prizes for that Plinko game was a Rubik's alarm clock.


----------



## Systemdertoten (Aug 29, 2010)




----------



## Chapuunka (Aug 29, 2010)

"That's why I couldn't do it! I didn't have a loose cube!"

Yup, that makes sense. Makes me wondered what kind of crazy stuff I would've thunk up about the cube had I been introduced fully to the speedcubing world.


----------



## RCTACameron (Aug 29, 2010)

I was watching Mythbusters a few weeks ago, and they were doing a test on a lot of people. They had some footage of people in the waiting room, and I think one of them was cubing.


----------



## xFear of Napalm (Aug 29, 2010)

I was interviewed at Long Island 2010 at the Cube Depot stand by some local news reporter, and I got my picture taken. IDK if she actually went into the competition room, though. What a noob, lol.


----------



## Owen (Aug 29, 2010)




----------



## That70sShowDude (Aug 29, 2010)

xFear of Napalm said:


> I was interviewed at Long Island 2010 at the Cube Depot stand by some local news reporter, and I got my picture taken. IDK if she actually went into the competition room, though. What a noob, lol.



Yea, I saw her interviewing Lucas Garron at the scrambling table. 
I finished one of my 5x5 solves and looked up. She was just smiling and staring at me on a chair like 10 feet away. Really creepy.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Aug 29, 2010)

Even though it happened about half a year ago, I never realized it was online. www.topix.com/.../clinton.../taking-on-the-cube-clinton-student-organizes-rubiks-tourney-2


----------



## Bryan (Aug 30, 2010)

Better Homes and Gardens has a small quip about Rubik's 30th anniversary and links to youcandothecube.com


----------



## Daniel Wu (Aug 30, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zc0blO6mY30


----------



## Things_falling_apart (Aug 31, 2010)

Google using Rubik's cubes to build pictures : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MzTqABK4SzU


----------



## Kian (Aug 31, 2010)

That70sShowDude said:


> xFear of Napalm said:
> 
> 
> > I was interviewed at Long Island 2010 at the Cube Depot stand by some local news reporter, and I got my picture taken. IDK if she actually went into the competition room, though. What a noob, lol.
> ...



she was extremely creepy. she also interviewed rowe, myself, kyle, and jt. She worked for patch.com, which looks weird, and I haven't found anything on it yet.


----------



## tarpshack (Sep 2, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> In Office Depot's little ad thing, they had a solved cube with "Smarter" written across it. Even had the right color scheme, though yellow could've been orange.




I saw that commercial, and then just today I noticed that they're using that "smarter" cube as part of their logo on their website.

EDIT: And actually... I noticed that while I was looking at Goo Gone for sticker removal.


----------



## komandoran (Sep 2, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MzTqABK4SzU

The way art should be done!


----------



## DT546 (Sep 11, 2010)

on the gadget show (UK) the giveaway contest included a rubiks slide, also earlier in that show, a rubiks revolution was in the top 5 gadget toys section, it wasn't in the top 5 (obviously), but it was in the shoot


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 11, 2010)

I have seen these ads for ANZ bank which have 'Barbara from bankworld' in them. There's a cube on the desk in this one.

There was an interviewer at Australian Nationals 2010, but she only cared about the fact that there was an 80 year old there that was competing. :fp


----------



## freshcuber (Sep 13, 2010)

They just had a rubik's cube rotating on the DJs electronic booth on the MTV VMAs


----------



## Cubenovice (Sep 14, 2010)

Yesterday two National TV stations in Germany showed footage of the German Nationals 2010:

German nationals footage broadcasted on sept 13th:
ZDF: Volle Kanne 
Report on the Korbanka brothers (Features my daughter Birgit at 1:20)
http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/haup...37540/Speedcubing:-Zauberwürfel-Meisterschaft


ZDF: Heute
Cubing starts start at 10:54, or use the zauberwurfel-tab
http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/haup...37804/ZDF-heute-Sendung-vom-13-September-2010

ZDF: Heute
Event report
http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/haup...7748/Zauberwürfel-Meisterschaft-im-Ruhrgebiet

WDR: Lokalzeit Ruhr
Event report
http://www.wdr.de/mediathek/html/regional/2010/09/11/lokalzeit-ruhr-zauberwuerfel.xml


----------



## supercuber86 (Sep 14, 2010)

There was a Rubiks Cube Table in the background of an iCarly episode


----------



## macky (Sep 19, 2010)

http://www.jamesonwhiskey.com/home.aspx


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Sep 20, 2010)

http://jackiechan.com/blog/1073530--Back-to-My-Regular-Life


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 27, 2010)

http://www.geelongadvertiser.com.au/article/2010/08/30/205641_news.html
A few others from Aus Nats too, but just wanted to point out, "One-handed and blind-folded, the gifted 16-year-old manipulates the cube in about 10 seconds"
"Staggeringly, Zane can solve the 3x3x3 (a cube with nine squares on one face) within about 30 seconds"
Lmao.
Gonna watch the video later.


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 27, 2010)

New series of Mythbusters on an episode that just finished 5 minutes ago, on the part where they did the no pain no gain myth, whilst all of the test subjects were waiting, there was some guy playing with a 3x3.


----------



## keemy (Oct 4, 2010)

http://www.time.com/time/specials/packages/article/0,28804,2023019_2023018,00.html?iid=moreontime

!!!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 4, 2010)

keemy said:


> http://www.time.com/time/specials/packages/article/0,28804,2023019_2023018,00.html?iid=moreontime
> 
> !!!


 

That's pretty cool.


----------



## security (Oct 5, 2010)

*Speedcubing makes Times top 10 Nerdy competition*

http://www.time.com/time/specials/packages/article/0,28804,2023019_2023018_2023037,00.html

It's pretty funny if you ask me.


----------



## dbax0999 (Oct 5, 2010)

security said:


> http://www.time.com/time/specials/packages/article/0,28804,2023019_2023018_2023037,00.html
> 
> It's pretty funny if you ask me.


 
Please look at the two posts above yours.


----------



## celli (Oct 9, 2010)

In the Netherlands there was a commercial of a chicken solving the cube, and then they picked the chicken up and said: only the best chickens are good enough for the burger king. I think that is good publicity!!!!


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 9, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> I was watching Mythbusters a few weeks ago, and they were doing a test on a lot of people. They had some footage of people in the waiting room, and I think one of them was cubing.


 


ben1996123 said:


> New series of Mythbusters on an episode that just finished 5 minutes ago, on the part where they did the no pain no gain myth, whilst all of the test subjects were waiting, there was some guy playing with a 3x3.



Lol.


----------



## TheMachanga (Oct 22, 2010)

I was watching sportscenter this morning (20 minutes ago), and they were showing the top plays. #3 was a You Can Do the Cube competition. The first shot was a close up of the cube being solved. It looked a lot like Faz's 8.54 avg video, but I wondered why it was there. They zoomed out and it showed a bunch of kids solving it (really slow). Of course, the broadcasters says jokes like "I've never finished mine", "The cube is back this year", etc. I was wondering why it was in the TOP plays. I expected there to be a really fast solve (sub 15) that made it on the list. There were none. The competition itself was enough to be #3 somehow.


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Oct 25, 2010)

I was watching that show "That's Incredible" last night and I saw a segmant that had a blind lady solving a 3x3. Her best time was under 5 minutes. 
Not bad at all in my opinion, I mean for being totally blind....I think its pretty cool that even she can solve the cube.


----------



## Jukuren (Oct 25, 2010)

last week i was watching this show called the IT Crowd,
on a shelf behind moss's desk there was a rubik's clock... 
excited i pointed it out to my wife... 
she did not see the find quite as cool as i did


----------



## DT546 (Oct 25, 2010)

Jukuren said:


> last week i was watching this show called the IT Crowd,
> on a shelf behind moss's desk there was a rubik's clock...
> excited i pointed it out to my wife...
> she did not see the find quite as cool as i did


 
i'm sure there was a v-cube 7 on his desk on one episode

(p.s do you love me?are you playing your love games with me?)
^mighty boosh for those who didn't read his sig.


----------



## Jukuren (Oct 25, 2010)

DT546 said:


> i'm sure there was a v-cube 7 on his desk on one episode
> 
> (p.s do you love me?are you playing your love games with me?)
> ^mighty boosh for those who didn't read his sig.


 
I <3 mighty boosh... its funny how many people are in both IT crowd and the boosh
i live in the US so i don't get quality shows like that unless i stumble upon them on the internet and download em


----------



## coinman (Oct 29, 2010)

I saw a cube in Simpsons that i missed before: It's from season 21 episode 18 when Marge is looking for drugs in Bart's drawer.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 29, 2010)

Was watching Everybody Hates Chris. Chris and his friend were walking around outside of school or something. There were a group of girls, one girl was cubing.


----------



## Aksel B (Nov 3, 2010)

In Denmark there's a commercial from "Telenor" for "the better & faster mobile network"
The speaker says "bla bla.. The better & faster network. That means, that it's faster, easier and... bla bla"
As the speaker says "faster" - there's a clip of someone turning af rubik's cube.

Watch here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RIUdVp2PcDc
It's at 0:09 - the danish word for faster is "hurtigere"


----------



## Bryan (Nov 4, 2010)

I love the picture.

http://www.startribune.com/lifestyle/106620548.html?elr=KArksUUUycaEacyU


----------



## Timoke6 (Nov 8, 2010)

in the video from Weezer's Pork and Beans, there is a pile of cubes around 2:50

Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQHPYelqr0E&feature=related


----------



## BC1997 (Nov 8, 2010)

go maltese speedcubers(i doubt if there are over 20 people that can solve it)


----------



## ariasamie (Nov 11, 2010)

source:
http://www.listafterlist.com/tabid/...p+15+Photos+From+Google+Earth+Streetview.aspx


----------



## TheMachanga (Nov 11, 2010)

ariasamie said:


> source:
> http://www.listafterlist.com/tabid/...p+15+Photos+From+Google+Earth+Streetview.aspx



woah...


----------



## Rinfiyks (Nov 12, 2010)

A week ago my taxi driver had a Rubik's cube in her car too!


----------



## ariasamie (Nov 12, 2010)

Rinfiyks said:


> A week ago my taxi driver had a Rubik's cube in her car too!


 
maybe Will Smith forgot his cube on that cab.


----------



## TheMachanga (Nov 12, 2010)

Bryan said:


> I love the picture.
> 
> http://www.startribune.com/lifestyle/106620548.html?elr=KArksUUUycaEacyU
> 
> View attachment 1294


 
Why would they put that picture?


----------



## TheMachanga (Nov 12, 2010)

Bryan said:


> I love the picture.
> 
> http://www.startribune.com/lifestyle/106620548.html?elr=KArksUUUycaEacyU
> 
> View attachment 1294


 
Why would they put that picture?


----------



## buelercuber (Nov 12, 2010)

I was just watching jeopardy on television last night, and one of the first questions were some thing along the longs of" i have a bazillion combinations, but one solution" and it showed a pic of the Rubik's cube. I was shocked when nobody answered the question, i'm pretty sure in my statement; that the Rubik's cube is the best selling toy/puzzle ever to be produced, am i right?


----------



## chris410 (Nov 19, 2010)

http://news.yahoo.com/video/us-15749625/23096664


----------



## EVH (Nov 19, 2010)

TBH, that guy kind of insulted Feliks.


----------



## chris410 (Nov 19, 2010)

EVH said:


> TBH, that guy kind of insulted Feliks.


 
I agree...that guy was annoying and stupid!


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Nov 19, 2010)

EVH said:


> TBH, that guy kind of insulted Feliks.





chris410 said:


> I agree...that guy was annoying and stupid!



Well, that guys is a comedian, and it's what he does, so it's kind of expected...


----------



## Aksel B (Nov 19, 2010)

http://www.rockmelt.com/

I don't know if somebody already linked this.
Press "Watch The Video" on the left side. 
Watch 0:00 and 1:20


----------



## Stefan (Nov 19, 2010)

Guys, go buy some humor. Plus stop acting offended on behalf of someone else.

Did you watch the rest of the video? I liked the ending of the Potter part and the bar part most.


----------



## Kian (Nov 19, 2010)

Stefan said:


> Guys, go buy some humor. Plus stop acting offended on behalf of someone else.
> 
> Did you watch the rest of the video? I liked the ending of the Potter part and the bar part most.


 
Agreed. The line "Suddenly, the Rubik's Cube people don't seem quite so nerdy." Truly made me laugh out loud.


----------



## celli (Nov 22, 2010)

I don't know if any of you guys watch Glee... But when Mr. Shue is in the detention room, some kid (really looking nerdy!!!) is playing with the rubik's cube!!! I watched that part 5 times!!!
Kind of addicted to cubing and glee....................:fp


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 23, 2010)

Somewhat relevant.


----------



## The Puzzler (Nov 23, 2010)

In Law and Order UK I saw it. Why was I watching UK?


----------



## kdawg123 (Nov 23, 2010)

I don't know if anyone has said this, but on a lot of college Humor episodes of Jake and Amir There are Rubik cubes in them, including two episodes made directly towards them.


----------



## Johan444 (Nov 24, 2010)

http://acidcow.com/flash/15085-scale-of-the-universe-flash.html

Try to find it


----------



## mr. giggums (Nov 26, 2010)

Some commercial had one, it said "Some things come easy like this *shows solved Rubik's cube*"


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 26, 2010)

Johan444 said:


> http://acidcow.com/flash/15085-scale-of-the-universe-flash.html
> 
> Try to find it


----------



## TheMachanga (Nov 26, 2010)

mr. giggums said:


> Some commercial had one, it said "Some things come easy like this *shows solved Rubik's cube*"


 
I saw that too. I was going to post about it, but I was too lazy.
BTW he solved it in 6 moves or something right?


----------



## Bryan (Dec 3, 2010)

Manmeet on "Outsourced" had one. It looked like a wooden 30th anniversary cube perhaps.


----------



## Rubiksawesome (Dec 3, 2010)

On Mahara.org's main page, there is a white stickered rubiks cube, with little pictures on some of the stickers.


----------



## HelpCube (Dec 3, 2010)

http://www.syracuse.com/news/index.ssf/2010/12/manlius_boy_ranks_third_in_the.html

pretty cool


----------



## coinman (Dec 3, 2010)

I forgot to post this her: http://svtplay.se/v/2247410/gomorron_sverige/ rubiks_kub_pa_10_sekunder_?cb
It's me and Joar Mellström at a morning show on national swedish TV. Joar dos a 10.53 solve at the end with almost no inspection! I'm slow


----------



## Olji (Dec 3, 2010)

coinman said:


> I forgot to post this her: http://svtplay.se/v/2247410/gomorron_sverige/ rubiks_kub_pa_10_sekunder_?cb
> It's me and Joar Mellström at a morning show on national swedish TV. Joar dos a 10.53 solve at the end with almost no inspection! I'm slow


 
shame they wrote "svesk", and not "svensk" x)


----------



## ariasamie (Dec 5, 2010)

read the third

http://hubpages.com/hub/50-Funny-Facebook-Status-Ideas


----------



## Cool Frog (Dec 5, 2010)

StachuK1992 said:


> Somewhat relevant.


 
I actually have this shirt.... but it has the wrong American color scheme, it has a yellow and white stickers on a corner.


----------



## Bryan (Dec 5, 2010)

Cool Frog said:


> I actually have this shirt.... but it has the wrong American color scheme, it has a yellow and white stickers on a corner.



It's not just that sticker, but there's two corners with orange/yellow in the same relative spots, so it's not just an odd color scheme, it's impossible.


----------



## ariasamie (Dec 8, 2010)

http://verydemotivational.memebase.com/2010/12/06/demotivational-posters-frustration/


----------



## VP7 (Dec 8, 2010)

Johan444 said:


> http://acidcow.com/flash/15085-scale-of-the-universe-flash.html
> 
> Try to find it


 
Can someone add 2 girls to the cup @ the 12cm scale.


----------



## amostay2004 (Dec 8, 2010)

Slight mention of someone as a Rubik's Cube champion.
Also taking this chance to introduce what looks like an awesome new browser. Has anyone tried it yet?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 8, 2010)

That's pretty cool, and I really want to get this browser and test it out. 

Edit: currently testing.


----------



## maggotcuber (Dec 8, 2010)

There's a show on tv called glory daze the intro ends with a rubiks cube in the background being solved

I'll try to find a link of it


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 8, 2010)

History channel talking about ancient aliens. Introduces researcher solving the cube (slowly), mini montage, outdoors.


----------



## Rpotts (Dec 8, 2010)

25.2 seconds- RUBIX CUBE CHAMPIAN!


----------



## buelercuber (Dec 18, 2010)

Movie TRON:legacy

trailer shows it.
0:20


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Dec 18, 2010)

I saw tron legacy last night. I saw the cube but didn't really think about it.

Really good movie. The story line wasn't as good as the original but I really liked it.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Dec 21, 2010)

This was in my local newspaper:
http://www.mcall.com/news/breaking/mc-allentown-rubik-cube-20101220,0,4994609.story
I hate how they fail to say it's an average.


----------



## TheRubiksGod (Dec 21, 2010)

or the commercial for staples!


----------



## Rinfiyks (Dec 25, 2010)

http://www.sify.com/news/rubik-s-cube-robo-solves-puzzle-in-15-seconds-news-international-kmzk4lbfcgg.html

"Ridgeway, who is a Rubik's Cube prodigy of sorts - he can consistently solve the puzzle in about 45 seconds by hand"
:')


----------



## Rpotts (Dec 25, 2010)

then anssi must be a super prodigy. he can consistently solve the puzzle in about 45 seconds, by feet


----------



## 4. (Dec 27, 2010)

From Ripleys Believe it or not book...



> Fimir Fætur
> Finninn Anssi Vanhala getur leyst töfratening Rubiks á innan við 40 sekúndum með fótunum einum saman.



Translation: The Finn Anssi Vanhala can solve Rubik's magic cube in less than 40 seconds with his feet. 

Isn't that guy a member here?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 28, 2010)

4. said:


> The Finn Anssi Vanhala can solve Rubik's magic cube in less than 40 seconds with his feet.
> 
> Isn't that guy a member here?



Yes.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 28, 2010)

Back in the early CN Ages, there was a show called Robot Jones and I remember seeing as a kid an episode where the school had to solve the cube. 



Full episode. The two buttholes of the school had flipped two stickers...


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 28, 2010)

That was...interesting.
I laughed at the orientation parity.


----------



## ianography (Dec 28, 2010)

that stupid parity even messes up robots...


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 28, 2010)

DEY PEELD OFF THE STICKAS


----------



## Edward (Dec 28, 2010)

I like how accurate they are ;-; 
CN <3


----------



## ariasamie (Jan 7, 2011)

Warning: NSFW

http://www.flickr.com/photos/bee_boo/4834816403/

lol! one of the comments!


> 2 things that are nearly impossible to solve....


----------



## Fluffy (Jan 13, 2011)

They were doing a special on Jeff Bridges life on KERA and in one of the scenes were they showed him just walking, he was doing a rubik's cube!


----------



## cuberr (Jan 14, 2011)

(403):
I woke up with a solved rubics cube in my purse

This was on Texts From Last Night a long time ago, but I thought it was pretty funny. There's another one on there but it's inappropriate so I won't post it.


----------



## johnstan (Jan 14, 2011)

that robot jones video was wierd


----------



## Rubenajax (Jan 17, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=iv&annotation_id=annotation_268699&v=-zc_11vHo8w

At 55 seconds lil wayne raps: Dont **** with me at al because im twisted like a rubiks.P


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 17, 2011)

the last episode of family guy season 1 (not recent, but recent for me): "the clitoris, nature's Rubik's cube"


----------



## Wassaren (Jan 17, 2011)

Rubenajax said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=iv&annotation_id=annotation_268699&v=-zc_11vHo8w
> 
> At 55 seconds lil wayne raps: Dont **** with me at al because im twisted like a rubiks.P


 
An arooubiks


----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 17, 2011)

I think this thread should be renamed to "Cube sightings outside the community"


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 19, 2011)

Leyan @3:39

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ArXZCc0opvQ#t=03m39s


----------



## collinbxyz (Jan 19, 2011)

Also one of the comments says: 

0:10
You can see the rubik's cube with 5 green edges...

pedrocfernandes 1 year ago


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jan 21, 2011)

The latest episode of American Dad has one at about 12:30.
http://www.hulu.com/watch/207115/american-dad-fart-break-hotel


----------



## Tyjet66 (Jan 24, 2011)

Seen numerous time during the most recent AVGN episode:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=km9vYa2GIUI&feature=feedu


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jan 24, 2011)

They show various twisty puzzles damn near constantly on the British she The IT Crowd. 3x3x3, 7x7x7, clock.


----------



## ariasamie (Jan 26, 2011)

http://www.bixh.com/images/ogmajeq868srgnhie0l.jpg
:fp


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 26, 2011)

ariasamie said:


> http://www.bixh.com/images/ogmajeq868srgnhie0l.jpg
> :fp



lol 30


----------



## qqwref (Jan 26, 2011)

Rubenajax said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=iv&annotation_id=annotation_268699&v=-zc_11vHo8w
> 
> At 55 seconds lil wayne raps: Dont **** with me at al because im twisted like a rubiks.P


 
I can't believe it... he called it "an Arubik's cube"... in an official music video... :fp


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jan 26, 2011)

http://dft.ba/-bZZ
A little after 2:15, Stan says "X-Cube" which wasn't intended to be cubing related, but it just made me think about the 4x4.


----------



## IngeniousBanana (Jan 29, 2011)

In a recent American Dad episode entitled Fart-break Hotel there's a Rubik's Cube cameo. About 12:26. http://www.megavideo.com/?v=HHN4CD83


----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 29, 2011)

http://www.amirite.net/509179


----------



## dacubeful1 (Jan 29, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> http://www.amirite.net/509179


 


Wrong. Women aren't that hard. All it takes is money.


----------



## flan (Jan 31, 2011)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-12322365

Also while I'm at it... 1:45


----------



## ianography (Feb 3, 2011)

I saw some people filming for ESPN at SJC Winter 2011. Does anybody have the footage from that? I was filmed quite a few times and I want to see if I was put into whatever they were filming for specifically.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Feb 4, 2011)

ianography said:


> I saw some people filming for ESPN at SJC Winter 2011. Does anybody have the footage from that? I was filmed quite a few times and I want to see if I was put into whatever they were filming for specifically.



I believe that it's going to be airing on E60 (ESPN) this fall.


----------



## ianography (Feb 4, 2011)

That70sShowDude said:


> I believe that it's going to be airing on E60 (ESPN) this fall.


 
Kay thanks.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 4, 2011)

That70sShowDude said:


> I believe that it's going to be airing on E60 (ESPN) this fall.


 
I hope they do put on my blindfold/OH attempts. Even if my BLD was DNF (they were so close )

Any chance of it being announced here?


----------



## BPearase (Feb 4, 2011)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> The latest episode of American Dad has one at about 12:30.
> http://www.hulu.com/watch/207115/american-dad-fart-break-hotel


 
They have them all over the place in The Big BangTheory.


----------



## cuberr (Feb 4, 2011)

My friend told me there's a cube in some new commercial for one of the office stores. She wasn't sure which one though and I haven't seen it yet so I don't really know anything else about it haha.


----------



## ianography (Feb 4, 2011)

I think that that was a commercial for either Office Max or Office Depot


----------



## cuberr (Feb 4, 2011)

Yeah those are the exact two I thought it was so I asked her but she just couldn't remember.


----------



## Your Mother (Feb 4, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lFDcdN47V5s&feature=channel

5x5 at 3:30


----------



## Tall5001 (Feb 4, 2011)

Im not sure if this was mentioned but on Jay Leno the other night there was a guy who solved a 3x3 OH and played some concherito on his trumpet at the same time for Meal or No Meal. It was awesome! Also the Office Max had one for their symbol i think!


----------



## Innocence (Feb 6, 2011)

This is pretty obscure (although I'm not sure if it's been posted), but in the TV show "The Jesters", one of the characters generally has a cube on his desk in various states from solved to unsolved. It's quite interesting actually. He seems to be using a different method each time. Edges first on the one I'm watching, I think. 

http://www.youtube.com/show/thejesters?s=1


----------



## Magix (Feb 8, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYv_oB_PXSg&feature=feedu

DeStorm made a video about solving a rubiks cube 
Beginners tutorial in a rap song.


----------



## Tall5001 (Feb 8, 2011)

Magix said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYv_oB_PXSg&feature=feedu
> 
> DeStorm made a video about solving a rubiks cube
> Beginners tutorial in a rap song.


 
haha I was just going to post that! it was an awesome video!


----------



## ariasamie (Feb 18, 2011)

http://gizmodo.com/#!5763661/a-rubics-cube-for-brainiacs


----------



## PandaBeaarAmy (Feb 18, 2011)

on YTV theres a rubiks cube that pops up sometime when it says Playtime
yeah, i watch YTV with my lil sis


----------



## Rinfiyks (Feb 20, 2011)

Brain cube.


----------



## freshcuber (Feb 20, 2011)

Rinfiyks said:


> Brain cube.


 
That would be pretty challenging once scrambled for the first time.


----------



## MadHatter1213 (Feb 22, 2011)

thats disgusting. "hey what is that?" "a brain cube" ew.
my favorite media sighting of a rubiks cube?
WALL-E!!!!


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Feb 22, 2011)

MadHatter1213 said:


> thats disgusting. "hey what is that?" "a brain cube" ew.
> my favorite media sighting of a rubiks cube?
> WALL-E!!!!


 
The Rubik's Cube in Wall-E has 5 Green Edges.
Wall-E fail!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ApgqU2D2Dy4&feature=player_detailpage#t=9s


----------



## whauk (Feb 22, 2011)

i was on german television yesterday.
http://swrmediathek.de/player.htm?show=d9e88f60-3e69-11e0-b64d-0026b975f2e6
at around 15:15 i am solving a cube OH and after that i answer some questions.

for all non-germans:
the two groups "chessplayers" and "female boxers" are competing and have to guess who is who. (speedcuber, finger skater, speedstacker)
then i told them about blindfold cubing and everyone was amazed and couldnt imagine it was possible...


----------



## theace (Feb 26, 2011)

Some of my friends pulled this off recently. These are the dudes who organized RCMO. Awesome stuff man!

[video=facebook;10150104699773810]http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=10150104699773810[/video]


----------



## Zarlor (Feb 26, 2011)

*Rubik's Cube on Fringe again*

The most recent episode of Fringe, "Subject 13" had some Rubik's cubes sighted. One was a solved one a desk at a school and then when Peter went to the store he picked one off of the shelf in the toy store and looked at it (the episode was a flashback to the 80s). Peter also picked up a Battlestar Galactica board game which was also cool in my book because I just started watching the series on NetFlix streaming and I'm loving that too.

There was a half solved cube in an earlier episode the other season too.


----------



## timeless (Mar 2, 2011)

anyone remember the fairchild TV video? it aired on toronto tvb channel, i wonder if anyone uploaded it on youtube




background guy is fairchild cameraman


----------



## timeless (Mar 2, 2011)

sorry but its in cantonese





bc compete on tv


----------



## stinkocheeze (Mar 6, 2011)

http://www.pokemonblackwhite.com/en-ca/friends-and-foes/
Bottom of page..
N seems to be carrying around a void cube?? LOLOLOL.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Mar 6, 2011)

looks like it. I haven't seen or played pokemon black and white so I don't know what it means or if it really is one


----------



## Edward (Mar 7, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eykDvCCdonc&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## Your Mother (Mar 7, 2011)

Just showed one on Robot Chicken, the new episode, a couple minutes ago.


----------



## timeless (Mar 7, 2011)

3:04


----------



## Olivér Perge (Mar 7, 2011)

Not sure if it counts or not, but Feliks and Leyan were featured in the last barelypolitical video:






(Starts at 1:20.)


----------



## d4m4s74 (Mar 7, 2011)

The virgin angle is becoming overused


----------



## ~Adam~ (Mar 7, 2011)

To be fair 42% of voters 16 and over said that they were.
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?25036-Who-dun-it


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 7, 2011)

Do you not mean 58%?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Mar 7, 2011)

d4m4s74 said:


> The virgin angle is becoming overused


 This.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Mar 7, 2011)

Sorry, I watched the video at work place, didn't know what the guys were saying...


----------



## timeless (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## timeless (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## timeless (Mar 21, 2011)

chris hardwick was mentioned


----------



## AustinReed (Mar 21, 2011)

^ That is so old.


----------



## timeless (Mar 21, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> ^ That is so old.


 
yet no one posted it on this thread


----------



## andreccantin (Mar 24, 2011)

RBC advertisement found on Freeware Palm (http://freewarepalm.com/).


----------



## timeless (Mar 25, 2011)




----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 25, 2011)

Breandan <3

lol at Rubix Cube though


----------



## Johnny.d.p (Mar 25, 2011)

timeless said:


>


 
LOL THE FIRST ONE! MICHAEL DICK?


----------



## Cool Frog (Mar 31, 2011)

Episode 4, Season one of Demetri Martin.
He plays the game greater than or equal too.
A rubik's cube is equal to a drag queen. Both of them are colorful and I don't want to do either of them.


----------



## ariasamie (Apr 2, 2011)

http://9gag.com/gag/96811


----------



## tke444 (Apr 3, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/embed/5S65fm9mfq4 ...around 1:50 mark or so.


----------



## Maniac (Apr 3, 2011)

He looked better in the begining.


----------



## Georgeanderre (Apr 6, 2011)

I don't think ive ever seen it on the media where I am, but there used to be one a table in EastEnders... my family forced me to watch it instead of cubing, from memory its a regular Rubik with the Hungarian colour scheme ...


----------



## baseball-chicago (Apr 6, 2011)

an advertisement on memebase has a gray-scale picture of a cube and a cat, that is supposed to be colorblind. Colorblind cat never wins.


----------



## theace (Apr 6, 2011)

Nicholas Cage's Son in "Knowing" has a black Su Do Cube


----------



## ianography (Apr 6, 2011)

timeless said:


>



OFF TOPIC: Did anybody else see the one kid fall in the background between 1:17 and 1:21?


----------



## timeless (Apr 7, 2011)

saw this on the street today


----------



## ariasamie (Apr 7, 2011)

wat?
http://ohsnapplefacts.tumblr.com/post/4057681992


----------



## QCcuber4 (Apr 7, 2011)

ariasamie said:


> wat?
> http://ohsnapplefacts.tumblr.com/post/4057681992


 
FAIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIILLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stefan (Apr 7, 2011)

QCcuber4 said:


> FAIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIILLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!


 
Just the name or also the number? Might indeed be possible to always solve in 17 turns, no?


----------



## Daniel Wu (Apr 7, 2011)

Superflip is 20 HTM. (16 STM though..)


----------



## ianography (Apr 7, 2011)

ariasamie said:


> wat?
> http://ohsnapplefacts.tumblr.com/post/4057681992


 
I already found this, you can find it somewhere on the Non-Cubers Say The Darndest Things! Thread. But good job on finding it anyway.


----------



## MagicYio (Apr 9, 2011)

My mom called me to say that Erik was on tv, on a Dutch program called 'Ik hou van Holland'. (couldn't find a link of that episode)


----------



## stinkocheeze (Apr 10, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dpp3quce1Vo&feature=channel_video_title

1:28. Well, it's UBC.


----------



## timeless (Apr 10, 2011)

stinkocheeze said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dpp3quce1Vo&feature=channel_video_title
> 
> 1:28. Well, it's UBC.


 
@meep OH solving?


----------



## stinkocheeze (Apr 10, 2011)

timeless said:


> @meep OH solving?


 
AAHHH I was trying to recognize who it was.


----------



## janelle (Apr 10, 2011)

timeless said:


> @meep OH solving?


 
It looks more like it's Turbo rather than Meep. Correct me if I'm wrong though.


----------



## dimwmuni (Apr 10, 2011)

http://www.dailytarheel.com/index.p...s_in_rubiks_cube_competition_talks_innovation

This is from the student newspaper of a college near where I live.


----------



## timeless (Apr 10, 2011)

janelle said:


> It looks more like it's Turbo rather than Meep. Correct me if I'm wrong though.


 
probably, meep has long hair iirc

magic trick with cube at 0:33





old vid


----------



## QCcuber4 (Apr 11, 2011)

Why does he look sooooo pissed? ...didn't he solve it?


----------



## Gaétan Guimond (Apr 11, 2011)

*magic or not*

I realize the two tricks good for decades ago and even those without magic


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Apr 11, 2011)

QCcuber4 said:


> Why does he look sooooo pissed? ...didn't he solve it?


That's exactly what I thought. I watched it over and over to understand why the hell he was so angry...
Maybe someone can translate it for us, or explain why.


----------



## celli (Apr 11, 2011)

MagicYio said:


> My mom called me to say that Erik was on tv, on a Dutch program called 'Ik hou van Holland'. (couldn't find a link of that episode)


 
I found the link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4iPVPqdjZI (watch from 1:07:50)

He says funny things, like: Feliks can practice more than me, because he hasn't got a girlfriend (something like that).
He solves it in 12 seconds without inspection!!


----------



## timeless (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## timeless (Apr 12, 2011)

ElectricDoodie said:


> That's exactly what I thought. I watched it over and over to understand why the hell he was so angry...
> Maybe someone can translate it for us, or explain why.


 
i think he attempted for a WR but failed


----------



## ariasamie (Apr 12, 2011)

http://mundozippo.com/foro/topic/resultado-votacion-estampado-periodo-de-sugerencias


----------



## timeless (Apr 13, 2011)

http://www.wsbtv.com/slideshow/entertainment/16941430/detail.html


----------



## timeless (Apr 15, 2011)




----------



## theace (Apr 15, 2011)

ianography said:


> OFF TOPIC: Did anybody else see the one kid fall in the background between 1:17 and 1:21?



I watched the video again JUST to find the falling kid xD


----------



## Olji (Apr 15, 2011)

theace said:


> I watched the video again JUST to find the falling kid xD


 
you're not alone >.<


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 15, 2011)

timeless said:


> saw this on the street today


 
Haha, we saw this (Melbourne cubers) today.


----------



## RubikZz (Apr 15, 2011)

celli said:


> I found the link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4iPVPqdjZI (watch from 1:07:50)
> 
> He says funny things, like: Feliks can practice more than me, because he hasn't got a girlfriend (something like that).
> He solves it in 12 seconds without inspection!!



I can't see the video, the video is private, do you have a good link/video?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 15, 2011)

timeless said:


> Chester's video


I actually never saw that before. Chester is an awesome teacher. That was much better information on the cube than you usually see in a mainstream news piece.

Then again, Chester is just awesome, period.


----------



## timeless (Apr 16, 2011)

dont know if this was posted before




http://www.geelongadvertiser.com.au/article/2010/08/30/205641_news.html


----------



## Georgeanderre (Apr 18, 2011)

during the london marathon yesterday, a guy dressed as a Rubiks cube tried to beat the world record for solving cubes around the course, he failed, his record last year was 100 or so, this year a batch turned up 5 miles late and he only solved 61


----------



## Stefan (Apr 18, 2011)

Georgeanderre said:


> during the london marathon yesterday, a guy dressed as a Rubiks cube tried to beat the world record for solving cubes around the course, he failed, his record last year was 100 or so, this year a batch turned up 5 miles late and he only solved 61


 
Uli wasn't the only one?
http://rubiksrun.com/?page_id=228
http://rubiksrun.com/


----------



## Ulikilian (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi Guys,
I ran the London Marathon yesterday and solved 100 cubes. Official Guinness World Record 
I'm quite sure I was the only one. At least I was the only one starting in that category registered with Guinness World Record. Otherwise they would have told me.
@Georgeanderre
Where did you hear/ see that about the guy solving 60 cubes?

I've got already many emails - I shortly will release a video of how we managed the logistically quite challenging run.

I want to raise awareness of Prostate cancer because my father suffered from it and I'm raising money for *Prostate Action* - any donation is still highly appreciated!
www.rubiksrun.com
THANKS!
Uli


----------



## Georgeanderre (Apr 19, 2011)

Ulikilian said:


> Hi Guys,
> I ran the London Marathon yesterday and solved 100 cubes. Official Guinness World Record
> I'm quite sure I was the only one. At least I was the only one starting in that category registered with Guinness World Record. Otherwise they would have told me.
> @Georgeanderre
> ...


 
I saw it during the live show, on tower bridge, and again during the highlights show, by which time I think he said he'd done 50~ and I heard it again this morning on the radio, it was only mentioned briefly but they did say he tried 100 but didn't manage them all.
The radio djs are quite dopey so chances Are they were wrong...


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm running a marathon in October. I wonder if I could somehow organize a team to give me 100 3x3x3's..there are 4 stop stations along the way, random people in crowds giving me some..organizing must have been the hardest part.


----------



## Ulikilian (Apr 20, 2011)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b010jr65/London_Marathon_2011_Highlights/?t=37m30s

That's the video of the interview on the Tower Bridge. Only valid til 25th of April :-/
Listening to it afterwards I have to admit it does sound a bit confusing what I'm saying...

Funny - I read a lot of different stories from "He solved 60 but didn't manage 100" to "He set a new record with 110 cubes".

Let me clarify - quite simple:
*I ran the London Marathon 2011 and solved exactly 100 Rubik's Cubes at the same time.*
The real challenge was the logistical organisation of the cube swapping points and coping with all the tight Guinness World Record rules. The run itself was much less demanding than I'd expected it to be.
But I'm very proud  Now I'm waiting for someone to challenge me. I'm not a good cuber and not a particular good runner either - so shouldn't be too hard to beat 100 cubes... 

I will post the full story on my website: www.rubiksrun.com
Uli


----------



## timeless (Apr 20, 2011)

Ulikilian said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b010jr65/London_Marathon_2011_Highlights/?t=37m30s
> 
> That's the video of the interview on the Tower Bridge. Only valid til 25th of April :-/
> Listening to it afterwards I have to admit it does sound a bit confusing what I'm saying...
> ...


 

vid not avalible in my location


----------



## amostay2004 (Apr 20, 2011)

Damn..if only I was still in London


----------



## ImJustANubCuber (Apr 23, 2011)

http://memebase.com/2011/04/22/art-of-trolling-me-gusta-cubes/


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Apr 23, 2011)

I told my teacher about the San Diego Open 2011, and she immediatly put the link on our school website. So around 600 people saw it.


----------



## timeless (Apr 23, 2011)

MrIndianTeen said:


> I told my teacher about the San Diego Open 2011, and she immediatly put the link on our school website. So around 600 people saw it.


 
source?


----------



## y3k9 (Apr 23, 2011)

timeless said:


> source?


Wikipedia.
Don't ask for sources.


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Apr 23, 2011)

timeless said:


> source?


 
My school website requires us to log in so I can't direct you to the source.


----------



## timeless (Apr 24, 2011)

guess the cuber


----------



## maggotcuber (May 1, 2011)

this si really amazing 

starts at 1:38
http://http://oddnews.yahoo.com/video-odd-news-25053808


----------



## timeless (May 1, 2011)

maggotcuber said:


> this si really amazing
> 
> starts at 1:38
> http://http://oddnews.yahoo.com/video-odd-news-25053808


 
fix'd
http://oddnews.yahoo.com/video-odd-news-25053808

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ZXpkyDXi4U&t=50s


----------



## ianography (May 3, 2011)

@14:24 It's Slater! Hi Slater! (Tall5001 for you noobs)


----------



## MrData (May 3, 2011)

timeless said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ZXpkyDXi4U&t=50s


 lol fake


----------



## JyH (May 3, 2011)

I was just thinking that 
10 second memo loooooooooooooooool


----------



## caseyd (May 3, 2011)

theres no way, she had the same oll like 5 times, didnt even do it, so she must have like looked down the blindfold or something


----------



## ElectricDoodie (May 3, 2011)

timeless said:


>


 I absolutely hate this video.


----------



## MTGjumper (May 3, 2011)

She looked under the blindfold.


----------



## amostay2004 (May 3, 2011)

Sigh..she's actually kinda cute (not in a paedophile-ish way)


----------



## ariasamie (May 3, 2011)

what method is she using? how much did it take her to memorize?


----------



## amostay2004 (May 3, 2011)

ariasamie said:


> what method is she using? how much did it take her to memorize?


 
Dan Brown method. Sub-10 memo


----------



## Jostle (May 3, 2011)

Sub 10 memo with Dan Brown method, NO BIG DEAL


----------



## ariasamie (May 3, 2011)

wat? dan brown doesn't have any BLD method!!


----------



## ElectricDoodie (May 3, 2011)

ariasamie said:


> wat? dan brown doesn't have any BLD method!!


... 
Yeah, that's the point.


----------



## Cubenovice (May 3, 2011)

OMG... How can they let her get away with this???
She even uses the Daisy method to line up the cross colors!!!


----------



## d4m4s74 (May 4, 2011)

I was watching Chuck and when talking about Ellie solving logic puzzles Chuck said "The first memory I have of her, is her solving the twelve sided rubik's cube (megaminx) before I even got mine out of the box"


----------



## ianography (May 9, 2011)

One 3x3 and two V-Cubes in the background


----------



## CUB3R01 (May 10, 2011)

Faz's recent 3x3 world record has been featured on collegehumor.com! 
http://www.collegehumor.com/video/6502977/new-rubiks-cube-world-speed-record


----------



## MrIndianTeen (May 10, 2011)

In the movie "College Road Trip" there s a pig called Albert. He was taken with a shot of a scrambled rubiks 5x5. In the next shot of him it shows him and the solved cube.


----------



## reyrey (May 10, 2011)

Yea, there was a picture of me (With my friend's cube, in the middle of a solve) from the Israeli Open 2011 in the paper.


----------



## Alex DiTuro (May 12, 2011)

I was watching the office the other day and Darryl was sitting in a chair playing with a rubik's cube. He then told Michael that back when he was in a gang they used to tickle each other to get over fights. lol


----------



## ImJustANubCuber (May 12, 2011)

http://www.tasteofawesome.com/view/THIS GUY/48110


----------



## Faz (May 13, 2011)

On the new Chris Lilley series "Angry Boys"


----------



## Stefan (May 13, 2011)

fazrulz said:


> On the new Chris Lilley series "Angry Boys"


 
What's up with you Australians and angry boys all the time?


----------



## ianography (May 13, 2011)

Stefan said:


> What's up with you Australians and angry boys all the time?


 
Because Angry Birds wasn't enough.


----------



## Rpotts (May 17, 2011)

feliks' WR on tosh.0 blog


----------



## theace (May 19, 2011)

[email protected]


----------



## Godmil (May 19, 2011)

^^ http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2006ORLA01#333bf
Hang on a mo. Did that suggest he did a 3x3, square1, AND a BLD 3x3 within a minute? Cause looking at his WCA profile he's not got sub 2mins BLD. Though maybe they just editted it to look like it was faster than it was.


----------



## ianography (May 20, 2011)

theace said:


> [email protected]


 
That male what I think to be judge looks a lot like Fred Armisen...


----------



## antoineccantin (May 20, 2011)

Godmil said:


> ^^ http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2006ORLA01#333bf
> Hang on a mo. Did that suggest he did a 3x3, square1, AND a BLD 3x3 within a minute? Cause looking at his WCA profile he's not got sub 2mins BLD. Though maybe they just editted it to look like it was faster than it was.


 
I think he had already memoed.


----------



## Micael (May 20, 2011)

theace said:


> [email protected]



Is it me or they speak a mix of english and another language?


----------



## Drake (May 20, 2011)

No i don't think it's only you.


----------



## timeless (May 21, 2011)

2:32


----------



## Gaétan Guimond (May 21, 2011)

Micael said:


> Is it me or they speak a mix of english and another language?



No it's me


----------



## MrIndianTeen (May 21, 2011)

Micael said:


> Is it me or they speak a mix of english and another language?


 
They also speak Hindi.


----------



## Tall5001 (May 21, 2011)

Start at 14:24 me and bobo11420 are on this! idk if this had been mentioned before.





another angle from my camera!


----------



## theace (May 21, 2011)

Micael said:


> Is it me or they speak a mix of english and another language?


 
It's a mix of English and Hindi. Indians have a habit of mixing up languages as they speak. We tend to mix up all the languages we know at any given moment haha!


----------



## ianography (May 21, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> Start at 14:24 me and bobo11420 are on this! idk if this had been mentioned before.


 
I already mentioned it haha


----------



## nerd (May 22, 2011)

luv that show


----------



## ariasamie (May 22, 2011)

http://myfunjournal.blogspot.com/2011/05/more-of-google-office-photos-one-of.html


----------



## Tall5001 (May 24, 2011)

ianography said:


> I already mentioned it haha


 
dang o well there it is again.

What about this one


----------



## Micael (May 24, 2011)

theace said:


> It's a mix of English and Hindi. Indians have a habit of mixing up languages as they speak. We tend to mix up all the languages we know at any given moment haha!


 
haha that's funny, I never saw such a thing before. I am french canadian and we are used to put english into our language, but it is *very* far away from what you do!


----------



## Brest (May 26, 2011)

What the?..

eBay 180672418948
Rubik's Cube Original Art Work - Most Desirable
Starting bid: US $1,000,000.00	
Buy It Now: US $1,999,999.00

Click for the epic artwork.


Spoiler


----------



## ariasamie (May 26, 2011)

http://9gag.com/gag/126724/


----------



## Brest (May 27, 2011)

http://verydemotivational.memebase.com/2011/05/26/demotivational-posters-for-the-colorblind/





Colourblind... really?

http://verydemotivational.memebase.com/2011/05/25/demotivational-posters-alternatives/


----------



## EricReese (May 27, 2011)

Brest said:


> http://verydemotivational.memebase.com/2011/05/26/demotivational-posters-for-the-colorblind/
> 
> Colourblind... really?



Yep, *colorblind*...


>


 
I love how the color scheme is wrong


----------



## DavidWoner (May 27, 2011)

No such thing as a wrong color scheme. anyway I have Rubik's brand cubes with that color scheme.


----------



## EricReese (May 27, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> No such thing as a wrong color scheme. anyway I have Rubik's brand cubes with that color scheme.


 
Oops, did not know that, my first cube was an FII (never used a storebought), did not know that.

edit: actually my brother had a CII with orange and red switched, but he told me never to get a cube like that


----------



## cubeslayer (May 27, 2011)

When I saw this, I felt excited that someone other than me paints their cubes, however I still stick to the std color scheme ( minus yellow, I use black in place of it)...nice picture.


----------



## Brest (May 27, 2011)

EricReese said:


> Yep, *colorblind*...


I look at that cube and think blind. Most colourblind people I know don't need to use braille. From reading these forums, people have changed colour schemes to help differentiate between similar colours, but I haven't read about someone using a braille cube to solve (pun intended) their colour vision defect.
Yes: colour. I speak English and write English. Sorry to offend you like that.


----------



## EricReese (May 28, 2011)

I was more correcting his use of the word colour. I know its spelled that way in UK and stuff, I just have a little pet peeve of it when I see it spelled that way. It's annoying, I don't know how you offended me personally.


----------



## MTGjumper (May 28, 2011)

That sounds incredibly ignorant.


----------



## RubikZz (May 28, 2011)

I don't know of it ever post is here, but it was Erik by a Dutch TV program called: "Ik wed dat ik het kan".
They have a challenge such as Erik to solve a cube with your feet in 1.30 minute.
And if he succeeds he will get 1000 euros

Direct tot the video:
http://www.rtl.nl/components/shows/ikweddatikhetkan2/miMedia/2008/week47/zo_kubus.avi_plain.xml

Other challenge:
http://www.rtl.nl/(/shows/ikweddati...omponents/uitdagingen/articles/titel_afl3.xml


----------



## ElectricDoodie (May 28, 2011)

EricReese said:


> I was more correcting his use of the word colour. I know its spelled that way in UK and stuff, I just have a little pet peeve of it when I see it spelled that way.


 
So, you have a pet peeve of people correctly spelling words in their language?
And you weren't correcting him. You can't correct something that is already correct.


----------



## ianography (May 28, 2011)

ElectricDoodie said:


> So, you have a pet peeve of people correctly spelling words in their language?
> And you weren't correcting him. You can't correct something that is already correct.


 
Epic. Win. And I totally agree with you. Besides, colour is better than color.


----------



## mazter2010 (May 28, 2011)

oh! oh! I saw this one video on youtube..


----------



## timeless (May 28, 2011)

mazter2010 said:


> oh! oh! I saw this one video on youtube..


 
u forgot the link


----------



## timeless (May 28, 2011)

RubikZz said:


> I don't know of it ever post is here, but it was Erik by a Dutch TV program called: "Ik wed dat ik het kan".
> They have a challenge such as Erik to solve a cube with your feet in 1.30 minute.
> And if he succeeds he will get 1000 euros
> 
> ...


 
2nd link is broken


----------



## RubikZz (May 28, 2011)

timeless said:


> 2nd link is broken


 
Not by me.
Search on google: "Ik wed dat ik het kan" and click on a website whit in the link "RTL" and you can see other challange.


----------



## stufkan (May 29, 2011)

Just found this:
http://www.chess.com/news/german-chess-championships-2011-1280

Strange choice for a chess-tournament logo


----------



## Lorken (May 30, 2011)

I don't know where to post this, I was hoping there was a "funny pictures" thread  This is the closest I could find.


----------



## Hershey (May 30, 2011)

theace said:


> It's a mix of English and Hindi. Indians have a habit of mixing up languages as they speak. We tend to mix up all the languages we know at any given moment haha!


 
It's "fashionable" to speak English, yet a lot of Indians don't really like America (I have been to India a few times because I'm Indian).


----------



## Zarxrax (May 30, 2011)

I was a bit surprised to see some cubes on the cover image of a recent Japanese adult video.
It features a normal 3x3x3, a mini 3x3x3, and a void cube!
The following image has been trimmed to remove any naughty parts.
http://i.imgur.com/ia362.jpg


----------



## ianography (May 30, 2011)

Zarxrax said:


> I was a bit surprised to see some cubes on the cover image of a recent Japanese adult video.
> It features a normal 3x3x3, a mini 3x3x3, and a void cube!
> The following image has been trimmed to remove any naughty parts.
> http://i.imgur.com/ia362.jpg


 
And just what were you doing watching an adult video?


----------



## Zarxrax (May 30, 2011)

ianography said:


> And just what were you doing watching an adult video?


What do you think 

Admiring the beautiful.... cubes of course


----------



## JyH (May 30, 2011)

http://www.flyweightfilms.com/featured/cuber/

Eric Limeback, not really "media", just an interview.


----------



## Hershey (May 31, 2011)

Zarxrax said:


> I was a bit surprised to see some cubes on the cover image of a recent Japanese adult video.
> It features a normal 3x3x3, a mini 3x3x3, and a void cube!
> The following image has been trimmed to remove any naughty parts.
> http://i.imgur.com/ia362.jpg


 
MMMMMMM, sexy 3x3.


----------



## timeless (May 31, 2011)

JyH said:


> http://www.flyweightfilms.com/featured/cuber/
> 
> Eric Limeback, not really "media", just an interview.


 
another interview
http://www.cbc.ca/allinaday/2011/05/20/crazy-for-cubes/


----------



## Zubon (Jun 2, 2011)

http://www.theage.com.au/technology...t-that-solves-rubiks-cube-20110601-1fgbc.html

This shows a robot that broke the machine world record and even shows Felik's WR 3x3 single solve.


----------



## timeless (Jun 3, 2011)

Zubon said:


> http://www.theage.com.au/technology...t-that-solves-rubiks-cube-20110601-1fgbc.html
> 
> This shows a robot that broke the machine world record and even shows Felik's WR 3x3 single solve.


 
wow so many australian cubers in the media
http://www.abc.net.au/local/audio/2011/06/02/3233595.htm?site=melbourne


----------



## Nestor (Jun 10, 2011)

http://english.aljazeera.net/video/americas/2011/06/201161013551559130.html

Social analyst has a scrambled cube in his book shelf at 1:10.


----------



## Nestor (Jun 10, 2011)

http://english.aljazeera.net/video/americas/2011/06/201161013551559130.html

Social analyst has a scrambled cube in his book shelf at 1:10.


----------



## D4vd (Jun 15, 2011)

Here is a tv bit from our last competition. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c1YbQnb9OzI&


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 15, 2011)

D4vd said:


> Here is a tv bit from our last competition.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c1YbQnb9OzI&


 
I noticed someone doing BLD, ending with a Sune. Please tell me they were using it to twist corners, and not just a speedsolve looking under the blindfold >_>

Edit: Urgh rewatched, he starts with the blindfold off, then does Sune, rotate f', Sune. Then takes off the blindfold and does thumbs up to the camera. Would've been hilarious if he messed up (he didn't seem to look at the cube when taking off the blindfold.)


----------



## cyoubx (Jun 15, 2011)

It's a coooob!!


----------



## Brest (Jun 16, 2011)




----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Jun 16, 2011)

D4vd said:


> Here is a tv bit from our last competition.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c1YbQnb9OzI&


 
Weeeow I'm FAMOUS.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 16, 2011)

D4vd said:


> Here is a tv bit from our last competition.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c1YbQnb9OzI&


 
He disassembled a guhong at the end


----------



## hic0057 (Jun 23, 2011)

timeless said:


> wow so many australian cubers in the media


 
This isn't directly about a speedcuber but I know he can solve one and will soon have an official WCA ranking.
Note: the picture is a drawing

http://www.theage.com.au/entertainm...ns-among-gallery-visitors-20110615-1g3w6.html


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 23, 2011)

hic0057 said:


> This isn't directly about a speedcuber but I know he can solve one and will soon have an official WCA ranking.
> Note: the picture is a drawing
> 
> http://www.theage.com.au/entertainm...ns-among-gallery-visitors-20110615-1g3w6.html


 
Your brother's drawing is amazing :tu


----------



## hic0057 (Jun 23, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Your brother's drawing is amazing :tu


 
He will be at the comp competing. Also my dad who is the person in it.

I can't draw


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jun 23, 2011)

All my media things go up on my other youtube channel - lembasts. One was from a few weeks ago.


----------



## timeless (Jun 24, 2011)

main char. in the machinst had a cube on his shelf


----------



## Innocence (Jun 24, 2011)

http://xkcd.com/916/

Alt-text (didn't post the comic because it wasn't in the comic) says: "The safe is empty except for an unsolved 5x5 Rubik's Cube".

I can't quite tell what Randall is saying about the 5x5x5 Rubik's cube. Is he saying it's hard? Is he saying a geek won't know how to solve it? (Some will.)


----------



## timeless (Jun 24, 2011)

Innocence said:


> http://xkcd.com/916/
> 
> Alt-text (didn't post the comic because it wasn't in the comic) says: "The safe is empty except for an unsolved 5x5 Rubik's Cube".
> 
> I can't quite tell what Randall is saying about the 5x5x5 Rubik's cube. Is he saying it's hard? Is he saying a geek won't know how to solve it? (Some will.)


 
SS?
i dont see it


----------



## NeedReality (Jun 24, 2011)

timeless said:


> SS?
> i dont see it


 
Mouse/hover over the picture and the text will be displayed by your cursor.


----------



## Krag (Jun 24, 2011)

Innocence said:


> http://xkcd.com/916/
> 
> Alt-text (didn't post the comic because it wasn't in the comic) says: "The safe is empty except for an unsolved 5x5 Rubik's Cube".
> 
> I can't quite tell what Randall is saying about the 5x5x5 Rubik's cube. Is he saying it's hard? Is he saying a geek won't know how to solve it? (Some will.)



was just going to post this.


----------



## ImJustANubCuber (Jun 24, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ba14uJFvqMs
pause at 1:13, there's a rubik's 4x4
and a 3x3 at 1:34


----------



## SuperStrawberry (Jun 26, 2011)

You can see a megaminx, 3x3, 2x2s connected, and other puzzles in this page of a manga i was reading

http://www.mangafox.com/manga/medaka_box/v06/c051/19.html


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jul 1, 2011)

*Algorithm Solves Rubik's Cubes of Any Size*

Story posted this evening on Slashdot.org

Algorithm Solves Rubik's Cubes of Any Size


----------



## Andreaillest (Jul 7, 2011)

Best sticker set evar!







I also thought this was cool. It's a cube made of 4200 matches and it's fully funtional.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jul 8, 2011)

At my job, everything is moving to a new location, and after removing a large poster from the wall, we found this old "mural":





Translated:

Switching in 3 steps **@}-→--------**-.---
Antispam antivirus antispyware antiphishing ** Rubik's
cube has been solved in 10.56 seconds ** also say...

I don't know how old it is, who made it, what inspired it, or whatever, I just found it.


----------



## timeless (Jul 9, 2011)

d4m4s74 said:


> At my job, everything is moving to a new location, and after removing a large poster from the wall, we found this old "mural":
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
isnt that vandalism?


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jul 9, 2011)

timeless said:


> isnt that vandalism?


 
it's printed on, so I think it's supposed to be there.


----------



## tociva (Jul 9, 2011)

Innocence said:


> http://xkcd.com/916/
> 
> Alt-text (didn't post the comic because it wasn't in the comic) says: "The safe is empty except for an unsolved 5x5 Rubik's Cube".
> 
> I can't quite tell what Randall is saying about the 5x5x5 Rubik's cube. Is he saying it's hard? Is he saying a geek won't know how to solve it? (Some will.)


 
WUT? I never knew xkcd cartoons had an alt-text. :fp:


----------



## tke444 (Jul 10, 2011)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/43695394/ns/politics-white_house/t/boehner-big-deficit-deal-wont-work/

Read the last paragraph

We should all be politicians.


----------



## theace (Jul 12, 2011)

SCMU gotz coverage


----------



## M4rQu5 (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## aaronb (Jul 16, 2011)

M4rQu5 said:


>


 
Feliks can solve it in 1 minute.  Alakazam is no match!

Edit: AND Alkazam's cube can do those inner slice moves with ease!


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 24, 2011)

Office Depot wants us to go back to school smarter.









The 2nd Picture's file name is spelled rubicks lolz.


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 24, 2011)

aaronb said:


> Edit: AND Alkazam's cube can do those inner slice moves with ease!


 
So can mine.


----------



## da25centz (Jul 24, 2011)

lil wayne mentions a rubik's cube


----------



## joyceking (Jul 25, 2011)

Then what is the common sense?


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jul 29, 2011)

I just laughed my ass off.


----------



## M4rQu5 (Jul 29, 2011)

d4m4s74 said:


> I just laughed my ass off.


 
Oh look at that, it has two white-red edges


----------



## JyH (Jul 29, 2011)

M4rQu5 said:


> Oh look at that, it has two white-red edges


 
They just peel the stickers off.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jul 30, 2011)

it's a drawing by a noob, should we expect quality?


----------



## aronpm (Jul 31, 2011)

4minute - I My Me Mine music video:


----------



## insane569 (Jul 31, 2011)

cant find a video but in hellboy (the first one) the fish like dude has a cube and is trying to solve it and claims" 3 years and only 2 sides" 
i think thats what he said
anyone confirm?


----------



## timeless (Aug 4, 2011)

0.15 magic trick


----------



## sauso (Aug 4, 2011)

That was actually a good watch.


----------



## cubeslayer (Aug 8, 2011)




----------



## Hershey (Aug 12, 2011)

Wall Street Journal on Friday, Agust 12, 2011.

Greater New York section (page A17.)

Article "Meet Long Island's King of the Cube".

Website version: http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424053111904006104576502561845250964.html?mod=ITP_newyork_1

about Rowe Hessler!


----------



## timeless (Aug 12, 2011)

Hershey said:


> Wall Street Journal on Friday, Agust 12, 2011.
> 
> Greater New York section (page A17.)
> 
> ...


 
fixd
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424053111904006104576502561845250964.html?mod=ITP_newyork_1


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 15, 2011)

K-pop music video. 4minute - Heart to Heart (Japanese ver.). 2:11 into the video.


----------



## Erdos (Aug 15, 2011)

Interesting that there was also a rubik's cube in another one of their MVs (I My Me Mine).


----------



## JyH (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## asportking (Aug 18, 2011)

JyH said:


>


 
That kinda made me angry. I bet he can't even solve a cube.


----------



## sauso (Aug 18, 2011)

i'm speechless. that guy mimics dan brown in every way.


----------



## nickcolley (Aug 26, 2011)

[video=vimeo;27895941]http://vimeo.com/27895941[/video]

@ 0:55 any idea what cube he's using?


----------



## chrissyD (Aug 26, 2011)

nickcolley said:


> [video=vimeo;27895941]http://vimeo.com/27895941[/video]
> 
> @ 0:55 any idea what cube he's using?


 
No idea, probably a cheap and crappy cube bought just for the ad

though those cineskates look pretty awesome too


----------



## Deluchie (Aug 26, 2011)

nickcolley said:


> [video=vimeo;27895941]http://vimeo.com/27895941[/video]
> 
> @ 0:55 any idea what cube he's using?


 It looks like an Edison Cube because of the logo on the yellow side.


----------



## MrData (Sep 4, 2011)

There's a cube in the Doctor Who episode from yesterday.


----------



## chrissyD (Sep 4, 2011)

MrData said:


> There's a cube in the Doctor Who episode from yesterday.


 
And that is why doctor who is ossim


----------



## nickcolley (Sep 4, 2011)

He throws the cube after


----------



## chrissyD (Sep 15, 2011)

always see a cube on the table on mythbusters

<3 mythbusters


----------



## MiPiCubed (Sep 15, 2011)

http://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...115971806_9980651805_8187438_1026038026_n.jpg
This isn't exactly media, but the DJ Deadmau5 has a cube shaped stage, and he put a cube up on it. Looks good!


----------



## Drake (Sep 17, 2011)

Hmm just remarqued that, on the music video of the song from Marianas Trench-Havan't Had Enough, their a giant humman,rubik's cube, in the video at 3:16 second.


----------



## moogra (Sep 20, 2011)

There's a cube in one of the scenes in the new movie Drive.


----------



## CubeLTD (Sep 30, 2011)

Just saw this on frontpage of yahoo 

http://games.yahoo.com/blogs/plugged-in/5-tips-solving-rubik-cube-235839219.html


----------



## chris410 (Sep 30, 2011)

CubeLTD said:


> Just saw this on frontpage of yahoo
> 
> http://games.yahoo.com/blogs/plugged-in/5-tips-solving-rubik-cube-235839219.html


 
Just saw that this morning and was about to post it up. Also, in the new Tron movie there's a cube in the back of action figures when they zoom in.


----------



## Cubenovice (Sep 30, 2011)

That stuff on the Yahoo page is terrible...
And most of the comments...

Just
un
be
lievable


----------



## LuckyShadows (Sep 30, 2011)

CubeLTD said:


> Just saw this on frontpage of yahoo
> 
> http://games.yahoo.com/blogs/plugged-in/5-tips-solving-rubik-cube-235839219.html


 
Oh my god... "We suggest stopping there, rescrambling the cube, and starting over."
Effing really?
And then there are the sticker comments...


----------



## Stefan (Sep 30, 2011)

LuckyShadows said:


> Oh my god... "We suggest stopping there, rescrambling the cube, and starting over."
> Effing really?


 
What's the problem with that?


----------



## LuckyShadows (Sep 30, 2011)

Stefan said:


> What's the problem with that?


 
I suppose it can give you a feel for the cube's movements if you start over, but it's almost telling them to give up solving the cube. Not very good advice


----------



## Stefan (Sep 30, 2011)

LuckyShadows said:


> it's almost telling them to give up solving the cube



Did you just read that one sentence, not the few around it? Those that explain it and talk about then finishing the cube?


----------



## LuckyShadows (Sep 30, 2011)

Stefan said:


> Did you just read that one sentence, not the one before and not the one after? Those that explain it and talk about then finishing the cube?


 
I did.


----------



## SpeedSolve (Sep 30, 2011)

CubeLTD said:


> Just saw this on frontpage of yahoo
> 
> http://games.yahoo.com/blogs/plugged-in/5-tips-solving-rubik-cube-235839219.html


 
They said cublet, lol.


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 30, 2011)

CubeLTD said:


> Just saw this on frontpage of yahoo
> 
> http://games.yahoo.com/blogs/plugged-in/5-tips-solving-rubik-cube-235839219.html



Stuff I lol'd at:


pros can solve it well under a minute.
six faces, each with nine cubes
think of it as 26 cublets
edge cubes have two sides and can be found in the middle of a face
move out the cublets that don't fit, and move in the ones that do
after solving the top face, the standard next step is to tackle the bottom, opposite face
top and bottom faces down
some pretty complex move sequences


----------



## chrissyD (Sep 30, 2011)

"edge cubes have two sides and can be found in the middle of a face"

:fp


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 30, 2011)

That article is so useless.


----------



## Drake (Sep 30, 2011)

SpeedSolve said:


> They said cublet, lol.



http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=cublet


Hmm lol.


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 30, 2011)

http://m.ottawasun.com/2011/09/30/turning-a-profit-with-a-rubiks-cube?noimage

(Not me)

A bit of exaggeration, but not bad.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 1, 2011)

antoineccantin said:


> http://m.ottawasun.com/2011/09/30/turning-a-profit-with-a-rubiks-cube?noimage
> 
> (Not me)
> 
> A bit of exaggeration, but not bad.


 
A bit? That article exaggerated so much it was disgusting. "First place at Canadian Open"? In master magic. :fp They made it seem like Louis was delegating WC 2011, even though he's only attending. And they say "earn up to 24k euros at WC 2011" as if he's going to actually get some of that money.

Sorry if this is harsh, but I'm really angry after seeing that horrible Yahoo article.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Oct 1, 2011)

http://www.king5.com/news/local/Gia...Pacific-Science-Center-exhibit-130875678.html

you can choose the difficulty????


----------



## moogra (Oct 6, 2011)

Yuxuibbs said:


> http://www.king5.com/news/local/Gia...Pacific-Science-Center-exhibit-130875678.html
> 
> you can choose the difficulty????


 
I suppose that means you can pick how many steps it's scrambled in, but who knows? Maybe they let you start with cross in a given color in some of the cases?

Also to be honest, the yahoo page discussed in the last page isn't that funny.


----------



## ianography (Oct 7, 2011)

Yuxuibbs said:


> http://www.king5.com/news/local/Gia...Pacific-Science-Center-exhibit-130875678.html
> 
> you can choose the difficulty????


 
I'm actually going to go and try that out sometime soon. Very excited. I will report back whenever I've done it.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Oct 7, 2011)

This is a nice 3x3x3 mod/art puzzle
It can't be solved, but it looks nice






http://flappyb.deviantart.com/art/Mondriaan-s-Cube-262130634

The artist is a friend of mine. So I'm building a physical version for him (simply a restickered custom bandaged cube)


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 12, 2011)

6:37


----------



## aaronb (Oct 15, 2011)

I was watching the weekly Smosh video, when BAM. It is in the first 10 seconds or so.


----------



## Cubetastic (Oct 15, 2011)

He crushes a rubiks cube at about 17 seconds, grrrrrr


----------



## timeless (Oct 15, 2011)

http://www.wfsb.com/story/15601239/...d-for-the-world-rubiks-cube-championship-2011


----------



## Stefan (Oct 15, 2011)

timeless said:


> http://www.wfsb.com/story/15601239/...d-for-the-world-rubiks-cube-championship-2011


 
_"The World Rubik's Cube Championship is comprised of 19 official events, including *the following speedsolving events*: 2x2 Rubik's Cube, 4x4 Rubik's Cube, 5x5 Rubik's Cube, one-handed 3x3 Rubik's Cube, 3x3 Rubik's Cube (fewest moves), 3x3 Rubik's Cube with feet, Pyraminx, Square-1, Megaminx, Rubik's Clock, Rubik's Magic, Master Magic, 3x3 Rubik's Cube blindfolded, 4x4 Rubik's Cube blindfolded, 5x5 Rubik's Cube blindfolded, and *Lucky Draw*."_


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 15, 2011)

Stefan said:


> _"The World Rubik's Cube Championship is comprised of 19 official events, including *the following speedsolving events*: 2x2 Rubik's Cube, 4x4 Rubik's Cube, 5x5 Rubik's Cube, one-handed 3x3 Rubik's Cube, 3x3 Rubik's Cube (fewest moves), 3x3 Rubik's Cube with feet, Pyraminx, Square-1, Megaminx, Rubik's Clock, Rubik's Magic, Master Magic, 3x3 Rubik's Cube blindfolded, 4x4 Rubik's Cube blindfolded, 5x5 Rubik's Cube blindfolded, and *Lucky Draw*."_



I like how they missed 3x3 speed.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Oct 16, 2011)

Stefan said:


> _"The World Rubik's Cube Championship is comprised of 19 official events, including *the following speedsolving events*: 2x2 Rubik's Cube, 4x4 Rubik's Cube, 5x5 Rubik's Cube, one-handed 3x3 Rubik's Cube, 3x3 Rubik's Cube (fewest moves), 3x3 Rubik's Cube with feet, Pyraminx, Square-1, Megaminx, Rubik's Clock, Rubik's Magic, Master Magic, 3x3 Rubik's Cube blindfolded, 4x4 Rubik's Cube blindfolded, 5x5 Rubik's Cube blindfolded, and *Lucky Draw*."_


 
What's "Lucky Draw"???? They forgot big cubes (6x6,7x7) and multi blind. 


_"The fiendishly difficult, but entrancing Rubik's Cube (350 million have been sold since its launch in 1980) may have 43,252,003,274,489,856,000 – that's 43 quintillion - possible combinations on its six coloured faces – but it has only ONE solution. Once it has been 'scrambled' you solve The Cube by *twisting its fifty-four squares* around the ingenious central axis - until all six faces consist of solid blocks of color."_
To me it sounds like you twist stickers for some reason.


----------



## ariasamie (Oct 17, 2011)

http://9gag.com/gag/361387


----------



## timeless (Oct 20, 2011)

http://www.diffen.com/


----------



## SpeedSolve (Oct 20, 2011)

ariasamie said:


> http://9gag.com/gag/361387


 
I'm so doing that.


----------



## CubeLTD (Oct 22, 2011)

http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/nova/nature/how-smart-dogs.html

45 seconds into vid, and it wouldn't hurt to watch the whole thing. Pretty cool stuff..


----------



## SpeedSolve (Oct 23, 2011)

Well, yesterday on the news here in Colorado Springs, they were talking about the "first ever Rubik's competition hosted by Cool Science Festival to ever have a solo comp" competition that Jackson and I went to. Not really candid, but still the media.


----------



## RNewms27 (Oct 26, 2011)

*Uploaded by Collinbxy*z




ESPN


----------



## collinbxyz (Oct 26, 2011)

RNewms27 said:


> ESPN


 
Yaay, my vid.


----------



## RNewms27 (Oct 26, 2011)

Yes I will credit that right now.


----------



## timeless (Oct 27, 2011)

http://www.geeksaresexy.net/2011/10/26/juggling-two-rubik’s-cubes-while-solving-a-third-video/


----------



## Mortred24 (Oct 27, 2011)

Cant believed the latest time for solving the rubik's cube for only 5.66 seconds! Grrrrrrrrrrrr...


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Oct 27, 2011)

http://www.geekosystem.com/rubix-cube-drawers/
Takes peeling stickers to a whole new level. It looks cool though.



Mortred24 said:


> Cant believed the latest time for solving the rubik's cube for only 5.66 seconds! Grrrrrrrrrrrr...


 
Don't post irrelevant stuff. Almost everyone on speed solving knows this and should go on the thread about world records.


----------



## nathan3089 (Oct 27, 2011)

I was watch the movie mr poppers penguins and in the kids room there are a couple rubiks cubes including a void cube and a megaminx


----------



## collinbxyz (Oct 31, 2011)

I cant give link since this is from my phone, but I saw a halloween costume thing on yahoo, and one was a rubiks cube.


----------



## SpeedSolve (Oct 31, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> I cant give link since this is from my phone, but I saw a halloween costume thing on yahoo, and one was a rubiks cube.


 
I wanted to be one.. But I've been outta school for more than a month..  Dang appendicitis. <_< Plus it would only be a cardboard box that I would paint as a cube.


----------



## n00bcub3r (Nov 2, 2011)




----------



## Stefan (Nov 2, 2011)

Where's cubing in that?


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Nov 2, 2011)

http://www.kyforward.com/our-school...who-can-solve-puzzle-in-less-than-13-seconds/

"How does he do it? With the right combination of *math aptitude*, spatial skills and finger dexterity."




Stefan said:


> Where's cubing in that?


 
"Megaminx" I guess.... I'm also wondering how it's related to cubing because the only thing connecting it is the name.


----------



## Stefan (Nov 2, 2011)

Yuxuibbs said:


> "Megaminx" I guess.... I'm also wondering how it's related to cubing because the only thing connecting it is the name.


 
That title contains Mega*mix*, not Mega*minx*.


----------



## timeless (Nov 3, 2011)

Yuxuibbs said:


> http://www.kyforward.com/our-school...who-can-solve-puzzle-in-less-than-13-seconds/
> 
> "How does he do it? With the right combination of *math aptitude*, spatial skills and finger dexterity."
> 
> ...





https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...6574164296_516579295_8333013_1041074311_n.jpg


----------



## d4m4s74 (Nov 3, 2011)

While watching Mythbusters I noticed something unexpected in the blueprint of a sewer. image included


----------



## That70sShowDude (Nov 3, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> I cant give link since this is from my phone, but I saw a halloween costume thing on yahoo, and one was a rubiks cube.





Spoiler










(me)


----------



## timeless (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## buelercuber (Nov 9, 2011)

On my bus a few days back, saw an advertisment. 






it's sideways btw, and i'm too lazy to turn it.


----------



## onlyleftname (Nov 12, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V97th9ixh7o
First like 20 seconds
Good show, you should watch it, I love it!


----------



## Achifaifa (Nov 20, 2011)

Some friends went out yesterday night and they found this. Not even a rubik's cube, but they tried:

http://yfrog.com/nxox2khj

I've tried to find the full poster, but for some reason when I search that slogan google just give me naked girls :/.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Nov 20, 2011)

Yesterday on SBS6 (A dutch channel) in the TV show Wedden Dat Ik Het Kan (the dutch version of Wanna Bet and Wetten Das) Joris Mühlsteff and I raced OH
I am ashamed for my incredibly low speed, but if I don't post it I bet someone else will.





Goodbye dignity


----------



## collinbxyz (Nov 20, 2011)

onlyleftname said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V97th9ixh7o
> First like 20 seconds
> Good show, you should watch it, I love it!


 
Yaay! I love Good Eats 
I watched it a lot when I was homeschooled last year. A little off topic, but I'm trying to convince my mom to homeschool me again after the holiday break...


----------



## jaywong88 (Nov 20, 2011)

Realy cool when you finish OH in front of a lot of people...coll


----------



## Cheese11 (Nov 22, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> Yaay! I love Good Eats
> I watched it a lot when I was homeschooled last year. A little off topic, but I'm trying to convince my mom to homeschool me again after the holiday break...


 
Why homeschool? I was going to be homeschooled but I liked having my friends around.
(It's also eaiser to get help)


----------



## spyr0th3dr4g0n (Dec 3, 2011)

Not sure if this counts as media

http://lifehacker.com/5864004/the-done-manifesto-lays-out-13-ground-rules-for-getting-to-done


----------



## zmikecuber (Dec 3, 2011)

Cheese11 said:


> Why homeschool? I was going to be homeschooled but I liked having my friends around.
> (It's also eaiser to get help)


 
lol saying homeschoolers dont have friends around is redic. maybe you dont see your friends every day, but its not like your socially stranded on an island. hahaha.  theres such things as homeschool groups. *cough cough*



collinbxyz said:


> Yaay! I love Good Eats
> I watched it a lot when I was homeschooled last year. A little off topic, but I'm trying to convince my mom to homeschool me again after the holiday break...


 
good luck, bro, hope you convince her.


----------



## TheZenith27 (Dec 6, 2011)

In the Big Bang Theory, Sheldon has several Rubik's cubes in his apartment.


----------



## AgentKuo (Dec 7, 2011)

Dunno if this really counts, but the poster for Cabin in the Woods, coming out in 2012 has a Rubik's cube-house:


----------



## timeless (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## JyH (Dec 12, 2011)

Backstory: I was on another forum, and I saw this video on the side. I was in a Skype call, and commented that the person in the thumbnail looked like Tim Reynolds (the thumbnail was very small). I never bothered to click on it because I never thought it would actually be him. I was on the forum again, and decided to actually click it, and lo and behold, it actually was him.


----------



## tx789 (Dec 12, 2011)

JyH said:


> Backstory: I was on another forum, and I saw this video on the side. I was in a Skype call, and commented that the person in the thumbnail looked like Tim Reynolds (the thumbnail was very small). I never bothered to click on it because I never thought it would actually be him. I was on the forum again, and decided to actually click it, and lo and behold, it actually was him.


 

People who specilise on steps? 
I happened to first learn on that site


----------



## Akash Rupela (Dec 12, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QPuRKzia-_g
the beginning of the video features the cube


----------



## teller (Dec 15, 2011)

Article about Chinese cubes in the Wall Street Journal today:

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052970204319004577088513615125328.html

Excerpt:


> In Budapest, meanwhile, the reclusive Mr. Rubik, 67 years old, is working on a new solution to the marketing problem—his own version of the speed cubes to compete with the Chinese.


----------



## Godmil (Dec 15, 2011)

facinating article. The writer tried really hard, but couldn't avoid mistakes in just about every point. Still would be interesting to see what Rubik's could do. If they made their standard cubes better maybe it would increase the popularity of cubing.


----------



## hcfong (Dec 15, 2011)

That article about Chinese cubes surprises me. As a relative newbie, I always thought that those cubes were perfectly legal. Especially as Seventowns sponsors and sometimes even helps organising speedcubing competitions were almost everybody is using Chinese cubes. David Hedley-Jones is even a WCA delegate.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 15, 2011)

hcfong said:


> That article about Chinese cubes surprises me. As a relative newbie, I always thought that those cubes were perfectly legal. Especially as Seventowns sponsors and sometimes even helps organising speedcubing competitions were almost everybody is using Chinese cubes. David Hedley-Jones is even a WCA delegate.


 
I believe they are perfectly legal. Seven Towns chooses to disagree. As it turns out, it doesn't really matter what I believe or what Seven Towns believes; what matters is what is decided in courts on a case-by-case basis. Can Seven Towns really use copyright and trademark for what they try to use them for to protect the cube? It depends on what courts decide.

I don't know of any legal battles Seven Towns has ever lost on the issue. But then again, it seems to me that they've picked their battles rather carefully; I have a feeling there are plenty of cases they could have tried to bring that they would lose. I can't imagine Seven Towns ever sweeping through a WCA World Championship and seizing the Chinese cubes there; it would generate terrible publicity and probably wind up being a loss in court for them. Seven Towns has to walk a line between maintaining some control over their product and yet maintaining good publicity. Based on their success at still selling many Rubik's Cubes in stores these days, I'd say they're actually doing a pretty successful job of it. By letting the Chinese companies produce cubes that we can use for our special purpose (speedcubing), but taking steps to prevent them being sold in brick and mortar stores, they get good publicity from us, but still get the bulk of the casual sales in places like Wal-Mart and Toys-R-Us.


----------



## Robocopter87 (Dec 15, 2011)

I don't see why it wouldn't be legal. 

If Rubik invented the Car, does that make anybody who makes a car that doesn't have his name on it illegally making cars?

Or in the the Social Network, Mark says "A guy who builds a cool chair doesn't owe money to anybody who ever made a chair."

Rubiks invented a toy, they made a better version of it. 

Rubik still got all the publicity for the cube and its the best sold toy in the world. If I was them, I would not be complaining that a group of people actually interested in the speed aspect were buying better versions of the cube in order to actually be able to solve the cube with speed.


However, this thread isn't really the place to discuss this, so I'll drop it.

And for the record, that first kid in the video with Tim Reynolds made me face palm, "You do the uhh... algorithms... and it does the pattern... and uhh... it solves it."


----------



## collinbxyz (Dec 15, 2011)

teller said:


> Article about Chinese cubes in the Wall Street Journal today:
> 
> http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052970204319004577088513615125328.html
> 
> Excerpt:


 
Great article.
Small mistake:


> There are deviant competitions, including five-by-five and *eight-by-eight* cubes.


----------



## keyan (Dec 16, 2011)

*VillasLife magazine - Can your kid solve the Rubik's cube?*

December 2011 issue cover story interview with Danyang Chen. Also with Dan Dzoan, Chris Hardwick and Feliks Zemdegs. 
villaslife.cn
Too bad the translation isn't particularly good.


----------



## timeless (Dec 16, 2011)

http://villaslife.cn/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&sectionid=4&catid=16&id=78&Itemid=39


----------



## aronpm (Dec 16, 2011)

I like this part:


> Danjon Chen is a member of science and squirrels


----------



## buelercuber (Dec 24, 2011)

[video]http://youtu.be/6zX3JOKrdSM?t=44s[/video]

P.S. "the corner of that pyraminx??? you're a cuber??" is me


----------



## samcuber (Jan 4, 2012)

Idk if this has been said but, on the show "The Big Bang Theory" you can see some Rubik's cubes littered around Sheldon Cooper's apartment and he sometimes even wears a cube shirt


----------



## GlowingSausage (Jan 4, 2012)

samcuber said:


> Idk if this has been said but, on the show "The Big Bang Theory" you can see some Rubik's cubes littered around Sheldon Cooper's apartment and he sometimes even wears a cube shirt


 
lol i'v only seen like 10 seconds of that and the first thing i noticed was that cube.
btw. i was cubing while watching tv


----------



## TIK (Jan 5, 2012)

Anybody remember WALL-E?
Wonder how fast he would have solved it...


----------



## chardison1980 (Jan 5, 2012)

i was watching an older movie, and im sure you all remember armageddon there was i rubik's cube in the interviews.


----------



## Hyrtsi (Jan 5, 2012)

I didn't bother to read all the 75 pages if this was already said... but in an episode of Criminal Minds dr. Spencer Reid was inspecting and looking like he's solving a 3x3x3. It was awkward looking.


----------



## rubiksarlen (Jan 5, 2012)

keyan said:


> December 2011 issue cover story interview with Danyang Chen. Also with Dan Dzoan, Chris Hardwick and Feliks Zemdegs.
> villaslife.cn
> Too bad the translation isn't particularly good.



feliks didn't say "turn, turn and turn!" at the end (of his profile thingy). instead, he said (like anyone would have predicted), "lots of practice". the translation is pretty bad and lol.


----------



## samehsameh (Jan 5, 2012)

Jimmy Carr was messing around with one on the chanel 4 mashup whilst 8 out of 10 cats did countdown on UK tv on the 2nd


----------



## Owen (Jan 8, 2012)

Just heard the end of a thing about cubing on NPR. I don't know if it's new or not.

Mod-edit:
http://www.npr.org/2012/01/08/144849028/familiar-rubiks-cube-challenge-gets-a-new-edge


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Jan 8, 2012)

Owen said:


> Just heard the end of a thing about cubing on NPR. I don't know if it's new or not.
> 
> Mod-edit:
> http://www.npr.org/2012/01/08/144849028/familiar-rubiks-cube-challenge-gets-a-new-edge


 
beat me by 3 hours. maybe I shouldn't wake up at 2pm =\


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 11, 2012)

My sister is watching a movie on Disney Channel and there was a 4x4 cube on it. A pig solved it.


----------



## jskyler91 (Jan 11, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> My sister is watching a movie on Disney Channel and there was a 4x4 cube on it. A pig solved it.


 
Lol, what movie is that?


----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 11, 2012)

jskyler91 said:


> Lol, what movie is that?


 College roadtrip with Raven from that's so raven. It was a 5x5 btw.


----------



## onlyleftname (Jan 16, 2012)

Movie Bridesmaids:


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 16, 2012)

http://www.werkenbijns.nl/wbns/aan-het-werk-bij-ns/submenu/_professionals#ict


----------



## SittingDeath (Jan 25, 2012)

*Games with Rubik's cubes*

I just searched and didnt find anything about this.

I dont know if there are alot of gamers on here but anyway ^^

I just thought for fun that if you can find rubik's cubes in games. I mean like in a picture or something.
Like i found one in a Hidden object game not to long ago:






sorry about the markings. Its from a walkthrough of the game 

I got the game free from Big Fish Games couse they celebrated 100000 likes on facebook


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Jan 25, 2012)

Cubes have been very frequent in Swedish radio lately, for some reason. Before christmas, there's an annual marathon show for one week, broadcasted 24/7 in both TV and Radio with the aim of collecting money for charity. This year, one of the hosts tried to solve a cube all week  At the end, he dit it with an instructions sheet. I think he got it from a comedian that was guest during the show. Said comedian also remembers 1059 decimals of pi. Unfortunately, I did not find any clips with except for him saying pi-decimals, but I stumbled upon this from November 2011. Also from Swedish radio, interviewing two participants of the annual national school contest in cubing.
_Edit:_
I also found a TV-interview with Simon Westlund, before that very same contest. It's kinda funny, the reporter tries to distract him in various ways to see how fast he can solve it then  I don't know if you can watch it from other countries, but if you reeeeally want to see it, I could upload it elsewhere (and propably get sued by Swedish television  ) Here's the link anyway http://svtplay.se/v/2607918/han_ar_storfavorit_infor_skol-sm_i_rubiks_kub


----------



## Andreaillest (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm watching Drive right now and there is a cube on the kitchen table.


----------



## Achifaifa (Jan 28, 2012)

I noticed a 2x2 cube in Anchorman: The legend of Ron Burgundy:


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 30, 2012)

In the movie "Taken" (2009), I'm pretty sure I just saw ORANGINA.

"Here, drink this. It'll take the edge off the shock."



Spoiler



The protagonist rescues a young pop star from an attacker, and as they get away safely in a car he hands her the


Spoiler



*ORANG**INA*


.


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 3, 2012)

http://www.werkenbijns.nl/wbns/aan-het-werk-bij-ns/submenu/_professionals#ict


----------



## Jostle (Feb 3, 2012)

BrainOfSweden said:


> Cubes have been very frequent in Swedish radio lately, for some reason. Before christmas, there's an annual marathon show for one week, broadcasted 24/7 in both TV and Radio with the aim of collecting money for charity. This year, one of the hosts tried to solve a cube all week  At the end, he dit it with an instructions sheet. I think he got it from a comedian that was guest during the show. Said comedian also remembers 1059 decimals of pi. Unfortunately, I did not find any clips with except for him saying pi-decimals, but I stumbled upon this from November 2011. *Also from Swedish radio, interviewing two participants of the annual national school contest in cubing.*
> _Edit:_
> I also found a TV-interview with Simon Westlund, before that very same contest. It's kinda funny, the reporter tries to distract him in various ways to see how fast he can solve it then  I don't know if you can watch it from other countries, but if you reeeeally want to see it, I could upload it elsewhere (and propably get sued by Swedish television  ) Here's the link anyway http://svtplay.se/v/2607918/han_ar_storfavorit_infor_skol-sm_i_rubiks_kub


 
I believe I was one of those


----------



## KJ (Feb 3, 2012)

DavidWoner said:


> "some even get times under 45 seconds."
> *scoffs* *walks away from tv* *considers calling station to complain* *decides to go cube some more instead*


 
My violin teacher said "Isn't the world record, like, 5 minutes?


----------



## joshs2000ss (Feb 3, 2012)

*Dream Big picture*

Did a search and didn't find it so I thought I'd post it. Pretty cool.

http://www.likecool.com/Dream_Big--Projects--Gear.html


----------



## mitch1234 (Feb 5, 2012)

My Dad saw this while watching TV.
http://www.thinkgreen.com/problem-solved


----------



## Dillonzer (Feb 6, 2012)

Just saw someone bring in an original Rubik's Cube in the package from the 80s into the T.V show Pawn Stars. I'll try to find a link.


----------



## RNewms27 (Feb 6, 2012)

Dillonzer said:


> Just saw someone bring in an original Rubik's Cube in the package from the 80s into the T.V show Pawn Stars. I'll try to find a link.


 
Lol the lady wanted $200 and he offered her $5!


----------



## ressMox (Feb 6, 2012)

Dillonzer said:


> Just saw someone bring in an original Rubik's Cube in the package from the 80s into the T.V show Pawn Stars. I'll try to find a link.


 


Here you go: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=KVi0wYCcMEM#t=389s

I never watch Pawn Stars but the guy kinda seems like a ******.


----------



## Riley (Feb 7, 2012)

Smosh posted this on facebook, with the Rubik's cube one in the picture/description: http://www.smosh.com/smosh-pit/articles/most-popular-websites-1980s
http://www.facebook.com/smosh


----------



## timeless (Feb 7, 2012)

saw 2 rubik's cube plushies hanging on the car mirror today
didnt take a pic tho


----------



## TheAwesomeAlex (Feb 7, 2012)

ressMox said:


> Here you go: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=KVi0wYCcMEM#t=389s
> 
> I never watch Pawn Stars but the guy kinda seems like a ******.


 
i saw the episode 2


----------



## Achifaifa (Feb 7, 2012)

ressMox said:


> Here you go: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=KVi0wYCcMEM#t=389s
> 
> I never watch Pawn Stars but the guy kinda seems like a ******.


 
:fp

oh, wow.


----------



## Moops (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm watching a documentary on Tetris and Rubik's cube gets a mention.

http://youtu.be/Fn9dO_iL7lo?t=10m40s

It's only only ~15 seconds though


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Feb 8, 2012)

ressMox said:


> Here you go: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=KVi0wYCcMEM#t=389s
> 
> I never watch Pawn Stars but the guy kinda seems like a ******.


 
Wow. I'd pay more than 5$ for that.


----------



## rock1313 (Feb 8, 2012)

ressMox said:


> Here you go: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=KVi0wYCcMEM#t=389s
> 
> I never watch Pawn Stars but the guy kinda seems like a ******.



lol over 3 billion combinations.


----------



## mitch1234 (Feb 11, 2012)

I was watching some Minecraft videos and well the guest's head is a cube with the proper color scheme.


----------



## timeless (Feb 11, 2012)

http://www.bellinghamherald.com/2012/02/04/2380345/rubiks-cubers-compete-in-lynden.html


----------



## byliu88 (Feb 11, 2012)

*Check out the LARGEST RUBIK'S made from vandals*

I saw this link awhile back but just thought of it after getting into cubing. Its pretty funny how they set everything up.

http://www.alltooflat.com/pranks/cube/


----------



## timeless (Feb 12, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qwud...GXQYbcTJ33Z1oMMA2rSmH_2w2hXzkK9W Q0eMybB6Oh0
justin bieber LOL]


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 12, 2012)

^ oldnews

Rowe just posted a video of him solving on a TV show called The Chew


----------



## cubizh (Feb 12, 2012)

*A Voz de Portugal (Portugal Singing Talent Show)*

Video in portuguese.
Cube and some casual cubing talk is present from 1m22s to ~3 mins into the video. 
She basically shows cubing as her hobby, then she performs a song.
This was played on national TV, prime time, a couple months ago.


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Feb 13, 2012)

This might have been posted before, but I stumpled upon it for the first time right now, and I thought it was really weird. Did any of you watch this as kids?


----------



## Riley (Feb 14, 2012)

New York Times, interview with faz: http://www.nytimes.com/2012/02/12/magazine/rubiks-cube.html?_r=1&scp=1&sq=feliks&st=cse

Credits to Arkwell for posting about it here: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...gnition-the-last-frontier&p=712601#post712601


----------



## TheMachanga (Feb 15, 2012)

Made the front page of reddit


----------



## angham (Feb 17, 2012)

http://insidetv.ew.com/2012/02/16/ricky-gervais-family-guy-dolphin/
A promo for the new episode of family guy. Pyraminx by Seth MacFarlane at 0:55


----------



## Photon (Feb 18, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4vbN5a2oG0A&feature=g-all-u&context=G2d7c460FAAAAAAAAAAA

Alex Day is a prominent vlogger in the UK... I wouldn't have bothered if it had been just a 3x3 because everyone has those. but there's a 4x4 too. cubes at 4:45...


----------



## Jakube (Feb 18, 2012)

Yesterday I saw the unaired pilot of Big Bang Theorie. 
In the first seconds Leonard solves a Rubik’s Cube.


----------



## Photon (Feb 19, 2012)

The unaired pilot episode? wow, where?


----------



## Titan (Feb 20, 2012)

I got in my school's newspaper for just being able to solve one, not even fast lol. I doubt that counts as "true" media though.


----------



## timeless (Feb 22, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ONzipTbx34&feature=player_embedded


----------



## cubecraze1 (Feb 22, 2012)

timeless said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ONzipTbx34&feature=player_embedded


 
Homer wins for FMC and speed


----------



## GlowingSausage (Feb 22, 2012)

timeless said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ONzipTbx34&feature=player_embedded


 
That, and the episode, where a hurricane passes by springfield and they're in the basement, find a cube and try to solve it. A pretty old episode, I guess. I don't have a link, because I saw it in tv yesterday, in Germany...


----------



## Godmil (Feb 22, 2012)

On Double Fine's Kickstarter video (the top one, not update#1) Tim Shaffer has a V5 on his desk, and then sits down on a couch with a cube styled pillow.
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/66710809/double-fine-adventure


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Feb 22, 2012)

Photon said:


> The unaired pilot episode? wow, where?


There are lots of version floating around, some almost identic to the aired pilot. I managed to find a clip on YouTube with the first minutes of the unaired cube episode:




I don't get what's so funny though, is it that the cube is almost completely solve and his solving looks really bad?

OnT:
I visited my girlfriend in Pori, Finland this weekend, and we went to the local art museum. They hosted an exhibit called "Street Art". In the exhibit there was several art pieces by french artist Invader, most famous for his Space Invader mosaics. Top left picture here. But he also makes "paintings" made of Rubiks Cubes, dubbed Rubik's Cubism. In this exhibit, two Rubik's art pieces, portraying Al Capone and Freddy Kreuger (below) were present. It was awesome to see something like that irl, in a regular museum.


----------



## ressMox (Feb 23, 2012)

There was a cube lying on a desk in one of the scenes from The Ides of March, but I couldn't find the screencap. So instead, pictures of Ryan Gosling on set trying to solve one: http://www.annarbornocturne.com/Clo...PDqK/1/1222215504_VLHDV#!i=1212277405&k=tr2wb

Edit: Found it


----------



## ThomasJE (Feb 25, 2012)

There was a small feature about the Rubik's Cube in 'The Toys that Made Christmas' ages ago. I'll try and find a video.

EDIT:




Skip to 09:26 for the Rubik's Cube section.


----------



## insane569 (Feb 26, 2012)

Was watching the IT crowd and at around 4 minutes saw a cube on the desk.
http://www.putlocker.com/file/9FED1C6533436875#
EDIT: Its in another episode.
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=7317675698453318635&hl=en#


----------



## ressMox (Feb 26, 2012)

insane569 said:


> Was watching the IT crowd and at around 4 minutes saw a cube on the desk.
> http://www.putlocker.com/file/9FED1C6533436875#
> EDIT: Its in another episode.
> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=7317675698453318635&hl=en#


 
I'm pretty sure there's some sort of cube in about half the episodes of the IT Crowd. There's a small drawing of one on the wall that appears in a bunch of episodes as well IIRC.


----------



## insane569 (Feb 26, 2012)

ressMox said:


> I'm pretty sure there's some sort of cube in about half the episodes of the IT Crowd. There's a small drawing of one on the wall that appears in a bunch of episodes as well IIRC.


 
Really? I just started watching the show after my PC repair and main. teacher showed my class a couple of clips.


----------



## ThomasJE (Feb 26, 2012)

There is a cube in the opening titles of 'The Story of Light Entertainment.


----------



## SittingDeath (Feb 28, 2012)

Im in the newspaper today  

its an article about the unemployment at ages 18-25 in Norrköping


----------



## cubizh (Mar 4, 2012)

*Twente open cubing op RTV Oost*


----------



## Eleredo (Mar 5, 2012)

There was a mini documentary on cubing in the Belgian television program 'Man bijt hond'. I am so proud that cubing finally gets the attention it deserves. More Belgians need to cube and I am so happy it finally got media coverage!


----------



## Geert (Mar 5, 2012)

Eleredo said:


> There was a mini documentary on cubing in the Belgian television program 'Man bijt hond'. I am so proud that cubing finally gets the attention it deserves. More Belgians need to cube and I am so happy it finally got media coverage!


Here is the video


----------



## Eleredo (Mar 5, 2012)

doyle4761 said:


> Here is the video


 
Awesome, thanks!!  I stumbled upon it while zapping and it was already half way, so I didn't see everything. Now I did.


----------



## timeless (Mar 6, 2012)

i wonder how much he got paid
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gUZj3tMAcR4&context=C30e7644ADOEgsToPDskIzTL08ZXmD3kNUMA9lToT7


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Mar 6, 2012)

There's a Rubik's Cube in Googles promotional video for "Google Play"


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Mar 7, 2012)

I dont't know if this counts but in the newest ctfxc charles gets a rubiks cube.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-QMVX1HoOAg&feature=g-all&context=G20a026cFAAAAAHgACAA Skip to nine minutes to see the rubiks cube part.


----------



## Riley (Mar 9, 2012)

In USA's tv show Psych, the most recent episode "Here Lassieee" there was a scrambled Rubik's cube at the end next to Shawn's name tag on his desk.


----------



## timeless (Mar 9, 2012)




----------



## LarsN (Mar 14, 2012)

These two guys just won the danish "who wants to be a millionaire?". In this interview one of the "quiz-nerds" wears a Rubik's Cube T-shirt:

http://go.tv2.dk/articledag/id-48883358:skulle-holde-tæt-om-millionen-i-et-halvt-år.html?crosspromo

There is no mention of the cube though and I don't think he is part of the danish speedcubing community.


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 15, 2012)

> lol at "Il y en a un qui s'appelle Antoine Cantin, il a fait ca en dix secondes!"










> lol at "...I can do one panel and he was doing it with his hand, that guy! Very Good Louis!"
> (I was the one doing OH, not Louis...)


----------



## maderito (Mar 18, 2012)

*Rubik's Cube at NCAA Championships - Aaron Craft of Ohio State*

Aaron Craft is the point guard for Ohio State. Instead of layups, he did his pre-game warm-ups on the cube. 

Of course, he and the Ohio State Buckeyes won over Gonzaga, 73-66


----------



## collinbxyz (Mar 18, 2012)

On Pawn Stars a lady tried to sell a Rubik's Cube for $200... They offered her five.

It also said something about how Feliks Zemdegs held the 6.65 3x3 WR. The episode is from 2011.


----------



## BlueDevil (Mar 18, 2012)

maderito said:


> Aaron Craft is the point guard for Ohio State. Instead of layups, he did his pre-game warm-ups on the cube.
> 
> Of course, he and the Ohio State Buckeyes won over Gonzaga, 73-66
> 
> [Aaron Craft Video]



Speaking of this, during one of the games, the commentators were talking about getting entangled in the defense (or something like that) and the one guy goes, yeah, "like the rubik's cube!". The other one agrees, and I was like, no... A cube is scrambled, not tangled up (that's what Magic's do...)


----------



## cubizh (Mar 21, 2012)

*[Brazil] Matéria no Balanço Geral - Cubo Mágico - Renan Cerpe*


----------



## MiPiCubed (Mar 23, 2012)

There's a Rubik's Cube on the new official Reddit post today. 
http://blog.reddit.com/2012/03/join-us-in-helping-one-of-our-own.html


----------



## timeless (Mar 23, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XpTHh-ZnIBQ&feature=g-all-c&context=G234fe03FAAAAAPAASAA


----------



## Owen (Mar 23, 2012)

Getting someone else to start and stop the timer, a la Famous Deaf Rubik's....


----------



## timeless (Apr 1, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PhHjhFda_hI&feature=g-u-u&context=G25a090cFUAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 1, 2012)

timeless said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PhHjhFda_hI&feature=g-u-u&context=G25a090cFUAAAAAAAAAA


 lol I was about to put it on this thread when I noticed you did.

Thats the 4th time I've been on TV for cubing


----------



## timeless (Apr 2, 2012)

http://www.iqiyi.com/zongyi/20120401/2b309931654e5a67.html
theres a 16 second solve in this video
but i cant find it since my mandarin is terrible


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Apr 3, 2012)

timeless said:


> http://www.iqiyi.com/zongyi/20120401/2b309931654e5a67.html
> theres a 16 second solve in this video
> but i cant find it since my mandarin is terrible


 
I'll find it.... *edits later*
EDIT: ugh I can't get through this these men are pathetic.... nothing on the first 30 mins if anyone else wants to try


----------



## cityzach (Apr 23, 2012)

i see a 4x4 and a touch cube!


----------



## Cheese11 (Apr 30, 2012)

In the song "Hands Reversed" by Tokyo Police Club, they mention a Rubik's Cube.


----------



## LarsN (Apr 30, 2012)

From the new promethues trailer. There is a cube looking thing at 0:27:

[youtubehd]1byZkbNB3Jw[/youtubehd]

Notice the guy holding the cube first. He's doing a nice Dan Knights flick with it


----------



## evogler (Apr 30, 2012)

http://www.thedailyshow.com/watch/wed-april-25-2012/space-innovators

Neil deGrasse Tyson on The Daily Show last night. He shows up with a cube around 5:53. What better way to punctuate a statement than by slamming a solved cube on the table?


----------



## HüngrigeHäschen (May 1, 2012)

Hey all! I am a long time lurker. I'm a full time actor, and am making a short film for festivals this year that will feature a rubik's cube being solved!  The character will be a novice, and I myself am nothing to brag about. *Best time 22, average around 45-60 ugh*
But I am hoping to cut myself down to a 20-25 average in time for the film!

The film is being funded by kickstarter.com We are almost to our 5,000 budget goal, but there are only 15 hours left!! It's going to be a nail biter, so if it catches your fancy and you want to see our beloved cube/cubes in film a little more, please donate what you can or just spread the word! Cubers unite! Thank you so much! http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1169145670/the-liar-a-short-film

You can also find my personal facebook here: http://www.facebook.com/aaron.fors

and the production pages here: http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Liar-Productions/266903650045498 and here: http://www.theliar.net/


----------



## Riley (May 9, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GAvS1ndtEKg&feature=context-gfa @1:28 and on there's a bunch of Rubik's cube thingies...


----------



## applemobile (May 9, 2012)

Seen this huge poster up for a while. Only after someone pointed out to me what it was did i notice..


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (May 12, 2012)

On Sweet Genius the inspiration on an episode was Rubik's cube. For those who haven't watched the show, it's essentially Iron Chef except focused on desserts and they have to follow an inspiration to base the dessert off of.


----------



## Riley (May 14, 2012)

0:31 (Maroon 5 - Payphone Music Video)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KRaWnd3LJfs&feature=b-mv


----------



## Stefan (May 17, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GPdta5Aod_c#t=3m12


----------



## Bilbo (May 17, 2012)

Stefan said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GPdta5Aod_c#t=3m12


 
full video here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cOt9UcYGOU
Cubes are at 2:08
UFK dubstep is pretty sweet.


----------



## CubeRoots (May 17, 2012)

Has anyone noticed the girl in the Mcdonalds Deli Wrap advert solving OH while eating? it's on all the time at the moment.


----------



## antoineccantin (May 18, 2012)

CubeRoots said:


> Has anyone noticed the girl in the Mcdonalds Deli Wrap advert solving OH while eating? it's on all the time at the moment.


 
Link to a vid of the ad?


----------



## ThomasJE (May 20, 2012)

CubeRoots said:


> Has anyone noticed the girl in the Mcdonalds Deli Wrap advert solving OH while eating? it's on all the time at the moment.



Yes, the colours look a little off to me.



antoineccantin said:


> Link to a vid of the ad?



I looked, but couldn't find one.


----------



## StachuK1992 (May 24, 2012)

http://lancasteronline.com/article/local/654590_A-life-shaped--in-part--by-Rubik-s-Cube.html


----------



## That70sShowDude (May 30, 2012)




----------



## Specs112 (May 30, 2012)

That70sShowDude said:


>


 
Fun fact: the comic originally said 5 minutes for the time, but cubers pointed out what an actually good time would be and he changed it. 

Maybe we should make him put it to under a minute now.


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 30, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KRaWnd3LJfs

Around 34-35


----------



## Cubenovice (May 30, 2012)

Specs112 said:


> Fun fact: the comic originally said 5 minutes for the time, but cubers pointed out what an actually good time would be and he changed it.
> 
> Maybe we should make him put it to under a minute now.



Looks like a very advanced cube:
7 colors for 6 sides
2 corners with white CCW of blue


----------



## storebought (Jun 4, 2012)

http://www.time.com/time/specials/packages/article/0,28804,2023019_2023018_2023037,00.html

Really? We made the top 10? I'm sure they could find nerdier hobbies.

I know the articles from 2010 but it wasn't posted yet


----------



## Stefan (Jun 7, 2012)

storebought said:


> I know the articles from 2010 but *it wasn't posted yet*



It was posted at least twice in this thread already.



keemy said:


> http://www.time.com/time/specials/packages/article/0,28804,2023019_2023018,00.html?iid=moreontime





security said:


> http://www.time.com/time/specials/packages/article/0,28804,2023019_2023018_2023037,00.html


----------



## Escher (Jun 10, 2012)

http://www.reddit.com/r/gaming/comments/uugeu/for_my_cake_day_id_like_to_present_you_my_rubiks/

Lol reddit, idk if this counts as the media...


----------



## shelley (Jun 10, 2012)

A friend introduced me to BBC's Sherlock, which is TV series based on Sherlock Holmes but set in modern London. Sherlock has a sudokube on his desk in the pilot.


----------



## SpeedSolve (Jun 10, 2012)

There's a cube in Prometheus. That movie sucks though, don't go see it. Also been seeing a lot of cubes on The Big Bang Theory, a new episode of iCarly, and some magazine had a small article on cubes.


----------



## timeless (Jun 13, 2012)

http://www.wenatcheeworld.com/news/2012/jun/12/puzzling-it-out/


----------



## Riley (Jun 14, 2012)

Video Game High School, Episode 6: http://www.rocketjump.com/?video=vghs-episode-6 @1:26


----------



## timeless (Jun 18, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mfkV3sdAcL8&feature=channel&list=UL


----------



## Reprobate (Jun 23, 2012)

Sorry if it's been mentioned already, but a secondary, but fairly important character in Daniel H. Wilson's new book _Amped_ is a speedcuber, and he's introduced in a chapter titled "Speedcube." Nick (the speedcuber kid) mentions he uses the Fridrich method, and later another character times him doing a 22-second solve.

Amazon Page


----------



## timeless (Jun 27, 2012)

@Anthony brooks in this commercial
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rCiZNN3sGNk&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Applejuice (Jun 30, 2012)

On this site, the image on the right
http://solutionfocusedchange.blogspot.nl/2012/03/taming-beast.html


----------



## timeless (Jun 30, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CbRIBfbwdr4&feature=youtu.be


----------



## EVH (Jul 3, 2012)

I just got back from the midnight premiere of the new Spiderman movie. A solved Rubik's cube can be seen on Peter Parker's desk, his Uncle Ben picks it up when he is talking to Peter about stuff. He only turned one face, (I think a D') and then left it.


----------



## Carson (Jul 4, 2012)

EVH said:


> I just got back from the midnight premiere of the new Spiderman movie. A solved Rubik's cube can be seen on Peter Parker's desk, his Uncle Ben picks it up when he is talking to Peter about stuff. He only turned one face, (I think a D') and then left it.



Was just going to post this... and saw that you beat me to it...


----------



## vcuber13 (Jul 12, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oRmqhenBc88#t=1m54s


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jul 29, 2012)

I was looking for something cube related for my car, then ran into this: http://www.maniacworld.com/Rubiks-Cube-with-Cars.html
Awesome.

Not a clue from when this is though. I notice it is not quite solved but heck.. just looking at it made me go dizzy *giggle*


----------



## Zarxrax (Aug 9, 2012)

A local company in my area has been running this commercial recently which focuses on the rubik's cube.
[video=youtube_share;OCfut4_Yfbs]http://youtu.be/OCfut4_Yfbs[/video]


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 13, 2012)

a Rubik's brand 3x3 in this video


----------



## timeless (Aug 14, 2012)

its turbo


----------



## briancurr97 (Aug 14, 2012)

Saw this article about Andrew Ricci's national record in the paper. http://www.thesunchronicle.com/news...cle_f84195b8-e581-11e1-b878-0019bb2963f4.html


----------



## CarlBrannen (Aug 14, 2012)

Timeless, that's why you shouldn't let non cubers scramble a loose cube.


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 14, 2012)

CarlBrannen said:


> Timeless, that's why you shouldn't let non cubers scramble a loose cube.



The numbers of times you say "no, you may not touch my cube, it's loose, you will explode it" and they turn round as if you just insulted their grandmother or something :/


----------



## timeless (Aug 19, 2012)

at the local amusement park


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 19, 2012)

timeless said:


> Spoiler: Image
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you get one and how are they

Please use spoiler tags when quoting a picture, a video, or a large amount of text.


----------



## ThomasJE (Aug 20, 2012)

timeless said:


> Spoiler: Image
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I saw one at a stall when I was on holiday. And it was one move away from solved. It really annoyed me.


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 21, 2012)

I found this minecraft video. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lTyYv-mFryw&feature=plcp
Now read the the top 2 comments that are right under the video description it directly implies that the uploader is a speedcuber.

Also this Asus Ultrabook commercial
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NjJOGoSzhRk

look at the Rubik's cube APP on this phone
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xbyoool5ZwY&feature=plcp

MMAPI on a Dan Brown video 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KJMwt3uMoTM&feature=g-u-u


----------



## Stingray970 (Sep 7, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QDdLNjFPHNo&feature=g-u-u


----------



## Chrisandstuff (Sep 18, 2012)

in the new show revolution when the girl opens up a lunchbox there's a rubik's brand cube within.


----------



## CubeRoots (Sep 24, 2012)

Marcel was on rudetube on C4 (UK) tonight! was awesome


----------



## timeless (Oct 1, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mtmha7cCRfM&feature=channel&list=UL 1:24:48


----------



## NevinsCPH (Oct 5, 2012)

Not sure have anyone come across this yet, Rubiks cube in Big Bang Theory, iirc Sheldon office table, Sheldon T-shirt, Tissue box. Sorry for no images, not sure how to insert them in the right way.


----------



## onlyleftname (Oct 6, 2012)

Front page of Reddit.


----------



## timeless (Oct 8, 2012)

http://profile.ak.fbcdn.net/hprofile-ak-ash4/370822_1081062405_1930428826_n.jpg


----------



## ianography (Oct 10, 2012)

http://edition.cnn.com/TECH/specials/make-create-innovate/index.html

Oh hey look I have something worthwhile to post


----------



## timeless (Oct 14, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uS5Y_FaG1zU&feature=player_detailpage#t=110s
livewire destroys a cube


----------



## SketchCuber (Oct 16, 2012)

NevinsCPH said:


> Not sure have anyone come across this yet, Rubiks cube in Big Bang Theory, iirc Sheldon office table, Sheldon T-shirt, Tissue box. Sorry for no images, not sure how to insert them in the right way.



I was going to say the same think. 

Also in one of my school books (I think Psychology) They had a picture of a Rubik's cube and a little paragraph talking about fads.


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 20, 2012)

WTF


----------



## Pokerizer (Oct 20, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> ~snip~



Wtf just happened there....????


----------



## PandaBeaarAmy (Oct 21, 2012)

the neighbors, in one of the episodes, one of the characters (the asian looking one) "solves" a cube (just looks like he's doing R U Ri Ui to me) and throws it into a pile of other rubik's brands, then picks another one up... don't know what episode though... also, i heard on a radio station, they mentioned a video of a guy doing one handed push ups and OH with the other hand...


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 21, 2012)

PandaBeaarAmy said:


> the neighbors, in one of the episodes, one of the characters (the asian looking one) "solves" a cube (just looks like he's doing R U Ri Ui to me) and throws it into a pile of other rubik's brands, then picks another one up... don't know what episode though... also, i heard on a radio station, they mentioned a video of a guy doing one handed push ups and OH with the other hand...



Video if possable.


----------



## applemobile (Oct 21, 2012)

Just seen an advert for Superhuman showdown on discovery. The showed someone blindfold solving, who it turns out to be Gabriel Dechichi. Interesting. 

Superhuman Rubik’s Processing – Gabriel Dechichi Barbar (Brazil)

Gabriel Barbar is only 18, but he can solve the Rubik’s cube in less than eight seconds and holds four continental records. He is the fastest Rubik’s cube solver in South America and can even do this blindfolded whilst using only one hand.


http://www.nripress.com/dashboard_readmore.php?da=59


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 30, 2012)

@ 00:23.22 Blind man trying to solve a Rubik's cube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ecQAZoYhpJ8


----------



## Mikel (Oct 31, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> @ 00:23.22 Blind man trying to solve a Rubik's cube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ecQAZoYhpJ8



Looks like a pretty successful team bld to me.


----------



## timeless (Nov 1, 2012)

http://www.cbc.ca/dragonsden/2012/10/episode-6-6.html
20:18 rubik's plush


----------



## timeless (Nov 11, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7-WawzRDGzA&feature=g-u-u




 5:40


----------



## WBCube (Nov 13, 2012)

Not sure if mentioned before, but this episode of the Simpsons features a Rubik's cube, with an 100% accurate color scheme.


----------



## KCuber (Nov 14, 2012)

My local newspaper (Berkshire Record) is interviewing me tomorrow for cubing. Ill link to the article here when it gets on the internet.

EDIThttps://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&pid=gmail&attid=0.0&thid=13b0700149187ff8&mt=application/pdf&url=https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/?ui%3D2%26ik%3Df05d788900%26view%3Datt%26th%3D13b0700149187ff8%26attid%3D0.0%26disp%3Dsafe%26zw&sig=AHIEtbR_OIonK6TCX615zzDZjdov7WUu1g


----------



## timeless (Nov 20, 2012)

0:53 intel rubik's cube


----------



## cubingawsumness (Nov 20, 2012)

KCuber said:


> My local newspaper (Berkshire Record) is interviewing me tomorrow for cubing. Ill link to the article here when it gets on the internet.
> 
> EDIThttps://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&pid=gmail&attid=0.0&thid=13b0700149187ff8&mt=application/pdf&url=https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/?ui%3D2%26ik%3Df05d788900%26view%3Datt%26th%3D13b0700149187ff8%26attid%3D0.0%26disp%3Dsafe%26zw&sig=AHIEtbR_OIonK6TCX615zzDZjdov7WUu1g



Can't see it?


----------



## KCuber (Nov 21, 2012)

cubingawsumness said:


> Can't see it?


hmm thats weird try this link
https://docs.google.com/file/d/16Q4xKT80b-L0hitxoEs3PHnmGsjcZE6x9vNQch0I4RJtXQb0Ucu-WGrCCQwR/edit

I was also interviewed on the radio yesterday, I'll see if i can find an audio file of it.


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 23, 2012)

In the Intro he's playing with the axis cube


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Dec 3, 2012)

this was a while ago (June), but i just found it online - it's about me and the New Albany Open 2012:
http://www.thisweeknews.com/content...sophomore-cant-get-enough-of-rubiks-cube.html


----------



## Mikel (Dec 3, 2012)

IMSLOW1097 said:


> this was a while ago (June), but i just found it online - it's about me and the New Albany Open 2012:
> http://www.thisweeknews.com/content...sophomore-cant-get-enough-of-rubiks-cube.html



From the article:


> Abramowitz said people competing in the blindfolded event have longer to study the cube before the timer starts.



lol


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 3, 2012)

^ That is a horrible misrepresentation.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Dec 14, 2012)

So I started watching The Amazing Spider-Man... and about 10-12 mins in, there's a Rubik's Cube on Peter Parker's desk! See if you can catch it.

Edit: Even better! A minute later, his Uncle Ben picks it up.


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 14, 2012)

sneaklyfox said:


> So I started watching The Amazing Spider-Man... and about 10-12 mins in, there's a Rubik's Cube on Peter Parker's desk! See if you can catch it.
> 
> Edit: Even better! A minute later, his Uncle Ben picks it up.



Saw it too, at first it looked like a 3x3x2 behind the stuff on Parker's desk.


----------



## Xishem (Dec 19, 2012)

3x3 and Super Square One in the beginning of the video.


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 6, 2013)

1:04


----------



## timeless (Jan 8, 2013)

Greg Shishman went to BJ Shea's Geek Nation to talk about the Cube Kingdom comp!
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/11177245/bjgeeknation01-07-13.mp3

full version: http://bit.ly/XEDnCw ( 17:30)


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 9, 2013)

Fox News just ran a quick story on a young cuber named Max Park. He competed in San Diego this weekend. I happened to see the preview on the news, so I got out my phone and recorded the story.

Here's the video:


----------



## timeless (Jan 9, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=XgqevEinvSo#t=89s 1:28 
Cubers at WJF 2008


----------



## emolover (Jan 10, 2013)

There is a new anime out called Amnesia and in the intro there is a 6x6 for some reason. The first episode said nothing about cubing so I wonder if it is just for effect. 

Link: http://www.animeflavor.com/amnesia-episode-1#tab-body-1-3


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 10, 2013)

timeless said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=XgqevEinvSo#t=89s 1:28
> Cubers at WJF 2008



Not to mention _this is at the *Riviera!*_

Funny that four years later, it would be US Nats 2012 with a bit of juggling going on there.
And this year, Worlds!


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 12, 2013)

LOL 1:45


----------



## Xishem (Jan 18, 2013)

This was mentioned by Chris in the Random Cubing Discussion thread, but I figured I'd go ahead and post it here as well:

http://www.cracked.com/article_20214_5-so-called-signs-genius-that-any-*****-can-learn.html?


----------



## omer (Jan 20, 2013)

Vsauce:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1T4XMNN4bNM


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 26, 2013)

James Molloy is on Britain's Brightest.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/tv/bbc_one_london/watchlive


----------



## Riley (Jan 28, 2013)

San Francisco Chronicle/SFGate.com

http://blog.sfgate.com/cityexposed/2013/01/26/2-minutes-of-your-time/

I want to try this now.


----------



## cowabunga (Feb 13, 2013)

Celeste Anderson from "King of the Nerds" solves cube on Conan O'Brien show in 27 sec.

Solve starts 7:15min in the video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yYpnNIH26B8


----------



## Michael Womack (Feb 17, 2013)

First 14 sec of this video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=evQsOFQju08


----------



## acohen527 (Feb 17, 2013)

The trailer for "The Internship"
http://youtu.be/a8DjuGlVknQ at 57 seconds


----------



## Michael Womack (Feb 17, 2013)

acohen527 said:


> The trailer for "The Internship"
> http://youtu.be/a8DjuGlVknQ at 57 seconds



actualy is starts at 1:04


----------



## acohen527 (Feb 17, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> actualy is starts at 1:04



I saw it in an ad window, and during the ad it was at 57 seconds. Just thought it would be the same :/


----------



## JF1zl3 (Feb 18, 2013)

Has Vsauce ever even mentioned his cubes outside of the video "Is your red the same as my red?"
Even in that video he never really mentioned it, just used it to establish the fact that colors are easily distinguishable. I really wanna see his collection, I keep seeing it in the back of his videos.


----------



## Michael Womack (Feb 18, 2013)

JF1zl3 said:


> Has Vsauce ever even mentioned his cubes outside of the video "Is your red the same as my red?"
> Even in that video he never really mentioned it, just used it to establish the fact that colors are easily distinguishable. I really wanna see his collection, I keep seeing it in the back of his videos.



I posted a link to that video


----------



## JF1zl3 (Feb 18, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> I posted a link to that video


Haha, wow you did. Didn't even notice that lol.


----------



## JF1zl3 (Feb 19, 2013)

Just saw this on netflix:
The movie "Saving Silverman" about 2 minutes in you see a kid hold a cube for about 5 seconds.


----------



## dnorton618 (Feb 19, 2013)

In the movie "The Expendables 2" Dolph Lundgren's character, Gunnar Jensen, carries a Rubik's cube with him on their missions. Great movie by the way.


----------



## BlackStahli (Feb 23, 2013)

Sheldon from The Big Bang Theory pulling them out from his pants in the most recent episode.


----------



## timeless (Feb 27, 2013)

http://montreal.ctvnews.ca/vince-capocelli-rubik-s-cube-speed-solver-1.1126680

http://www.cbc.ca/player/News/Canada/BC/ID/2331653315/


----------



## uniacto (Mar 1, 2013)

timeless said:


> http://montreal.ctvnews.ca/vince-capocelli-rubik-s-cube-speed-solver-1.1126680
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/player/News/Canada/BC/ID/2331653315/



they spelled "rubiks" wrong in the second link... :fp


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Mar 1, 2013)

timeless said:


> http://montreal.ctvnews.ca/vince-capocelli-rubik-s-cube-speed-solver-1.1126680



In the description it says 

"It's called speed solving, or speed cubing, and there are different categories: *While the traditional cube is 6x6*, Vince is working his way to the top of the competition ladder with other challenges, he said."


----------



## googlebleh (Mar 2, 2013)

Not sure where else to post this, but http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/cubie
Perhaps one of us created an entry?


----------



## SenileGenXer (Mar 4, 2013)

seen on reddit. Completely divorced fro the source or any attribution. Still a good comic.



Spoiler


----------



## omer (Mar 4, 2013)

SenileGenXer said:


> seen on reddit. Completely divorced fro the source or any attribution. Still a good comic.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Dat yellow-yellow corner


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## theace (Mar 9, 2013)

We gotz covered


----------



## Schmidt (Mar 11, 2013)

Lucky find: Dude, where's my car
I was channel surfing when I found this movie. Some women in leather outfits proclaimed they were "Hot chicks" so I watched for a little while. A few minutes later, two girls break up with the two dudes. When they leave one of the dudes goes to the bathroom and the other one pulls a cube out of his pocket. Then I thought "I don't think the movie will become any better than this" and surfed on.


----------



## Michael Womack (Mar 12, 2013)

At 0:22 they show the Rubik's cube App from Rubik's


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Mar 12, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;pmwehapSA_U]http://youtu.be/pmwehapSA_U?t=4m[/video]
end of this week's epic meal time


----------



## Ross The Boss (Mar 15, 2013)

An awsome indy wrestler named chris hero uses a move he calls the rubix cube (aka joker driver). it's totally badass!








Schmidt said:


> Lucky find: Dude, where's my car
> I was channel surfing when I found this movie. Some women in leather outfits proclaimed they were "Hot chicks" so I watched for a little while. A few minutes later, two girls break up with the two dudes. When they leave one of the dudes goes to the bathroom and the other one pulls a cube out of his pocket. Then I thought "I don't think the movie will become any better than this" and surfed on.


you missed out, that is an awesome movie. so funny. it is defenatly worth another try. the entire movie actually revolves around the cube.


----------



## Michael Womack (Mar 16, 2013)

Must see this video


----------



## timeless (Mar 20, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j2SmvAJKJUk


----------



## timeless (Mar 20, 2013)

http://shantal.smugmug.com/Other/Er...qG/1372882068_Bg5cDG2#!i=1372882068&k=Bg5cDG2 
\

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m4-P23WqvAY&list=UUg14NnPG8UAifu7eQFuDFOw&index=5


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Mar 23, 2013)

Pewdiepie solved a V-Cube 3 in his latest fridays with pewdiepie, http://youtu.be/9yMmqckmV5E?t=3m33s


----------



## chill011 (Mar 24, 2013)

*Serbian Open 2013*

Serbian national television (RTS) just broadcasted an semi-extensive report about Serbian Open 2013 that is being held this weekend at Belgrade.

The report was featured in "Jutarnji program" - the morning show with huge nationwide ratings. Broadcasted globally via satellite also. The report made it to their website too (article & video)

I believe this is the first cubing related news coverage in the West Balkan region.

Congrats to our Serbian organisators of this event for really impressive sponsor list, and obviously a serious PR effort... You guys just set an example for everybody in this region... Bravo.


----------



## Niki_Petrov (Mar 28, 2013)

I was there.... everything was brilliant, except lot of media on the first day on Serbia Open. Thank you for the perfect organization of Olivér Perge, Dragan Okanovic, Sanio Kasumovic, Dalibor Marinovits. Next time better performance from me. 
Best regards!!!
Nikolai Petrov


----------



## timeless (Mar 28, 2013)

http://abcnews.go.com/GMA/video/man-solves-rubiks-cube-juggling-18490154


----------



## Niki_Petrov (Apr 4, 2013)

Аnother link for this event in Serbian media - http://www.mondo.rs/s283544/Zabava/Ludi_svet/MONDO_TV-_Novi_rekord_u_sklapanju_Rubik_kocke.html


----------



## Michael Womack (Apr 7, 2013)

At 2:46 2 Rubik's cubes a regular Rubik's brand and a Sudoku one


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 8, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> At 2:46 2 Rubik's cubes a regular Rubik's brand and a Sudoku one



along with a bunch of other noombafil videos too. nothing special.


----------



## crappycuber (Apr 8, 2013)

I once read a newspaper 
- Canberra summer open 2013 had a intro in a newspaper article


----------



## googlebleh (Apr 14, 2013)

At least he didn't just peel the stickers off
Pooch Cafe Apr 14 2013


----------



## Michael Womack (May 1, 2013)

Rubik's cube coasters http://youtu.be/lSuZ11Qq4zI?t=16m28s


----------



## ben1996123 (May 1, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> Rubik's cube coasters http://youtu.be/lSuZ11Qq4zI?t=16m28s



stop posting.

you dont need to post every video with a rubix cube in it

and you also dont need to post every "easy" scramble you get (especially the ones that are normal scrambles)


----------



## JF1zl3 (May 1, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> stop posting.
> 
> *you dont need to post every video with a rubix cube in it*
> 
> and you also dont need to post every "easy" scramble you get (especially the ones that are normal scrambles)



Did you forget the point of this thread?


----------



## Stefan (May 1, 2013)

JF1zl3 said:


> Did you forget the point of this thread?



Do you consider that video part of "the media"?

I like the coasters, though. We should have a thread or wiki page titled like "cube mugs/earrings/pouches/etc" with this kind of stuff (or do we already?).
Some stuff: http://ifitshipitshere.blogspot.de/2009/01/rubik-riot-ernos-cubes-continue-to.html


----------



## Schmidt (May 1, 2013)

Until we get the thread Stefan suggested i will show these here
My wife made these coasters for me:
http://youtu.be/nyelPI3frw4


----------



## JF1zl3 (May 1, 2013)

Honestly, I do. It was a video not intended to be about rubik's related items, and turned out to have some rubik's related items in it. So I think it was valid to post here.


----------



## Echo Cubing (May 4, 2013)

*A film related to the cube*

Hey,guys.
I just saw from the website that there is a film related to the cube : Hellraiser
Did you guys ever watch this film,i just browse the introduction.It said this film with the core of Magic cube box is a horror film.


----------



## Ross The Boss (May 4, 2013)

isnt hell raiser an anime


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 4, 2013)

You mean hellraiser? 

http://hopeliesat24framespersecond.files.wordpress.com/2011/10/hellraiser.jpg

That dude is not playing in an anime *chuckle*


----------



## cxinlee (May 4, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> You mean hellraiser?
> 
> http://hopeliesat24framespersecond.files.wordpress.com/2011/10/hellraiser.jpg
> 
> That dude is not playing in an anime *chuckle*


I'm not coming into this thread again after seeing that.


----------



## cubizh (May 5, 2013)

This aired yesterday, on one of the 4 main portuguese tv channels, as a piece of the primetime news broadcast (towards the end).
It's a short story about a member of our community as a cuber, not cubing itself.
It was very well done, albeit short, but he put out there the main ideas behind cubing and competitions (or lack thereof) and BLD, his main event.
Hopefully it will help out the existing community a little.



Spoiler



There's a glimpse of speedsolving wiki somewhere in there 

http://videos.sapo.pt/YruZ6WPMGNP8ZdqCYQK5


----------



## Echo Cubing (May 6, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> You mean hellraiser?
> 
> http://hopeliesat24framespersecond.files.wordpress.com/2011/10/hellraiser.jpg
> 
> That dude is not playing in an anime *chuckle*


Did you watch this horrible film?Kat.


----------



## AvGalen (May 6, 2013)

Not really "media", but anyway: https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=SleKOOBcdek#t=360s
Solving a cube one handed while working out, without using the table.

I didn't use youtube embedding because the still image is a bit too much and it doesn't support jumping to a specific timeframe anyway


----------



## awesomecuber150 (May 6, 2013)

Gonna see if I can get the local news in NC to come to the Raleigh Open. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## timeless (May 10, 2013)

https://soundcloud.com/lo-jak/rubiks-cube-on-podcast
heard it on a podcast, cant say the name cause its not rly pg-13


----------



## cubizh (May 13, 2013)

Another piece about Didier (fellow cuber) on national tv, this time on the most watched tv station in the country. Hope this all sets in motion a future competition 



Spoiler



http://www.tvi.iol.pt/videos/13865387


----------



## cubizh (May 15, 2013)

Yet another piece about the same subject as before, this time with more time given to talk about cubing and with a magic trick, using a 2x2, a wooden box and predictions.



Spoiler



http://sic.sapo.pt/Programas/boatarde/2013/05/15/isto-e-talento


----------



## YddEd (May 26, 2013)

cxinlee said:


> I'm not coming into this thread again after seeing that.


100% agreed, I looked at it for a second and it's still scary... ._.


----------



## antoineccantin (May 26, 2013)

Stickerless Dayan cube ftw
http://youtu.be/EDauz38xV9w?t=3m22s


----------



## AvGalen (May 28, 2013)

http://www.nle.nl/kom_erbij/abracad...a&utm_medium=display&utm_campaign=abracadabra

It is an add that wonders if you can still understand your energybill


----------



## King Koopa (May 30, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=ZorwKAwqPnE

De La Soul music video for "Get Away". The whole video is him on a cube


----------



## JF1zl3 (May 31, 2013)

King Koopa said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=ZorwKAwqPnE
> 
> De La Soul music video for "Get Away". The whole video is him on a cube



Cool video!!!!


----------



## SenileGenXer (Jun 12, 2013)

Rubik's cube as a secret spycraft signal - in the NSA Snowden Case Now we all gonna be under surveillance. Well more heavily under surveillance than we were already.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 13, 2013)

SenileGenXer said:


> Rubik's cube as a secret spycraft signal - in the NSA Snowden Case Now we all gonna be under surveillance. Well more heavily under surveillance than we were already.



How different the world might have been today if there had been a WCA competition at that hotel that day.


----------



## donvino (Jun 18, 2013)

In a report about Russian Freeclimbers, at the time I linked to he plays around with it.


----------



## kinch2002 (Jun 19, 2013)

*Oxfam ad starring Alex Lau*

I was going to do this, but unfortunately was called to jury service, so a certain Alex Lau stepped in. Great job!
[youtubehd]5veIlFgugAI[/youtubehd]


----------



## Stefan (Jun 19, 2013)

kinch2002 said:


> I was going to do this, but unfortunately was called to jury service, so a certain Alex Lau stepped in. Great job!
> [youtubehd]5veIlFgugAI[/youtubehd]



_"Trying two solve poverty is a lot like trying to solve a really hard puzzle."_

Poverty can be solved in less than 10 seconds! I knew it!

Really really cool turning, going from one picture to the next without CGI.


----------



## Alextk (Jun 25, 2013)

*Twisty puzzle starring on film.*

So was watching some videos and i stumbled upon a video from Vsauce on yotube talking about a subject etc. Usually science videos has a rubics cube in the background , but in this case they have a scrambled 3x3x3 and a Super square one. Thought it was kind of funny so i wanted to show you guys 

Link:


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 25, 2013)

yeah he has vcubes and stuff too

also theres a thread for this in offtopic


----------



## uyneb2000 (Jun 26, 2013)

A DJ at a local radio station in Seattle (107.7) apparently cubes!


----------



## YddEd (Jun 27, 2013)

A cube in the movie Despicable Me 2 xD


----------



## timeless (Jun 27, 2013)

http://www.reddit.com/r/pics/comments/1h6ab6/a_year_ago_i_went_blind_today_i_solved_my/
this reddit post got on front page no.1


----------



## 1LastSolve (Jul 3, 2013)

The sightings I've seen are bad..... About all of this information is incorrect, and it is completely wrong to accuse us of using the Black Market...

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052970204319004577088513615125328.html

This is unbelievable. You have GOT to read this pile of crap ↑


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 3, 2013)

1LastSolve said:


> The sightings I've seen are bad..... About all of this information is incorrect, and it is completely wrong to accuse us of using the Black Market...
> 
> http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052970204319004577088513615125328.html
> 
> This is unbelievable. You have GOT to read this pile of crap ↑



While there clearly is a lot of misinformation in this article, especially with all the minor facts that are incorrect, I would say they've summed up the overall description of the relationship between Seven Towns and the Chinese manufacturers fairly well (and that was the point of the article).


----------



## KongShou (Jul 4, 2013)

rubiks cube in Borderlands OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMG






You have to solve it too!!! 

OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOGMOGMg


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jul 5, 2013)

Forgot that I was waiting for this to be online so I could post it.

Clicky.

This is pretty much me (I cube on the train, though I'm usually by myself). My mum said she would get it laminated, I thought she was joking but she actually did it and now it's on my wall.


----------



## avgdi (Jul 5, 2013)

uyneb2000 said:


> A DJ at a local radio station in Seattle (107.7) apparently cubes!



Greg! 
https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2012SHIS03


----------



## Gordon (Jul 10, 2013)

it's not acutally media, but an unexpected sighting:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5k3JVfxluFU

at 2:57




good song btw.


----------



## ToastyKen (Jul 11, 2013)

*Rubik's Cube... IN SPACE!*

I found a photo of Liu Yang, China's first female astronaut, aboard the Tiangong-1 space station, with a Rubik's Cube:



Full article

Just thought that was pretty awesome. 

(Btw, I find it hard to believe that this is the first Rubik's Cube in space, but I can't find references to any others. Anyone know of others?)


----------



## MarcelP (Jul 11, 2013)

Cool stuff!


----------



## timeless (Jul 12, 2013)

11 x 11 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jPWsopg91CY&feature=youtu.be




 1:25


----------



## pipkiksass (Jul 12, 2013)

One of the final 5 candidates on the latest series of The Apprentice (UK) claimed he could solve a rubik's cube in under 3 minutes. When challenged to do it by his interviewers, he failed in what can only be described as truly epic fashion. 2 minutes in he says "I've messed up, sorry". The interviewer says not to worry, he still has a minute left. A minute later, still nowhere near.

Honestly, who mentions on their C.V. that they can solve a Rubik's cube in the first place, but who would then stipulate 3 minutes, not just "I can solve it"? 

He got fired. Alan Sugar is sub 12.


----------



## KongShou (Jul 12, 2013)

pipkiksass said:


> Alan Sugar is sub 12.



Really?


----------



## chrissyD (Jul 12, 2013)

pipkiksass said:


> Honestly, who mentions on their C.V. that they can solve a Rubik's cube in the first place



It was probably his "business partner" that wrote his C.V. Jordan seemed to think it was his show and his rules. Just image if Claude made him solve it


----------



## pipkiksass (Jul 12, 2013)

KongShou said:


> Really?



Lol! A 70 year old man with sausage fingers? Pretty sure he's not a cuber.



chrissyD said:


> It was probably his "business partner" that wrote his C.V. Jordan seemed to think it was his show and his rules. Just image if Claude made him solve it



Claude is sub 8. His job is making girls cry. He's my idol!


----------



## pipkiksass (Jul 26, 2013)

UK free national newspaper Metro featured a double-page spread on the World Championships today (26/07/2013). Mats Valk and Breandan Vallance (nod to a former UK World Champion) were mentioned, and there were brief references to OH, feet, BLD and 7x7(?!). All very good stuff, but there were a couple of amusing bits too.

They claim that the World Championships have been contested every 2 years since 1982, despite the obvious fact that there is an odd number of years between 1982 and 2013.

And this is a blinder:

*"Speedcubers do need a bit of added help, in the form of performance-enhancing lubricant. This is sprayed on competitors' hands to prevent injuries to their fingers and wrists."*

LMFAO!!!!


----------



## EMI (Jul 26, 2013)

pipkiksass said:


> UK free national newspaper Metro featured a double-page spread on the World Championships today (26/07/2013). Mats Valk and Breandan Vallance (nod to a former UK World Champion) were mentioned, and there were brief references to OH, feet, BLD and 7x7(?!). All very good stuff, but there were a couple of amusing bits too.
> 
> They claim that the World Championships have been contested every 2 years since 1982, despite the obvious fact that there is an odd number of years between 1982 and 2013.
> 
> ...



Oh lol.


----------



## ThomasJE (Jul 26, 2013)

pipkiksass said:


> One of the final 5 candidates on the latest series of The Apprentice (UK) claimed he could solve a rubik's cube in under 3 minutes. When challenged to do it by his interviewers, he failed in what can only be described as truly epic fashion. 2 minutes in he says "I've messed up, sorry". The interviewer says not to worry, he still has a minute left. A minute later, still nowhere near.
> 
> Honestly, who mentions on their C.V. that they can solve a Rubik's cube in the first place, but who would then stipulate 3 minutes, not just "I can solve it"?
> 
> He got fired. Alan Sugar is sub 12.



I saw that. The editing was out of sync too.



chrissyD said:


> It was probably his "business partner" that wrote his C.V. Jordan seemed to think it was his show and his rules. Just image if Claude made him solve it



Imagine if he solved it afterwards...



pipkiksass said:


> Claude is sub 8. His job is making girls cry. He's my idol!



He tore apart Jordan in his 'interview' which ended up as a headteacher telling off.


----------



## timeless (Jul 28, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qIJ1SkxIN0w




 mr.rubik and anthony brooks


----------



## IamWEB (Jul 30, 2013)

Good Morning America showed a short clip about Feliks from Worlds this morning. I missed up, but my dad told me about. 

http://abcnews.go.com/GMA/video/world-rubiks-cube-champ-crowned-19816526


----------



## stoic (Jul 31, 2013)

Slight inaccuracy in the reporting of the times, but good to see Worlds in the mainstream press. 

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/new...ampionship-winner-solves-in-7.36-seconds.html


----------



## Logiqx (Aug 6, 2013)

I only heard of the Apprentice fail recently but it's on YouTube for anyone interested:

http://youtu.be/-G-dX6TAfP0?t=22m32s (22:32 to 24:20)

Looks like a failed attempt at LBL...


----------



## Musicalboy2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Something from our local news.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/edmonton/story/2013/08/07/edmonton-rubik-cube-graham-taskey.html


----------



## KiwiCuber (Aug 8, 2013)

One on me in Nz
They got some stuff wrong but thats news for you(including saying i was the only kiwi there, sorry Dene)

http://www.stuff.co.nz/national/9001825/Puzzling-addiction-sees-Kiwi-make-moves


----------



## ianography (Aug 8, 2013)

Musicalboy2 said:


> Something from our local news.
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/edmonton/story/2013/08/07/edmonton-rubik-cube-graham-taskey.html



*cough*ego*cough*


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 8, 2013)

Musicalboy2 said:


> Something from our local news.
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/edmonton/story/2013/08/07/edmonton-rubik-cube-graham-taskey.html



"Graham says math is the secret to solving the cube"

nuuuuubbbbb


----------



## Musicalboy2 (Aug 9, 2013)

Another one I came across at some point.

The U U U' U' (etc) moves are a little painful to watch, but...

http://alisoviejo.patch.com/groups/schools/p/rubiks-cube-solved-in-23-seconds-flatcan-you-do-that


----------



## Wassili (Aug 9, 2013)

Musicalboy2 said:


> Another one I came across at some point.
> 
> The U U U' U' (etc) moves are a little painful to watch, but...
> 
> http://alisoviejo.patch.com/groups/schools/p/rubiks-cube-solved-in-23-seconds-flatcan-you-do-that



"Teacher Ron McDevitt gives all his students a shot at extra credit if they can beat the cube, and he adds more points for faster times." I is jealous


----------



## uniacto (Aug 9, 2013)

oh wow this thread isn't in the off topic section anymore! 



Musicalboy2 said:


> Another one I came across at some point.
> 
> The U U U' U' (etc) moves are a little painful to watch, but...
> 
> http://alisoviejo.patch.com/groups/schools/p/rubiks-cube-solved-in-23-seconds-flatcan-you-do-that



was that a double x cross or something.


----------



## AndersB (Aug 9, 2013)

Three days ago Steve Hoffa solved a stickerless dayan on Swedish television .


----------



## timeless (Aug 11, 2013)

3:13


----------



## acohen527 (Aug 11, 2013)

Musicalboy2 said:


> Another one I came across at some point.
> 
> The U U U' U' (etc) moves are a little painful to watch, but...
> 
> http://alisoviejo.patch.com/groups/schools/p/rubiks-cube-solved-in-23-seconds-flatcan-you-do-that



That looked almost like a set up scramble...Based on the 4 look LL and all the pauses, it would seem unlikely that this kid got a 23...


----------



## legoanimate98 (Aug 11, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> "Graham says math is the secret to solving the cube"
> 
> nuuuuubbbbb



I bet he was just too lazy to actually explain it.


----------



## Samster779 (Aug 11, 2013)

http://www.heraldsun.com.au/leader/...hips-in-canberra/story-fngnvmhm-1226692269400

I was interviewed and in my local paper recently!


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Aug 11, 2013)

I like how the people interviewed are not even sub-20.


----------



## Musicalboy2 (Aug 12, 2013)

legoanimate98 said:


> antoineccantin said:
> 
> 
> > "Graham says math is the secret to solving the cube"
> ...



Alternatively, he may have actually said algorithms and the news translated that to mean "that-mathy-sounding-stuff-that-we-have-no-idea-what-it-is-so-let's-call-it-math"


----------



## Samster779 (Aug 12, 2013)

> I like how the people interviewed are not even sub-20.



Lol, yeah. 

I am very slow.


----------



## TMOY (Aug 14, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> I like how the people interviewed are not even sub-20.



This kind of article is not aimed at speedcubers. To 99% (if not 100%) of the readers, solving a cube in 26 seconds already looks like a great accomplishment.


----------



## rj (Aug 14, 2013)

DYK that Tyson taught Will Smith, _just fo__r_ the pursuit of happyness?


----------



## Stefan (Aug 16, 2013)

Musicalboy2 said:


> Another one I came across at some point.
> 
> The U U U' U' (etc) moves are a little painful to watch, but...
> 
> http://alisoviejo.patch.com/groups/schools/p/rubiks-cube-solved-in-23-seconds-flatcan-you-do-that



_"A Rubik's Cube [...] forces you to go slowly"_

Yeeeaaah... not sure about that.


----------



## Stefan (Aug 16, 2013)

Samster779 said:


> http://www.heraldsun.com.au/leader/...hips-in-canberra/story-fngnvmhm-1226692269400
> 
> I was interviewed and in my local paper recently!



You raise money to go to Canberra because in the last two years you haven't been able to participate in a competition? Did you move to Melbourne just recently? There have been competitions there about every three months.


----------



## Samster779 (Aug 17, 2013)

> You raise money to go to Canberra because in the last two years you haven't been able to participate in a competition? Did you move to Melbourne just recently? There have been competitions there about every three months.



Thanks for taking the time to read the article.

The reason that I haven't gone to any competitions in Melbourne is because I only recently found out that you don't have to be super fast to compete. Previously I thought you had to be like sub 20, but then I found out it doesn't matter what time you average. And when I found that out I was super-eager to go to a competition, and the only one that I found around my part of Australia (Melbourne) was Australian Nationals.

Thanks for asking
-Sammy

P.S. (I was also really excited when I found out Feliks is going).


----------



## ottozing (Aug 17, 2013)

This is so lol

http://www.canberratimes.com.au/act...-with-your-hands-was-hard-20130816-2s0r6.html


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 17, 2013)

ottozing said:


> This is so lol
> 
> http://www.canberratimes.com.au/act...-with-your-hands-was-hard-20130816-2s0r6.html




WHY JAYDEN WHYYY

Come on, just solve it with your hands, solving it with your feet looks awkward and show-offy lol.


----------



## Stefan (Aug 17, 2013)

Samster779 said:


> The reason that I haven't gone to any competitions in Melbourne is because I only recently found out that you don't have to be super fast to compete. Previously I thought you had to be like sub 20, but then I found out it doesn't matter what time you average.



So you never bothered to look at the results? Cause there have always been slow people competing.


----------



## Dene (Aug 17, 2013)

"Solving a Rubik's cube with your hands is hard enough, but Jayden McNeill can do it with his feet ... and he can do it fast."

Lol not fast enough  .

Also, watching that video, no wonder you couldn't beat the OcR; that was painful to watch >.<



rj said:


> DYK that Tyson taught Will Smith, _just fo__r_ the pursuit of happyness?



Actually, if my ever-aging memory serves me correctly, it was Tyson's brother Toby that taught Will Smith to solve the cube.


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 17, 2013)

Dene said:


> Actually, if my ever-aging memory serves me correctly, it was Tyson's brother Toby that taught Will Smith to solve the cube.



First result for "Mao taught Will Smith Rubik's" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toby_Mao
Says they both taught him so you're both right.


----------



## ottozing (Aug 18, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> WHY JAYDEN WHYYY
> 
> Come on, just solve it with your hands, solving it with your feet looks awkward and show-offy lol.



My mum kinda told me at the last minuite that I had to do feet solves for the Canberra times  There's another Canberra times article where I solve with my hands though.




Dene said:


> "Solving a Rubik's cube with your hands is hard enough, but Jayden McNeill can do it with his feet ... and he can do it fast."
> 
> Lol not fast enough  .
> 
> Also, watching that video, no wonder you couldn't beat the OcR; that was painful to watch >.<



To be honest, I really didn't practice feet nearly as much as I could have for Worlds . I cared more about getting a good 2x2/3x3 average (Both of which failed anyway :tu ). You can have the OcR until feet gets removed.


----------



## ToastyKen (Aug 20, 2013)

One segment of this episode of BBC Outlook deals with American Davis Harris-Gershon. While living in East Jerusalem in 2002, his wife was severely burned in a bomb attack at Hebrew University. Afterward, he heard that the terrorist responsible for planting the bomb had surprisingly expressed remorse and expressed a desire to meet his victims. Although Harris-Gershon has not been able meet the bomber himself (who is in prison), he went to meet the bomber's family.

The terrorist had a son and a daughter, and Harris-Gershon felt that since he was visiting the family, he should buy some gifts for those kids. This inspired the title of the book he just wrote: What Do You Buy the Children of the Terrorist who Tried to Kill Your Wife?

Wandering through an American toy store, he tried to find things which were not culturally-specific. He got the daughter a stencil set, and for the son he bought... a Rubik's Cube.

(He also said that he felt the Rubik's Cube, being a puzzle, was a nice metaphor for the situation. If only that conflict could be solved as quickly as people can solve a Cube! )


----------



## cubesonfire (Aug 26, 2013)

today i saw a commercial for a new soap opera about to be released. its about a poor woman who works really hard so that her children can grow and become successful.
and in the middle of it, a saw one of the daughters of the woman trying to solve a cube.
noticing carefully, i saw it was a storebought,which was surprising as i expected a rubiks brand to be there.
i hope other people watch it too.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 26, 2013)

cubesonfire said:


> today i saw a commercial for a new soap opera about to be released. its about a poor woman who works really hard so that her children can grow and become successful.
> and in the middle of it, a saw one of the daughters of the woman trying to solve a cube.
> noticing carefully, i saw it was a storebought,which was surprising as i expected a rubiks brand to be there.
> i hope other people watch it too.


Uhm, Storebought normally refers to "bought in a store" and that would imply "Rubik's brand" because they are the cubes that are being sold everywhere


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 28, 2013)

[youtubehd]jeerQe8sdbg[/youtubehd]


----------



## Sam Cubes (Aug 28, 2013)

Its just like in class when you slow turn solve and get like 49 seonds because why not, and they all look at you and you remember that it is impressive to them lolo,


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 28, 2013)

I remember coming across that Russian animation video Mike when I was browsing through YouTube videos.


----------



## Dapianokid (Aug 28, 2013)

There are hardly any competitions in the U.S. near me. I want to go to a competiton, and I don't wanna host my own! Sadness.

There is hardly any math to the cube. The only mahts you see is advanced math dealing with group theory.

So how fast can Will Smith really cube?


----------



## rj (Aug 28, 2013)

Dapianokid said:


> There are hardly any competitions in the U.S. near me. I want to go to a competiton, and I don't wanna host my own! Sadness.
> 
> There is hardly any math to the cube. The only mahts you see is advanced math dealing with group theory.
> 
> So how fast can Will Smith really cube?



55 seconds.


----------



## TDM (Aug 28, 2013)

rj said:


> 55 seconds.


In this video (which I guess is where you're getting 55 seconds from), the F2L was already completed. So a lot longer than that.


----------



## ludosandco (Aug 30, 2013)

In the film pitch perfect Bella's "bf" has this really nerdy room mate and at one point in the film there is a cube on his desk


----------



## ToastyKen (Sep 3, 2013)

Another "It's like a Rubik's Cube..." reference, but it doesn't end how you'd expect.

Warning: Contains swearing.

From Episode 3 of HBO's "Veep":

http://instagram.com/p/dx-3bBiNSz/


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 3, 2013)

Mike Hughey said:


> [youtubehd]jeerQe8sdbg[/youtubehd]


The "enable captions, then translate to English" trick gives horrible results for this .
Saving it in my favorites anyway. Pretty sure a future child will enjoy it


----------



## cubizh (Sep 4, 2013)

Gabriel doing 5/5 multibld in a challange tv show:



Spoiler: Video


----------



## CyanSandwich (Sep 10, 2013)

Wilfred season 3 finale. There's a rubik's cube on a desk like halfway through the episode in the lawyer building.


----------



## Jakube (Sep 10, 2013)

http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek#/beitrag/video/1979192/SportXtreme-dreht-am-W%C3%BCrfel

A german half-hour program about the world championship 2013. There are some interviews with the Sebastian and Phillip Weyer, Hendrik, Mats, Feliks, Fazmum, Ravi, ...


----------



## XTowncuber (Sep 10, 2013)

Jakube said:


> http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek#/beitrag/video/1979192/SportXtreme-dreht-am-W%C3%BCrfel
> 
> A german half-hour program about the world championship 2013. There are some interviews with the Sebastian and Phillip Weyer, Hendrik, Mats, Feliks, Fazmum, Ravi, ...


So that's why a random lady was hanging out in the finalists room  that's super cool.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 11, 2013)




----------



## cubizh (Sep 25, 2013)

Gabriel, the TV super star.
Talk show where he talks about his career and achievements (in brazilian portuguese).


----------



## ToastyKen (Oct 7, 2013)

Go watch Gravity (preferably in 3D on the biggest screen you can find: IMAX, etc).

And look for the Rubik's Cube!


----------



## penguinz7 (Oct 16, 2013)

I don't know if this has been posted yet, but TehCubeDude's Daft Punk video made FOX news rrecently


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## bundat (Oct 17, 2013)

That is just incredible... wow.


----------



## cubizh (Oct 19, 2013)

Rafael WF on TV:
[YOUTUBEHD]RJAy63cs_WI[/YOUTUBEHD]


----------



## speedpicker (Nov 20, 2013)

From the UK newspaper online, the Daily Mail:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/video/video-1074604/Rubiks-Cube-champ-Matthew-Sheerin-recently-did-puzzle-15-84secs.html

i cant seem to read anything more than the first line of the article, am I missing a really obvious "read more" button or something? Interesting they mention the "hundreds" of people entering 3x3 BLD at the UK champs....


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Nov 20, 2013)

speedpicker said:


> From the UK newspaper online, the Daily Mail:
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/video/video-1074604/Rubiks-Cube-champ-Matthew-Sheerin-recently-did-puzzle-15-84secs.html
> 
> i cant seem to read anything more than the first line of the article, am I missing a really obvious "read more" button or something? Interesting they mention the "hundreds" of people entering 3x3 BLD at the UK champs....



WTF!? Can't read more, really inaccurate stuff, the video is 3x3 not 3BLD, I haven't seen that video of me before, it's not from the UK Championships comp, and I don't seem to have a 15.84 on my WCA profile despite it looking like an official solve.

Edit: Slightly more here.


----------



## speedpicker (Nov 20, 2013)

The video is from the Weston Super Mare Open


----------



## TheZenith27 (Nov 21, 2013)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> I don't seem to have a 15.84 on my WCA profile despite it looking like an official solve.



It looks like a 17.84+ to me.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 21, 2013)

But neither 15.84 nor 17.84 are on his profile. Or I'm blind?


----------



## TheZenith27 (Nov 21, 2013)

Maybe he got a DNF?

Edit: First round fourth solve.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 21, 2013)

TheZenith27 said:


> Maybe he got a DNF?
> 
> Edit: First round fourth solve.



Of Weston Super Mare 2012? 15.53 nope


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 3, 2013)

This is so supper cool http://news.yahoo.com/entire-building-becomes-an-operational-rubik-s-cube-183019684.html


----------



## uyneb2000 (Dec 3, 2013)

Article said:


> According to the Daily Mail, the world record for solving a cube is 5.5 seconds, held by _Matt_ Valk of _Austria_.


lol


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 3, 2013)

15.84+2=17.84

If written down as 17.84+, delegate maybe submitted as 19.84, which is his first solve at Weston Super Mare.


----------



## brian724080 (Dec 3, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> This is so supper cool http://news.yahoo.com/entire-building-becomes-an-operational-rubik-s-cube-183019684.html



Dat light pollution


----------



## andojay (Dec 12, 2013)

From the Local newspaper about Adelina Estevao. She has previously been in the local paper in 2010

This article is for the upcoming competiton in Tarneit (Lifestyle Seasons Summer 2014)

Tarneit woman Adelina Estevao becomes world's oldest registered female Rubik's cube competitor


----------



## JasonK (Dec 12, 2013)

Newspaper said:


> Competitors have five attempts at solving the puzzle, with their fastest time being their overall score for the day.


Best of 5 best format.

Cool article though, didn't realise Adelina was the oldest female :tu


----------



## Chree (Dec 12, 2013)

andojay said:


> From the Local newspaper about Adelina Estevao. She has previously been in the local paper in 2010
> 
> This article is for the upcoming competiton in Tarneit (Lifestyle Seasons Summer 2014)
> 
> Tarneit woman Adelina Estevao becomes world's oldest registered female Rubik's cube competitor



Just when I thought I'd seen everything... I see an 83 year old solving a Weilong.


----------



## TimMc (Dec 14, 2013)

Chree said:


> Just when I thought I'd seen everything... I see an 83 year old solving a Weilong.



HK Now Store (Calvin) is sponsoring the upcoming competition in Tarneit. We have a box of Weilongs to give out to competitors and another box of Calvin's puzzles for winners of each event. 

Tim.


----------



## Riverdance (Dec 27, 2013)

can anyone see that image? Me and my little brother were on the local news. This was 4 years ago... I'm not that little anymore! Anyway, I solved it on the local news.


----------



## Renslay (Dec 27, 2013)

Riverdance said:


> View attachment 3397 can anyone see that image? Me and my little brother were on the local news. This was 4 years ago... I'm not that little anymore! Anyway, I solved it on the local news.



Congrats.


----------



## theace (Jan 15, 2014)

SCMU 2014 in the news! 

http://www.dnaindia.com/mumbai/report-speeding-in-the-westcoast-1948520


----------



## Logical101 (Jan 15, 2014)

TimMc said:


> HK Now Store (Calvin) is sponsoring the upcoming competition in Tarneit. We have a box of Weilongs to give out to competitors and another box of Calvin's puzzles for winners of each event.
> 
> Tim.



do you have that at canberra summer?


----------



## Logiqx (Jan 18, 2014)

I forgot to say that the Rubik's cube appeared on QI about a week ago.

http://www.comedy.co.uk/guide/tv/qi/episodes/11/15/


----------



## iwinoky (Jan 23, 2014)

*Feliks in a game show question*

Last night I was watching an episode of the trivia game show The Chase ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Chase_(U.S._game_show) ) which I had recorded on January 7. One of the questions was about Feliks! 

The question was something like: Teenager Feliks Zemdegs set a world record by doing what in under 7 seconds? There were three choices. One of them was solving a Rubik's Cube. Another was scaling a 50 foot tree (which I bet Feliks could do in under 7 seconds...one handed). I don't remember the third choice. Both contestants got the question right and both said they had seen clips of Feliks on YouTube.

The cube continues to gain legitimacy. 2016 Olympics, here we come!


----------



## AlexCube (Jan 23, 2014)

Mmmmmmmn... I was waiting something like a feliks' solve on the show when I saw the title :/


----------



## Username (Jan 23, 2014)

AlexCube said:


> Mmmmmmmn... I was waiting something like a feliks' solve on the show :/



Did you read the title? D:


----------



## AlexCube (Jan 23, 2014)

Username said:


> Did you read the title? D:


Yes I did but I thougth it was the game shows name


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 28, 2014)

Look at what you can do with you're old unused Rubik's magics http://phys.org/news/2014-01-rubik-puzzle-mobile-device-video.html


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 29, 2014)

The Indians really like their former skewb wr: http://www.thehindu.com/news/cities...s-childs-play-for-this-kid/article5535444.ece :/

*TODAY IS NATIONAL PUZZLE DAY!!!!!!*

http://www.businessinsider.com/rubiks-cube-world-record-matt-valk-felix-zemdegs-2014-1


----------



## kcl (Jan 29, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> The Indians really like their former skewb wr: http://www.thehindu.com/news/cities...s-childs-play-for-this-kid/article5535444.ece :/
> 
> *TODAY IS NATIONAL PUZZLE DAY!!!!!!*
> 
> http://www.businessinsider.com/rubiks-cube-world-record-matt-valk-felix-zemdegs-2014-1



That's way lol hahaha


And YAY NATIONAL PUZZLE DAY


----------



## iwinoky (Jan 31, 2014)

*Ravi Fernando (briefly) on TV clip show*

On TruTV's World's Dumbest Show Offs, they showed a 5 second clip of the end of Ravi solving a cube while juggling. It started roughly at this point:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zAIPL5O9Uwk&t=1m24s

They spliced in audio of Noah Arthurs saying something like "He can actually solve a cube while juggling."

Despite the pejorative term in the title of the show, there was no negative judgement aimed at Ravi while the show aired the clip. For much of the show, comedians made fun of the people in the clips but during Ravi's clip, the announcer just said something like "Some of our showoffs can multi-task".

It's still crazy to me that Ravi can actually do this!


----------



## dbax0999 (Feb 6, 2014)

http://www.cbssports.com/collegebas...-student-does-rubiks-cube-during-cal-stanford


----------



## CyanSandwich (Feb 12, 2014)

2:12 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8xtbIIo9Tvw


----------



## XTowncuber (Feb 12, 2014)

http://games.yahoo.com/blogs/plugge...t-solves-six-cubes-record-time-211818779.html
hey, I know that guy.


----------



## timeless (Feb 12, 2014)

*http://blog.seattlepi.com/thebigblog/2013/08/06/renton-speedcuber-breaks-world-rubiks-cube-record/*

not sure if posted b4 http://ca.news.yahoo.com/video/one-handed-push-ups-while-202244779.html


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## kcl (Feb 21, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


>



Wow, nice! Canadian French sounds so weird XD


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 22, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Wow, nice! Canadian French sounds so weird XD



What are you used to?


----------



## kcl (Feb 22, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> What are you used to?



Like.. Non Canadian French? Idk the exact term. The accent is much different Lol 

I could still understand you but I can tell the dialect is way different.. More.. Nasal? Idk.


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 22, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Like.. Non Canadian French? Idk the exact term. The accent is much different Lol
> 
> I could still understand you but I can tell the dialect is way different.. More.. Nasal? Idk.



I think I was sick that week.


----------



## kcl (Feb 22, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> I think I was sick that week.



Mmm that makes sense then. Still congrats on getting interviewed!


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 22, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Mmm that makes sense then. Still congrats on getting interviewed!



Really not the first time... But thanks anyway.



Spoiler: Example



I already took a live radio interview from my bed 5 minutes after I woke up. Was pretty funny.


----------



## kcl (Feb 22, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Really not the first time... But thanks anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



waat 

Do you have a link to this?


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 22, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> waat
> 
> Do you have a link to this?



No, I don't think it was recorded. Let me check though.

edit: Here: http://cubes.lescale.com/medias/2013_nov_27_uniquefm945.mp3

or see here for other interviews and stuff: http://cubes.lescale.com/medias.html


----------



## cuboy63 (Feb 22, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


>



Je ne sais pas que tu as 15 ans. Je toujours pense que tu est plus vieux de moi...?


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 22, 2014)

cuboy63 said:


> Je ne sais pas que tu as 15 ans. Je toujours pense que tu est plus vieux de moi...?



Non, j'ai seulement 15 ans!



Spoiler: corrections



Je ne sais pas que tu as 15 ans. Je toujours pense que tu est plus vieux de moi...?
Je ne savais pas que tu as 15 ans. J'ai toujours pensé que tu étais plus vieux que moi...?


----------



## AmazingCuber (Feb 25, 2014)

This was on a German TV show. It is Boris Nikolai Konrad, a memory specialist. He bet that he could memorize 20 cubes during the show and then at the end one of them was picked. That one he was supposed to solve blind in 3:30 min. Sadly though, he lost his bet. 
http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/beitrag/video/2094920/Wette-Zauberwuerfel


----------



## RageCuber (Mar 6, 2014)

go to 20 seconds http://youtu.be/RBQ-IoHfimQ?t=19s


----------



## stoic (Mar 12, 2014)

Boxer George Groves at the press conference for Froch-Groves II (which has just broken the British box office record for a post-war fight). He starts at about 8 mins and puts a couple of minutes in before giving up.


----------



## Stefan (Mar 13, 2014)

ellwd said:


> Boxer George Groves at the press conference for Froch-Groves II (which has just broken the British box office record for a post-war fight). He starts at about 8 mins and puts a couple of minutes in before giving up.



Give up? He solved it.


----------



## ToastyKen (Mar 13, 2014)

Yeah he set it down for a while but then solved it at the 12 minute mark.


----------



## stoic (Mar 13, 2014)

Sorry didn't watch the whole thing


----------



## Soren333 (Mar 13, 2014)

The main character has a 5x5 in the anime Hal http://myanimelist.net/anime/16528/Hal


----------



## Litz (Mar 21, 2014)

Mark Cavendish vs Alessandro Petacchi (road cyclists - sprinters):


----------



## CyanSandwich (Mar 23, 2014)

There's a 4x4 in the need for speed movie.



Spoiler



Finn's desk at his office job


----------



## Owen (Mar 29, 2014)

The Westboro Baptist Church posted this on Vine:
https://vine.co/v/MOQmUww7dZZ

This that a stickerless speedcube??


----------



## stoic (Mar 30, 2014)

That's pretty disturbing.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 30, 2014)

ellwd said:


> That's pretty disturbing.


Yeah. Goodbye Fred Phelps!


----------



## That70sShowDude (Apr 3, 2014)

http://www.break.com/video/how-to-solve-a-rubiks-cube-2594560


----------



## xlmmaarten (Apr 3, 2014)

That70sShowDude said:


> http://www.break.com/video/how-to-solve-a-rubiks-cube-2594560



Hmmm, pretty interesting to watch...
And look how she solves with a blue cross


----------



## CuberAtCanada (Apr 3, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xlG_jQtHZGw


----------



## Coolster01 (Apr 6, 2014)

Finished my America's Got Talent auditions yesterday, celeb judges and all.

Watch on NBC 8 PM/7 PM central on May 27!


----------



## Sky Cuber (Apr 6, 2014)

Well here in India there is an ad where a mother says to another mother that brain development of a child takes place at 5years
There is a split second of fake 4bld and 3bld were the mother snatches the cube from the child in the center.
Just wanted to share that brain.


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 7, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> Finished my America's Got Talent auditions yesterday, celeb judges and all.
> 
> Watch on NBC 8 PM/7 PM central on May 27!


Awesome!


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 7, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> Finished my America's Got Talent auditions yesterday, celeb judges and all.
> 
> Watch on NBC 8 PM/7 PM central on May 27!



What? What did you perform?


----------



## Luso (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## newtonbase (Apr 7, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> Finished my America's Got Talent auditions yesterday, celeb judges and all.
> 
> Watch on NBC 8 PM/7 PM central on May 27!



I assume you can't tell us how it went?


----------



## cubizh (Apr 9, 2014)

[YOUTUBEHD]WpqfgnOdL64[/YOUTUBEHD]


----------



## Coolster01 (Apr 10, 2014)

I pretty much can't say anything except for what I said in that post lol.


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 10, 2014)

cubizh said:


> youtube vid



Heh, I saw you are from Portugal, but then I listened to the video and went "Wait, that has to be Brazil Portuguese." Investigated further, and I was right! I haven't studied Portuguese for a few years, so I'm glad I can still tell the difference.


----------



## Dene (Apr 10, 2014)

So I was watching an NRL match on the weekend, and at the end of the match, after another "upset", the commentator said something like "the Rubik's Cube that is NRL tipping continues". Then a couple of days later I saw on the A-League website this.


----------



## cubizh (Apr 11, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> Heh, I saw you are from Portugal, but then I listened to the video and went "Wait, that has to be Brazil Portuguese." Investigated further, and I was right! I haven't studied Portuguese for a few years, so I'm glad I can still tell the difference.


Yes, that was from Brazil. News about cubing have been slow in Portugal in that regard (for the time being). Nice that you can see the difference 
Here's another news spot from Brazil about how Rubik's Cube solving (and other games) were integrated into a school's syllabus, credit due to Rafael Cinoto, one of Brazil's delegate.
Spot starts at 1:49.

[YOUTUBEHD]GRMlRCdEpaA[/YOUTUBEHD]


----------



## wrathofgods54 (Apr 16, 2014)

JoJo's Bizarre Adventure Rubik's Cubes for anime fans

http://www.crunchyroll.com/anime-ne...zarre-adventure-rubiks-cubes-offered-in-japan


----------



## Note (Apr 16, 2014)

Sandy's 'Puzzle Cube' in Spongebob(a.k.a. The 4x4 for noobs[though I've never solved one yet.])
http://dai.ly/x1adajv (skip to 1:20)


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 19, 2014)

The Onion's wonderful article on how to solve the Rubik's Cube (warning: strong language)

http://onion.com/1haxHE6


----------



## GuRoux (Apr 19, 2014)

pretty nice read. I find that the onion is usually not too funny but once in a while its great.


----------



## Coolster01 (Apr 19, 2014)

nigahiga!

http://youtu.be/5GBMS7WPFSs?t=2m25s


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 20, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> nigahiga!
> 
> http://youtu.be/5GBMS7WPFSs?t=2m25s


Awesome! I love Ryan Higa's videos! That was actually a pretty funny one too. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Michael Womack (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## kirtpro (Apr 22, 2014)

I was in the USA Today show this morning.
Roughly 8:00am NYC time


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Apr 22, 2014)

kirtpro said:


> I was in the USA Today show this morning.
> Roughly 8:00am NYC time



Kirt is too Pro! :tu



Spoiler



HUE HUE HUE
pizza?


----------



## Parity Case (Apr 24, 2014)

Short BBC video piece on a cube exhibit in New Jersey celebrating 40 years of cubing. Apparently will be shown at other places around the world after it closes in NJ.

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-27137284


----------



## Michael Womack (Apr 24, 2014)

Parity Case said:


> Short BBC video piece on a cube exhibit in New Jersey celebrating 40 years of cubing. Apparently will be shown at other places around the world after it closes in NJ.
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-27137284



Thats at the LSC


----------



## Mollerz (Apr 24, 2014)

I'm on BBC Breakfast tomorrow morning at 8:50am! For anyone in the UK, feel free to watch.


----------



## Riley (Apr 26, 2014)

Again, the 40th anniversary story, but damn. FRONT PAGE AW YEAH

http://www.nytimes.com/


----------



## GuRoux (Apr 26, 2014)

Riley said:


> Again, the 40th anniversary story, but damn. FRONT PAGE AW YEAH
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/



I don't see it.


----------



## Riley (Apr 26, 2014)

GuRoux said:


> I don't see it.



http://imgur.com/cI4aL19

The actual article.


----------



## GuRoux (Apr 26, 2014)

Riley said:


> http://imgur.com/cI4aL19
> 
> The actual article.



thanks.


----------



## peterbone (Apr 28, 2014)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-27186297

Not a bad article, but the part about the difficulty and the number of permutations annoyed me as normal.


----------



## AmazingCuber (Apr 29, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nz7MjoCykNU Find the Rubik's cube!


----------



## ischeff (May 2, 2014)

Congrats to all the cubers who have been mentioned so far! I'm the reporter/cuber whom some of you met at the 2012 US Nats and 2013 Worlds, and the story I've been working on was published today, online, by The Guardian. It features faz, Mats, Conny, and Andy Smith gets a mention, too! http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/may/02/rubiks-cube-competitive-world-speedcubing Give it a read and let me know what you think! (And sorry if I've muffed up the post; I'm new to the forums)


----------



## XTowncuber (May 3, 2014)

http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/may/02/rubiks-cube-competitive-world-speedcubing

Not sure if that's been posted yet, but I don't think so. Feliks shared it on facebook. Probably the best article about speedcubing I've seen.


----------



## antoineccantin (May 3, 2014)

My media appearances since WR:
https://sites.google.com/site/antoineccantin/media

*I have on the site:*
*6* news stories/interviews
*1* no interview news story
*3* related news video clips
*21* English articles
*7* French articles
*7* Hungarian articles

Total of *44* media things


----------



## GhettiBoy (May 12, 2014)

Sadly, I couldn't find a video about this, but in the movie Mister Peabody and Sherman, the ending shows Einstein playing with a Rubik's cube, and he supposedly solves it. He looks at all of the faces, and they are all solved, and then he looks at the red face. Everything on that face is solved except the center piece, which is a white center piece. He then gets quite angry and throw the cube onto the floor, shattering it.




WHY, PARITY ON 3X3?!?!?!


----------



## Marco Cuber (May 18, 2014)

GhettiBoy said:


> Sadly, I couldn't find a video about this, but in the movie Mister Peabody and Sherman, the ending shows Einstein playing with a Rubik's cube, and he supposedly solves it. He looks at all of the faces, and they are all solved, and then he looks at the red face. Everything on that face is solved except the center piece, which is a white center piece. He then gets quite angry and throw the cube onto the floor, shattering it.
> 
> WHY, PARITY ON 3X3?!?!?!


Dang you beat me too it.  I couldn't find a video either.
Heres a video of a recent competition in the Philippines. Former Skewb Single WR holder, Mharr Justhie Ampong
was interviewed here. WARNING: In Tagalog/Filipino.https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YELrto2kdWk

Edit:
I really want to show you guys this thing i found in google


----------



## chris410 (May 19, 2014)

check out google right now!


----------



## TDM (May 19, 2014)

chris410 said:


> check out google right now!





Marco Cuber said:


> Sorry for the double post but I really want to show you guys this thing i found in google View attachment 4110


I've heard the word 'Google' too much today.
And now it's spread to here.
I can't escape from it...


----------



## ultimate enemy (May 19, 2014)

TDM said:


> I've heard the word 'Google' too much today.
> And now it's spread to here.
> I can't escape from it...



I've heard it over 50 times today.....It gets old after 2.


----------



## EMI (May 19, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KTW4XBjnpYk&feature=youtu.be

It's at the cubikon store in Germany btw. The speedcuber at the very end is Lasse Korbanka.


----------



## HKCubing (May 19, 2014)

GhettiBoy said:


> Sadly, I couldn't find a video about this, but in the movie Mister Peabody and Sherman, the ending shows Einstein playing with a Rubik's cube, and he supposedly solves it. He looks at all of the faces, and they are all solved, and then he looks at the red face. Everything on that face is solved except the center piece, which is a white center piece. He then gets quite angry and throw the cube onto the floor, shattering it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wait, the cube has a parity?


----------



## cubizh (May 25, 2014)

3 page report in sunday's magazine of Correio da Manhã, the most popular portuguese newspaper about the rubik's cube:



Spoiler: Part 1














Spoiler: Part 2


----------



## cathulhu (May 26, 2014)

Guinness record lego tower in Budapest with a cube on top


----------



## newtonbase (May 26, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> Finished my America's Got Talent auditions yesterday, celeb judges and all.
> 
> Watch on NBC 8 PM/7 PM central on May 27!



I assume this will be on YouTube fairly quickly?


----------



## giorgi (May 26, 2014)

Annoying Orange  Rubik's Cube https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=em5dAag4fGo


----------



## Coolster01 (May 27, 2014)

newtonbase said:


> I assume this will be on YouTube fairly quickly?



We'll see!

Here is the trailer, a super short glimpse is seen of my feet :






See 2:04ish


----------



## DeeDubb (May 27, 2014)

Fix the link Rami!

EDIT: Also, congrats for breaking into the mainstream!!!


----------



## Coolster01 (May 27, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> Fix the link Rami!
> 
> EDIT: Also, congrats for breaking into the mainstream!!!



Fixed. Thanks!


----------



## newtonbase (May 27, 2014)

So you are taking the Simon Westlund approach. I hope you get/got through.


----------



## DeeDubb (May 27, 2014)

Honestly, I'm a bit disappointed to see feet. I don't think it really comes off as impressive as other aspects of cubing do. I think doing like a relay of 10 2x2s in under 30 seconds would be pretty awesome.


----------



## Coolster01 (May 27, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> Honestly, I'm a bit disappointed to see feet. I don't think it really comes off as impressive as other aspects of cubing do. I think doing like a relay of 10 2x2s in under 30 seconds would be pretty awesome.



Reasons why I did feet:

1. They literally scouted me and said the feet was amazing and they want me to do feet on the show (I happen to be best in America for the event, too).
2. My plan include(s/d) doing much more different things in later rounds, most likely with no feet at all and more other events.


----------



## DeeDubb (May 27, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> Reasons why I did feet:
> 
> 1. They literally scouted me and said the feet was amazing and they want me to do feet on the show (I happen to be best in America for the event, too).
> 2. My plan* include(s/d) *doing much more different things in later rounds, most likely with no feet at all and more other events.



That makes sense. I know you are great at feet. I hope it's the present tense, not the past tense, haha. I don't see how a cuber would get too deep in the competition, but the more exposure you get, the better it is for you, and the American cubing community. I can envision a lot of new cubers coming after seeing your appearance.


----------



## stoic (May 27, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> I don't see how a cuber would get too deep in the competition



Simon Westlund won the whole competition in the Swedish version


----------



## DeeDubb (May 27, 2014)

ellwd said:


> Simon Westlund won the whole competition in the Swedish version



yeah, but Americans are fickle. Nothing like that ever makes it deep. It's always singers or big production dance things.


----------



## XTowncuber (May 27, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> yeah, but Americans are fickle. Nothing like that ever makes it deep. It's always singers or big production dance things.



Part of the prize in a show on the Vegas strip. Good luck getting an hour long cubing show that people will watch.


----------



## newtonbase (May 27, 2014)

Yes, it's not the sort of act that has much of a chance of winning but if his personality comes through I bet he could get plenty of votes. The mums will love him. 

I'm trying to picture his reaction if he won it but my brain's not big enough!


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 28, 2014)

I just finished watching it a little while ago, it was going to be a bonus because i love AGT already, but with a cuber being on there it would be even more awesome. They didn't show you though :/


----------



## Laradoodle4 (May 28, 2014)

(Very late) The other day I was listening to music on youtube, kpop specifically, and realised that in the 4Minute MV for Heart to Heart (japan ver.), SoHyun is holding a white cube for most of the takes (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M-XXJJFZcXg, can first be seen at 0:18). I also saw that in the I My Me Mine MV for the same group, there is a Rubiks' cube at 0:10 (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OGvwy3qhjDM). I then realised that this group are signed with a company called Cube Entertainment. Just thought that was interesting (I am aware that I have absolutely terrible music taste but please don't judge me for it)


----------



## DeeDubb (May 28, 2014)

Laradoodle4 said:


> (Very late) The other day I was listening to music on youtube, kpop specifically, and realised that in the 4Minute MV for Heart to Heart (japan ver.), SoHyun is holding a white cube for most of the takes (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M-XXJJFZcXg, can first be seen at 0:18). I also saw that in the I My Me Mine MV for the same group, there is a Rubiks' cube at 0:10 (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OGvwy3qhjDM). I then realised that this group are signed with a company called Cube Entertainment. Just thought that was interesting (I am aware that I have absolutely terrible music taste but please don't judge me for it)



haha, I wish I listened to K-Pop, because it would help me with my Korean study. Use your guilty pleasure as a way to get you into learning a new language. My friends that love K-Pop learn Korean so much faster than me.


----------



## Coolster01 (May 28, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> I just finished watching it a little while ago, it was going to be a bonus because i love AGT already, but with a cuber being on there it would be even more awesome. They didn't show you though :/



I feel like its the thousandth time I've said this, but they have multiple episode of auditions. I might be in the next one which is June 1st from 7-9 EST.


----------



## Coolster01 (May 28, 2014)

Woah didnt see this:
http://starrymag.com/?p=3144
Silly Heidi, I'm 12 xD

EDIT: http://thetvpage.com/2014/05/21/agt-new-season-will-feature-sex-ballroom-dancing-rubiks-cube-pro/ (yeah, inappropriate link text) 

Woowwwwww I'm not 9


----------



## giorgi (Jun 7, 2014)

Simon Westlund at Britain's Got More Talent  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p3UEhfbREQI


----------



## Coolster01 (Jun 7, 2014)

giorgi said:


> Simon Westlund at Britain's Got More Talent  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p3UEhfbREQI



Aw, I wish they'd show what the judges thought of it.  Still awesome! Should've done with hands too, but they seemed to love it. Dat laughing though


----------



## Carrot (Jun 8, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> Woowwwwww I'm not 9



yeah right..


----------



## Coolster01 (Jun 12, 2014)

Hint: If you live in America, watch the next AGT episode (Tuesday June 17, 8 PM EST, on NBC). You should enjoy it.


----------



## newtonbase (Jun 18, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> Hint: If you live in America, watch the next AGT episode (Tuesday June 17, 8 PM EST, on NBC). You should enjoy it.



I can't find this on YouTube. Is it available anywhere?


----------



## RjFx2 (Jun 18, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> Hint: If you live in America, watch the next AGT episode (Tuesday June 17, 8 PM EST, on NBC). You should enjoy it.



I saw you, it was really short though. I heard one of the judges say it was 90 seconds together. Is that correct?


----------



## timeless (Jun 18, 2014)

newtonbase said:


> I can't find this on YouTube. Is it available anywhere?



http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http://vodlocker.com/dzq2u7bxq9ln&h=lAQEWqeEk 71:15


----------



## newtonbase (Jun 19, 2014)

I'm afraid I can't get the link to work. Is there an alternative?


----------



## Coolster01 (Jun 19, 2014)

I found this: http://www.nbc.com/americas-got-talent/video/auditions-week-4/2790578


----------



## Hypocrism (Jun 19, 2014)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p0217k6m

Sorry for sounding like an idiot..


----------



## Coolster01 (Jun 20, 2014)

http://youtu.be/KgIUNZyby1w?t=1m26s

split second of a cube xDDDDD


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jun 23, 2014)

A 5x5 in a Maybeline dream pure BB commercial, even though I have no idea what it's purpose or what it's significance is. I am away from my laptop, so I can't link it, but you guys can just search: Maybeline dream pure BB commercial on YouTube.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 29, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


>



Way to own the stage  Sucks that they didn't have the full thing, but I'm glad you're going to Vegas!!! Better practice your BLD, cause if you get much further, that's gonna be how you win it. Don't focus on speed too much for BLD, they are gonna give you a lot of inspection time, just make sure you can solve 100% of the time with unlimited inspection and 1 minute execution. There's gonna be lots of pressure for a BLD solve, so make sure you're ready to rock it!


----------



## Hypocrism (Jul 1, 2014)

There's going to be an Imax production about the cube coming out. I saw the first public showing of the trailer at this event but forgot about it due to nerves.

http://mcr.chu.cam.ac.uk/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/Autism-and-the-Rubiks-Cube-Invite.pdf

I don't think it's officially announced yet, I can't find word on the internet. Can't remember the title!


----------



## DeeDubb (Jul 6, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10203265592974403

Couldn't get this uploaded to YouTube... stupid copyright stuff. Anyway, I love this song. It's been stuck in my head for 14 years.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 6, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


>



Hopefully they won't want you to be there during Nats


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 13, 2014)

a beaten up rubik's cube right at the beggining


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 13, 2014)

http://www.smithsonianmag.com/arts-culture/behind-unceasing-allure-rubiks-cube-180951866/


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jul 22, 2014)

Well this is weird. I emailed RTE(Radio, Teiliffiese, Eirínn. Eng. Radio, Television, Ireland) And they emailed back almost straight away. Apparently I'm on a radio show at 9 o'clock. Which is an hour and 15 minutes after I emailed! Currently twenty past 8 and I'm on just after 9! Good Luck to me!


----------



## Ltsurge (Jul 22, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> Well this is weird. I emailed RTE(Radio, Teiliffiese, Eirínn. Eng. Radio, Television, Ireland) And they emailed back almost straight away. Apparently I'm on a radio show at 9 o'clock. Which is an hour and 15 minutes after I emailed! Currently twenty past 8 and I'm on just after 9! Good Luck to me!



Good luck to you too


----------



## LucidCuber (Jul 22, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> Well this is weird. I emailed RTE(Radio, Teiliffiese, Eirínn. Eng. Radio, Television, Ireland) And they emailed back almost straight away. Apparently I'm on a radio show at 9 o'clock. Which is an hour and 15 minutes after I emailed! Currently twenty past 8 and I'm on just after 9! Good Luck to me!



http://www.rte.ie/radio/utils/radioplayer/rteradioweb.html#!rii=1:20620709:0::

"Do you peel the stickers"

They will never stop with this will they 

Great interview!


----------



## Renslay (Jul 22, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> Well this is weird. I emailed RTE(Radio, Teiliffiese, Eirínn. Eng. Radio, Television, Ireland) And they emailed back almost straight away. Apparently I'm on a radio show at 9 o'clock. Which is an hour and 15 minutes after I emailed! Currently twenty past 8 and I'm on just after 9! Good Luck to me!



Great interview, congrats!


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jul 22, 2014)

Renslay said:


> Great interview, congrats!



Thank you!


----------



## Cubeologist (Jul 22, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> Well this is weird. I emailed RTE(Radio, Teiliffiese, Eirínn. Eng. Radio, Television, Ireland) And they emailed back almost straight away. Apparently I'm on a radio show at 9 o'clock. Which is an hour and 15 minutes after I emailed! Currently twenty past 8 and I'm on just after 9! Good Luck to me!



Great interview. And it sounds like you're going to have a follow-up with them as well. Congratulations and great job spreading the word about our hobby!


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jul 22, 2014)

Cubeologist said:


> Great interview. And it sounds like you're going to have a follow-up with them as well. Congratulations and great job spreading the word about our hobby!



Thx!


----------



## XTowncuber (Aug 4, 2014)

http://www.whio.com/news/news/xenia-teen-wins-rubiks-cube-us-championship/ngtLR/
"On Sunday, Brads set a North American record of 5.97 seconds for solving *one side* of the 3x3 cube."

PLEASE! WHEN CAN WE HAVE THE FACEPALM SMILEY BACK!?!?!?!


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Aug 4, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> http://www.whio.com/news/news/xenia-teen-wins-rubiks-cu
> "On Sunday, Brads set a North American record of 5.97 seconds for solving *one side* of the 3x3 cube."
> 
> PLEASE! WHEN CAN WE HAVE THE FACEPALM SMILEY BACK!?!?!?!



Damn! I think the site is only accessible for people in North America or just the USA. If not then my computer can't get to the page. But congratulations anyway!


----------



## Evan Liu (Aug 4, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> http://www.whio.com/news/news/xenia-teen-wins-rubiks-cu
> "On Sunday, Brads set a North American record of 5.97 seconds for solving *one side* of the 3x3 cube."
> 
> PLEASE! WHEN CAN WE HAVE THE FACEPALM SMILEY BACK!?!?!?!


I think your link got cut off; here's the correct one: 
http://www.whio.com/news/news/xenia-teen-wins-rubiks-cube-us-championship/ngtLR/
Congrats on your (actual) accomplishments!


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Aug 4, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> http://www.whio.com/news/news/xenia-teen-wins-rubiks-cu
> "On Sunday, Brads set a North American record of 5.97 seconds for solving *one side* of the 3x3 cube."
> 
> PLEASE! WHEN CAN WE HAVE THE FACEPALM SMILEY BACK!?!?!?!



Whoa! We have an event for solving one side of the cube. xD


----------



## tpt8899 (Aug 10, 2014)

http://www.vidangel.com/btsauto/#.U-d8rEu9LCQ around 7 minute


----------



## cubizh (Aug 11, 2014)

http://redeglobo.globo.com/como-sera/noticia/2014/08/professor-campeao-de-cubo-magico-transforma-brincadeira-em-disciplina.html

In depth news piece about cubing in Brazil, and how it is now a proper class (with its own syllabus, like any other) in a São Paulo school.

You can actually see the classroom, and the kids in it, in the video at around 3:55. Also further discussion about competitive events and general information about what it takes to solve makes this a wonderful news report.


----------



## DGCubes (Aug 11, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> http://www.whio.com/news/news/xenia-teen-wins-rubiks-cube-us-championship/ngtLR/
> "On Sunday, Brads set a North American record of 5.97 seconds for solving *one side* of the 3x3 cube."
> 
> PLEASE! WHEN CAN WE HAVE THE FACEPALM SMILEY BACK!?!?!?!



That is such a huge fail. Those noncubers...

I have one that might be almost as bad: http://www.dailylocal.com/general-news/20140719/with-rubiks-cube-pa-boy-is-outta-sight

"At competitions, players sometimes rub the cubes in sand so that the pieces won’t stick as they are moved." Seriously, RUBBING IN SAND?!?! The writer should realize that this destroys plastic. I only have one guess on where they got this idea. They were probably told that we modify our cubes by sanding them down. So, apparently, sanding down = rubbing in sand.


----------



## Stefan (Aug 11, 2014)

DGCubes said:


> "At competitions, players sometimes rub the cubes in sand so that the pieces won’t stick as they are moved." Seriously, RUBBING IN SAND?!?! The writer should realize that this destroys plastic. I only have one guess on where they got this idea. They were probably told that we modify our cubes by sanding them down. So, apparently, sanding down = rubbing in sand.



Well, might not be that far off. I think I remember people around 2004-2006 or so actually using sand in their cubes to break them in.


----------



## cathulhu (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## cubizh (Aug 28, 2014)

[YOUTUBEHD]VS2FrmONpuM[/YOUTUBEHD]


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 28, 2014)

Cube fridge in this video http://youtu.be/iqkSEfhCob4?t=40s


----------



## Prismatic (Sep 14, 2014)

There's a rubik's cube around the 25 second mark, but it looks like it's only pink and black.


----------



## Hypocrism (Sep 14, 2014)

The child is holding a Rubik's Cube in the back seat of the car near the beginning of "Sex Tape"

Don't see it, it's awful.



DGCubes said:


> That is such a huge fail. Those noncubers...
> 
> I have one that might be almost as bad: http://www.dailylocal.com/general-news/20140719/with-rubiks-cube-pa-boy-is-outta-sight
> 
> "At competitions, players sometimes rub the cubes in sand so that the pieces won’t stick as they are moved." Seriously, RUBBING IN SAND?!?! The writer should realize that this destroys plastic. I only have one guess on where they got this idea. They were probably told that we modify our cubes by sanding them down. So, apparently, sanding down = rubbing in sand.



This was actually done ages ago on the old types of cube, I think....


----------



## timeless (Oct 5, 2014)

http://globalnews.ca/video/1585702/rubiks-speed-cubers
http://www.chch.com/rubiks-cube-marks-40th-anniversary/
http://www.rogerstv.com/page.aspx?lid=237&rid=2&gid=216115
http://edmonton.ctvnews.ca/video?clipId=456721&binId=1.1203468&playlistPageNum=1
http://www.btedmonton.ca/videos/3817256311001/


----------



## danchoi955 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Cubing in the 3rd episode of Scorpion (CBS)*

Anyone seen this episode, at the beginning where Walter and Sylvester are having a cubing competition? It's totally pathetic! How do you compete using your palms? And a blind solve without inspection? It goes to say that actors can't solve the Rubik's cube. It doesn't matter how smart you are, you can't really cube without practices. Even with an IQ of 190, which is what Walter claims to have, there's physical dexterity in hand and eye coordination. Smart alone cannot solve the cube. So what does it take to solve a cube, fast? Good memory, pattern recognition, practices, muscle memory?


----------



## Logiqx (Oct 9, 2014)

Apparently there is a regular Rubik's cube in Coronation Street (UK soap opera).

I don't watch it but my girlfriend says they occasionally "doodle" with the cube then put it down again.

It's in the office of the local taxi company...


----------



## MineKB (Oct 11, 2014)

Was watching every episode of Degrassi Season 13 over again in anticipation for Season 14 and saw a Rubik's Cube on Principal Simpson's desk!


----------



## donal56 (Oct 16, 2014)

Hulk with a rubiks cube


----------



## Hssandwich (Oct 16, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> Well this is weird. I emailed RTE(Radio, Teiliffiese, Eirínn. Eng. Radio, Television, Ireland) And they emailed back almost straight away. Apparently I'm on a radio show at 9 o'clock. Which is an hour and 15 minutes after I emailed! Currently twenty past 8 and I'm on just after 9! Good Luck to me!


Wow! This was on my birthday!


----------



## newtonbase (Oct 17, 2014)

Educating the East End. One of the pupils can solve a cube in under a minute which apparently makes him clever. Available on 4OD about 4 mins in to the most recent episode.


----------



## Soul Cube (Oct 18, 2014)

*Cubing scene in scorpion*

Who has seen the obviously fake cubing scene in the show scorpion? It is so fake


----------



## newtonbase (Oct 18, 2014)

Just looked that up. It's awful.


----------



## giorgi (Oct 18, 2014)

lol I just saw rubik's cube on UK x factors one of the screens


----------



## JediJupiter (Oct 18, 2014)

giorgi said:


> lol I just saw rubik's cube on UK x factors one of the screens



Gah, two orange middle pieces.


----------



## pdilla (Oct 30, 2014)

In the movie _Lucy_ during Morgan Freeman's talk about the brain.


----------



## Berd (Nov 7, 2014)

http://youtu.be/gbdGQ_5crcI?t=58s Don't know if this counts but look at the guy he kills at one minute. Great channel btw


----------



## BillyRain (Nov 9, 2014)

pdilla said:


> In the movie _Lucy_ during Morgan Freeman's talk about the brain.









Anyone know who he is??? Was so funny when we watched this movie.. was so engrossed and then BLAM, speedcuber. We were like "AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!" *Point at TV like wtf*


----------



## Silverspeed (Nov 9, 2014)

There was a sudoku cube in S1 ep2 (I believe) of sherlock.


----------



## newtonbase (Nov 9, 2014)

BillyRain said:


> http://www.wolfsword.co.uk/lucy.png
> 
> Anyone know who he is??? Was so funny when we watched this movie.. was so engrossed and then BLAM, speedcuber. We were like "AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!" *Point at TV like wtf*



Google led me to https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008HANK01


----------



## 1w3playZ (Nov 13, 2014)

I have a school agenda that has a Rubik's cube in it a few times. It has nothing to do with media though.


----------



## Me (Nov 13, 2014)

There is (what looks like) a white pillowed V-Cube 3 in Interstellar.


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 13, 2014)

Me said:


> There is (what looks like) a white pillowed V-Cube 3 in Interstellar.



Yeah V-cube shared one on facebook of the trailers and said that it was the v-cube 3 pillowed.


----------



## Namoon (Nov 14, 2014)

on the Canadian news there was an interview with a speedcuber.


----------



## SACuber (Nov 17, 2014)

In big bang theory I constantly seeing cubes


----------



## pdilla (Nov 17, 2014)

In Toy Story's Partysaurus Rex. When the tub gets plugged and the camera goes underwater.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Za7n1MlkRKo?t=4m19s


----------



## RageCuber (Nov 26, 2014)

This is the best video ever. the cube part is at around 1:30.
if you don't know whats going on they're making fun of MLG montages.[video]youtube.com/watch?v=xy-yIAWF1lo&list=UUIh6suDBrM7H8kIiiHkYXfA[/video]
EDIT- there might be some profanity just fyi


----------



## ClovisKoo (Nov 26, 2014)

RageCuber said:


> This is the best video ever. the cube part is at around 1:30.
> if you don't know whats going on they're making fun of MLG montages.youtube.com/watch?v=xy-yIAWF1lo&list=UUIh6suDBrM7H8kIiiHkYXfA
> EDIT- there might be some profanity just fyi



what a scrub, that's not even 10 memes per second 
Also there's a whole bunch of flashing lights so you might want to steer clear if you're prone to that


----------



## RageCuber (Nov 26, 2014)

theres not enough dewritos either.


----------



## cubizh (Dec 2, 2014)




----------



## Rushcubed (Dec 2, 2014)

The documentary, "Please Subscribe" had a segment on Dan Brown. It's actually what got me into cubing. 
Also, the burn your belly fat guy who's commercials incessantly pop up on YouTube makes poor use of one in one of his pitches


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 16, 2014)

My local radio station mentioned Maskow's BLD record!

They also mentioned his MBLD WR


----------



## rjcaste (Dec 17, 2014)

A long time ago, about in 2011 I think, I used to watch videos on a site called break.com. It basically compiled the best videos from Youtube everyday into one site. I was a non-cuber at the time. There was a video called "World Record Rubik's Cube" and it was Feliks' world record in about 6 seconds I think. When I watched it, I was extremely astounded as all non-cubers would be and I remember wondering, "Is this guy a genius?", "How does he turn his fingers so quickly?". The video exposed me and hundreds of thousands of other watchers to the world of speedcubing. It was really amazing.

There are other videos on the site that show BLD solves, underwater solves, etc.


----------



## timeless (Dec 18, 2014)

http://metronews.ca/news/vancouver/...t-designs-robot-that-can-solve-a-rubiks-cube/


----------



## Zhanchi1 (Dec 26, 2014)

There is a Rubik's cube in the music video for pay phone by maroon 5


----------



## rjcaste (Dec 31, 2014)

On a really popular science channel called Vsauce (~8 Million Subs), in the background of at least one of his videos there is a 3x3, a 5x5, a 6x6, and a pillowed 7x7 (I think it's 7x7), and another weird 3x3.

Here's the link: http://youtu.be/yE8rkG9Dw4s?t=2m45s

Every cube is solved but the 7x7


----------



## timeless (Jan 11, 2015)




----------



## timeless (Jan 12, 2015)

Feliks Zemdegs
Expresso TV, definitely the coolest host and studio - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0KewiEC3jvc
News24 Africa- https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4nJXYJrweus and https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mBUnux2LL2A
YoTV's great coverage of the Cape Town competition 
Part 1: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/…/141127to28Speedcube6a-i…
Part 2: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/…/141127to28Speedcube6b-i…
DJ Fresh, 5FM Johannesburg (audio) - http://iono.fm/e/118158
HeartFM, Cape Town - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8tHfghK1Kr0


----------



## Cube Is Life (Jan 12, 2015)

3x3-5x5 were being solved in a tv show called Scorpion, it's about people with insane IQ's that work with the government to stop crimes.


----------



## Christopher Mowla (Jan 22, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HcCT2taCrYg


----------



## Dene (Jan 25, 2015)

I was watching an episode of my new favourite show, a Chinese dating show. The english name is "If you are the one"; in Chinese, "Fei Cheng Wu Rao" (非誠勿擾). I was just watching an episode and I saw a cuber! (These are somewhat old episodes). The translation of his name was Qiu Riyao. Does he have a WCA profile? Does anyone know him? I just wanted to tell him I think he's totally badass, and I'm super jealous that he got to go on the show.

It seems he's an expert with nunchuks and a rocket scientist, but that still wasn't enough to get him a date. Major bummer.


----------



## stoic (Feb 25, 2015)

On the latest episode of Gogglebox (UK - first show in new series; straight after first set of adverts), the father in the Tapper family solves a cube for his family.
Looks like he's using a Dayan cube and I think he's possibly using some kind of CF method but not sure


----------



## JemFish (Feb 25, 2015)

Dene said:


> I was watching an episode of my new favourite show, a Chinese dating show. The english name is "If you are the one"; in Chinese, "Fei Cheng Wu Rao" (非誠勿擾). I was just watching an episode and I saw a cuber! (These are somewhat old episodes). The translation of his name was Qiu Riyao. Does he have a WCA profile? Does anyone know him? I just wanted to tell him I think he's totally badass, and I'm super jealous that he got to go on the show.
> 
> It seems he's an expert with nunchuks and a rocket scientist, but that still wasn't enough to get him a date. Major bummer.



Oh man I know that show and it's so stupid/funny.


----------



## timeless (Feb 28, 2015)

Dene said:


> I was watching an episode of my new favourite show, a Chinese dating show. The english name is "If you are the one"; in Chinese, "Fei Cheng Wu Rao" (非誠勿擾). I was just watching an episode and I saw a cuber! (These are somewhat old episodes). The translation of his name was Qiu Riyao. Does he have a WCA profile? Does anyone know him? I just wanted to tell him I think he's totally badass, and I'm super jealous that he got to go on the show.
> 
> It seems he's an expert with nunchuks and a rocket scientist, but that still wasn't enough to get him a date. Major bummer.



link?


----------



## AlexTheEmperor (Feb 28, 2015)

ellwd said:


> On the latest episode of Gogglebox (UK - first show in new series; straight after first set of adverts), the father in the Tapper family solves a cube for his family.
> Looks like he's using a Dayan cube and I think he's possibly using some kind of CF method but not sure



I saw that too, looks like he was doing R' D' R D to orient corners in beginner's method.


----------



## AlexMaass (Mar 29, 2015)

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/03/29/fashion/weddings/starting-a-life-together-with-pi.html

Congratulations Bob!


----------



## obelisk477 (Mar 29, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> http://www.nytimes.com/2015/03/29/fashion/weddings/starting-a-life-together-with-pi.html
> 
> Congratulations Bob!


"unscrambling"

*shudders*


----------



## Stefan (Mar 29, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> http://www.nytimes.com/2015/03/29/fashion/weddings/starting-a-life-together-with-pi.html
> 
> Congratulations Bob!



This confirms yet again that physicists don't care about accuracy.


----------



## AlexMaass (Mar 29, 2015)

obelisk477 said:


> "unscrambling"
> 
> *shudders*



meh close enough


----------



## Odysseus (May 6, 2015)

http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/kana...ag/video/2371942/Markus-Lanz-vom-7-April-2015
Start at 8:33

pretty sure he swaps cubes at 9:22

Reconstruction of the "solve":
(M' U) x8
Rw x L'

Solve at the end: no clue


----------



## pdilla (Jun 19, 2015)

Vsauce: https://youtu.be/Y2gTSjoEExc?t=6m39s

Derren Brown trick: https://youtu.be/iXeKqYiH8BM
(It looks dumb out of context, watch the whole show! It's good!)


----------



## pdilla (Jun 22, 2015)

Bieber solving it (again) on The Late Late show with James Cordon.


----------



## LyrikTech (Jun 27, 2015)

Not sure if this has been said already but I remember cringing at the sight of a V - Cube 3 while watching Interstellar.


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Jun 27, 2015)

Yeah pillowed and white plastic if I remember

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## DGCubes (Jul 8, 2015)

http://fun107.com/kid-breaks-rubics-cube-record-in-less-than-a-minute/

This is quite honestly one of the worst cubing articles I have ever seen.



> He was sitting in math class surrounded by classmates when he gave the Rubik’s Cube a go. Right from the get-go, it looked like Collin was a pro! He knew exactly what moves to make in order to solve the puzzle! He did so in less than one minute! Amazing!



In math class... classmates... really? And less than ONE MINUTE?! Technically they're right, but...
And of course they had to include this:



> I took the Rubik’s Cube into my room and took off every single sticker and placed it in the correct spot. I thought this was an absolutely brilliant idea.



Even though it doesn't work anymore, :fp


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 8, 2015)

LyrikTech said:


> Not sure if this has been said already but I remember cringing at the sight of a V - Cube 3 while watching Interstellar.



I remember that! best movie ever! 



DGCubes said:


> http://fun107.com/kid-breaks-rubics-cube-record-in-less-than-a-minute/
> 
> This is quite honestly one of the worst cubing articles I have ever seen.
> 
> ...



how could they fail that badly...


----------



## obelisk477 (Jul 21, 2015)

http://www.npr.org/2015/07/20/42446...ube-world-champ-six-seconds-is-plenty-of-time

Well written and intelligible


----------



## United Thought (Jul 26, 2015)

Not sure if this counts, but in a french newspaper (Nice Matin)I was reading since I am on holiday, there was an article in the first paragraph of which there were 2 mentions of the word Roux and 2 of the word Brest(Here, a place name).


----------



## AlexMaass (Jul 26, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XwNUmnDu1r8 best news report on the cube ever lol


----------



## Myachii (Jul 26, 2015)

DGCubes said:


> http://fun107.com/kid-breaks-rubics-cube-record-in-less-than-a-minute/
> 
> This is quite honestly one of the worst cubing articles I have ever seen.



There was a comment on this article that somebody (Daniel Karnaukh, not sure if this is you DG?) made that deserves to see the light of day:

This is the most ridiculous article about this event I've ever seen. It has so many falsities that I burst out laughing reading this horrible excuse of an article. First of all, the title. It is an understatement to say that Collin solved the cube in under 1 minute. He solved it in 5.25 seconds, and consistently solves it in under 10 seconds, not a minute. Now for the first sentence of the article, which already is wrong: "The Rubik’s Cube…one of life’s great mysteries to some, but not to one young boy." There are tens of thousands of people that know how to solve a Rubik's Cube, Collin is far from the only one.
And again, not under a minute, more like under 6 seconds. Now for the first paragraph. The very first words in this paragraph had me laughing uncontrollably. A math class? This is a cubing competition, an event where many people (who have learned how to solve a Rubik's Cube) compete to solve a Rubik's Cube as fast as they can. I was even there. What kind of idiot are you to assume that this is a math class? First of all, there are people ranging from 10 years old to fully grown adults in this room, which is NOT what a math class is consisted of. Also, what kind of math class takes place in a cafeteria? And lastly, math classes do not have professional timers in the middle of the room, with people filming them! For the last time, this is a CUBING COMPETITION. Moving on to the second paragraph. These are NOT his classmates, these are cubers, people in the cubing community who know how to solve a Rubik's Cube, me being one of them. Not his classmates. In fact, these cubers have travelled up to several hours to be at that competition, so they can't be his classmates. And when he solves the cube, yes, they were excited, but nowhere in the video does anybody say "Oh my gosh". Again, these people cannot possibly be his classmates. Maybe if you did your research, you would actually right an accurate description of what REALLY happened. Sometimes I wonder what this world has come to, where news article writers don't even take more than 2 seconds to think about what they're writing. I could honestly bang my head on my keyboard a few times and write a better article than this.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 26, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XwNUmnDu1r8 best news report on the cube ever lol



I totally agree! This is the best report I've ever seen on YT


----------



## Berd (Jul 26, 2015)

Great report!


----------



## newtonbase (Jul 26, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XwNUmnDu1r8 best news report on the cube ever lol



Yes. It really was excellent. 

The reporter's voice reminds me of someone but I can't place it and it's bugging me.


----------



## Stefan (Jul 26, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XwNUmnDu1r8 best news report on the cube ever lol



Very nice, though I hate the part that says it's not difficult and that people who say/think it is are wrong. Those people obviously mean solving it on your own, without help, and that *is* difficult.


----------



## biscuit (Jul 26, 2015)

Stefan said:


> Very nice, though I hate the part that says it's not difficult and that people who say/think it is are wrong. Those people obviously mean solving it on your own, without help, and that *is* difficult.



That's not what they are saying though.


----------



## DGCubes (Jul 26, 2015)

Myachii said:


> There was a comment on this article that somebody (Daniel Karnaukh, not sure if this is you DG?) made that deserves to see the light of day:
> 
> This is the most ridiculous article about this event I've ever seen. It has so many falsities that I burst out laughing reading this horrible excuse of an article. First of all, the title. It is an understatement to say that Collin solved the cube in under 1 minute. He solved it in 5.25 seconds, and consistently solves it in under 10 seconds, not a minute. Now for the first sentence of the article, which already is wrong: "The Rubik’s Cube…one of life’s great mysteries to some, but not to one young boy." There are tens of thousands of people that know how to solve a Rubik's Cube, Collin is far from the only one.
> And again, not under a minute, more like under 6 seconds. Now for the first paragraph. The very first words in this paragraph had me laughing uncontrollably. A math class? This is a cubing competition, an event where many people (who have learned how to solve a Rubik's Cube) compete to solve a Rubik's Cube as fast as they can. I was even there. What kind of idiot are you to assume that this is a math class? First of all, there are people ranging from 10 years old to fully grown adults in this room, which is NOT what a math class is consisted of. Also, what kind of math class takes place in a cafeteria? And lastly, math classes do not have professional timers in the middle of the room, with people filming them! For the last time, this is a CUBING COMPETITION. Moving on to the second paragraph. These are NOT his classmates, these are cubers, people in the cubing community who know how to solve a Rubik's Cube, me being one of them. Not his classmates. In fact, these cubers have travelled up to several hours to be at that competition, so they can't be his classmates. And when he solves the cube, yes, they were excited, but nowhere in the video does anybody say "Oh my gosh". Again, these people cannot possibly be his classmates. Maybe if you did your research, you would actually right an accurate description of what REALLY happened. Sometimes I wonder what this world has come to, where news article writers don't even take more than 2 seconds to think about what they're writing. I could honestly bang my head on my keyboard a few times and write a better article than this.



That isn't me; it's one of my friends though, and we were video chatting while he wrote that. I think that comment is genius.


----------



## Stefan (Jul 27, 2015)

biscuit said:


> That's not what they are saying though.



Not sure what you mean...


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jul 27, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XwNUmnDu1r8 best news report on the cube ever lol



How coincidental that after you posted the best news report ever, Myachii quoted the worst one ever


----------



## DGCubes (Jul 27, 2015)

newtonbase said:


> Yes. It really was excellent.
> 
> The reporter's voice reminds me of someone but I can't place it and it's bugging me.



It reminds me of the narrator of the Serial podcast a little bit... low chance that's what you mean though. That news report is practically perfect though.


----------



## AlexMaass (Jul 27, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> How coincidental that after you posted the best news report ever, Myachii quoted the worst one ever



yeah, his post reminded me of this news report kinda xD


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Aug 13, 2015)

At levines desk there is a cube in Payphone on youtube


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 21, 2015)

megaminx! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qI4FkCxIySM


----------



## NeilH (Aug 21, 2015)

http://fox17online.com/2015/08/14/how-many-rubiks-cubes-can-be-solved-while-on-a-unicycle/

Coincidentally, I'm learning how to unicycle rn. maybe

EDIT: http://www.worldrecordacademy.com/g...aks_Guinness_World_Records_record_215427.html


----------



## newtonbase (Aug 25, 2015)

Cube being solved using a robotic hand. Unfortunately I couldn't find more than a still. 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-34044453


----------



## Meneghetti (Sep 28, 2015)

Gabriel Dechichi Barbar solving a cube blindfolded underwater in less than 30 seconds (execution only)
http://gshow.globo.com/programas/do...-de-resistencia-o-se-vira-nos-30-tem/4498155/
Memo starts at 2:45

He won R$25k, which is like 6k dollars!


----------



## Animorpher13 (Oct 4, 2015)

I just saw TWO Rubik's Cubes in 'The Martian'! See if you can find them!
HINT: Only one of them is a 3x3


----------



## youSurname (Oct 14, 2015)

http://heraldsun.com.au/lifestyle/p...ly-not-forgotten/story-fni0dobs-1227569220561
Rubik's Cubes are on the list.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Oct 18, 2015)

http://m.gazette.com/rubiks-cube-an...ion-of-pikes-peak-region-kids/article/1560427
First part was okay, then it got to "learning math" and algorithms "mathematical sequence to solve the cube"


----------



## cubizh (Nov 12, 2015)

2015 World Series of Poker Main Event - Final Table - Day 2


----------



## rokicki (Nov 12, 2015)

cubizh said:


> 2015 World Series of Poker Main Event - Final Table - Day 2
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/Pea7o2P.jpg



As an older amateur with a small chip stack, I suspect he was trying to minimize
the number of hands at low blinds in order to introduce more volatility and thus
increase his chances at winning.

His strategy was within the rules, but did not work and was annoying.

I think they should flatten the payouts for positions 2-9 to introduce more dynamic
play in the final table. Most play was conservative in order to get as high as
possible on the pay ladder.

And if you're going to compete for 7.7 million dollars, on nationwide television,
might as well wear a nice shirt to the table. What a bunch of ragamuffins.


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Nov 17, 2015)

Robert Yau was just on ITV news being interviewed about his recent UK champion status. The interview was about 2-3 mins and consisted mainly of "This puzzle is even older than you!" (as if the fact has any relevancy to someone's skill) and "I wouldn't even know where to start with this thing lol!" and the interviewer compared him to Usain Bolt at one point. You know, usual media babble. Rob did an 11 second solve and generally remained stoic, if not a bit uninterested. One sympathizes.

EDIT: Thread + Vid here: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/...ert-Yau-ITV-News-London&p=1130744#post1130744

On hindsight, maybe he was a bit more enthusiastic than I first percieved. Apologies for not paying attention.


----------



## newtonbase (Nov 17, 2015)

At least she didn't mention peeling the stickers off.


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Nov 17, 2015)

True that.

As I said in my edit, in hindsight, maybe he was a bit more enthusiastic than I first percieved. You can blame my poor attention span for that, sorry.


----------



## Torch (Nov 24, 2015)

Lucas made it onto FiveThirtyEight: http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/a-14-year-old-just-solved-a-rubiks-cube-in-under-five-seconds/


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Nov 24, 2015)

Torch said:


> Lucas made it onto FiveThirtyEight: http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/a-14-year-old-just-solved-a-rubiks-cube-in-under-five-seconds/



Good article. Nice that they mentioned Keaton's solve, even if it was just in the footnotes.


----------



## 1w3playZ (Nov 25, 2015)

Hey.

When my dad came home today, he said that he heard Lucas Etter talk about his 4.90 on NPR. How awesome!

http://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-...be-in-record-time-fellow-speed-cubers-go-wild

I can't find the audio version, sadly. He told me it was very good and he had a good description of what a "algorithm" is.

Also, I hope that news company VOX makes another video. That was an awesome video.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Dec 7, 2015)

1 Million Euro question at Germany's "Who wants to be a millionaire"

Of how many cubies does the Rubik's Cube by Ernö Rubik consist?

A: 22
B: 24
C: 26
D: 28

He took 26 after 15 mins and won the million


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Dec 7, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> 1 Million Euro question at Germany's "Who wants to be a millionaire"
> 
> Of how many cubies does the Rubik's Cube by Ernö Rubik consist?
> 
> ...


Lol comment After he won:
Presenter: There actually is a 4x4 Rubik's Cube, the Rubik's Revenge
Winner: I just don't *******ing care xD

And:
Winner: 2x2 must be for stupid, that doesn't exist


----------



## timeless (Dec 8, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Lol comment After he won:
> Presenter: There actually is a 4x4 Rubik's Cube, the Rubik's Revenge
> Winner: I just don't *******ing care xD
> 
> ...



isnt the answer 27? 9 cubies per layer * 3 = 27


----------



## penguinz7 (Dec 8, 2015)

timeless said:


> isnt the answer 27? 9 cubies per layer * 3 = 27



So you think the center of a cube is a cubie? Alright.


----------



## shadowslice e (Dec 8, 2015)

Are we counting the centres as separate cubies? I've always considered them one really (or discounted them in some cases) but I can see what people are coming from.


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 9, 2015)

Dayan cube in this video


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 9, 2015)

Michael Womack said:


> Dayan cube in this video
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GIvD-_ITco8&feature=em-uploademail



ye, I have sawed this


----------



## Matt11111 (Dec 12, 2015)

[video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=tUbbb0df6Bg[/video]

Not sure if anyone else said this already, but throughout the video, we see a Rubik's Cube on Kurt's drum set.


----------



## shadowslice e (Dec 12, 2015)

Pretty old video but there's one on the desk in the payphone video (by Maroon 5)


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 13, 2015)

Can't embed a specific start time, so just click here to see the video


----------



## coinman (Dec 14, 2015)

In this swedish qiuzz show there is some hungarian cubers about 15 min in to the show: http://www.tv4play.se/program/sverigequizen?video_id=3226315


----------



## Phinagin (Dec 15, 2015)

Not sure if any one saw this but it is a well written article from the toronto star newspaper. The ending to article seems a bit abrupt and out of place, but otherwise well down article.


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Dec 15, 2015)

Michael Womack said:


> Dayan cube in this video
> 
> [video]





Matt11111 said:


> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=tUbbb0df6Bg
> 
> Not sure if anyone else said this already, but throughout the video, we see a Rubik's Cube on Kurt's drum set.





YouCubing said:


> Can't embed a specific start time, so just click here to see the video



Are regular ol' Youtube videos really worth putting in this thread? I mean yea, Youtube videos are "media", but if there was a post here for every single vid that contains a Rubiks Cube, wouldn't this thread be longer than 10,000 pages?

Isn't this thread more for appearances of a cube in stuff like News reports, movies, television, ect?


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 15, 2015)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> Are regular ol' Youtube videos really worth putting in this thread? I mean yea, Youtube videos are "media", but if there was a post here for every single vid that contains a Rubiks Cube, wouldn't this thread be longer than 10,000 pages?
> 
> Isn't this thread more for appearances of a cube in stuff like News reports, movies, television, ect?



But that is a very popular YouTube channel. There aren't any restrictions for "Media" in this thread


----------



## timeless (Dec 30, 2015)

First time seeing a 3x3 and 4x4 in a cut scene of a popular mmoprg, anyone want to guess which mmorpg it was? heres a short clip here https://gfycat.com/SatisfiedSmartHoiho


----------



## JackJ (Jan 15, 2016)

Logic solving a Rubik's Cube. He's a really good rapper for people who don't already know about him.






Pretty sure he's using a Lubix Cube. I can't really get a good look at the logo. Anybody know for sure what kind of cube it is?


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 16, 2016)

JackJ said:


> Logic solving a Rubik's Cube. He's a really good rapper for people who don't already know about him.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hLqFJaH3KVY
> 
> Pretty sure he's using a Lubix Cube. I can't really get a good look at the logo. Anybody know for sure what kind of cube it is?



When he messes up F2L and thinks they flipped an edge xD


----------



## JackJ (Jan 16, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> When he messes up F2L and thinks they flipped an edge xD



Yeah lol. Really impressed he's using CFOP though. He's obviously spent at least a little time learning F2L and 4LLL. Makes me like him even more.


----------



## shadowslice e (Jan 20, 2016)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=3WeCoCuHF8Q markiplier with a 3x3 v-cube.

He says that they have the horrible knock off cause they couldn't get the "real" [clearly much better] Rubik's cube... Not that V-cubes are much better. Also, pillowed cube :/

Say hello to comments correcting the people calling it a V-cube with "rubics cube"/"rubix cube" etc


----------



## 2180161 (Jan 23, 2016)

I don't know if this was already posted but the first episode of Sherlock, there is a cube on a desk, about 10-15 minutes in.


----------



## RyanMCLNY (Jan 25, 2016)

Anime Haruchika: Haruta to Chika wa Seishun Suru. It is actually a really dumb anime but surprised to see the cubes in the background


----------



## Rocky0701 (Feb 1, 2016)

Mexican avocados commercial, with the cube of rube  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ndPEQCoSzk


----------



## TerryEmeigh (Feb 2, 2016)

Rocky0701 said:


> Mexican avocados commercial, with the cube of rube
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ndPEQCoSzk



That video was great :tu


----------



## newtonbase (Feb 11, 2016)

Shaun the Sheep


----------



## Abo (Feb 11, 2016)

Recently, about 2 or 3 weeks ago I think, Mythbusters aired the Tanker implosion episode, they did a little clip on their producing team, one of the guys had one on his desk I think


----------



## xchippy (Feb 14, 2016)

Rubik's cube master right here


----------



## Rubic (Feb 15, 2016)

Same, also Alabama.


----------



## andrew leader (Feb 16, 2016)

I dont know if this is been mentioned but in the pixar movie wall-e there is a scene with a rubiks cube


----------



## WACWCA (Feb 26, 2016)

Sreeram venkatarao is in sports illustrated


----------



## biscuit (Feb 26, 2016)

WACWCA said:


> View attachment 5925View attachment 5925
> Sreeram venkatarao is in sports illustrated



But cubing isn't a sport...


----------



## Matt11111 (Feb 26, 2016)

biscuit said:


> But cubing isn't a sport...



Let's not question it.


----------



## WACWCA (Feb 26, 2016)

I should post it in the is cubng a sport thread


----------



## biscuit (Feb 26, 2016)

WACWCA said:


> I should post it in the is cubng a sport thread



This doesn't give it any credibility any more than a cuber saying it's a sport.


----------



## WACWCA (Feb 26, 2016)

biscuit said:


> This doesn't give it any credibility any more than a cuber saying it's a sport.



I'm just joking. It was in a section about random people


----------



## WACWCA (Mar 9, 2016)

http://www.ispot.tv/ad/AbUA/2016-kia-optima-rubiks-cube-song-by-esg
Rubik's Cube in Kia Optima commercial


----------



## TheChaiCuber (Mar 9, 2016)

JackJ said:


> Logic solving a Rubik's Cube. He's a really good rapper for people who don't already know about him.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hLqFJaH3KVY
> 
> Pretty sure he's using a Lubix Cube. I can't really get a good look at the logo. Anybody know for sure what kind of cube it is?



been listening to him since under pressure. Super psyched how he had a cube skit in the incredible true story. love this boi


----------



## TheGamingCuber5 (Mar 10, 2016)

Theodore Chow was interviewed on the EOS2015 and there was a news broadcast about the EOW2016. I saw my friend on the news broadcast


----------



## BillyRain (Mar 10, 2016)

Cube sighed in the 1980's prison drama "Prisoner Cell Block H" @ 25:37


----------



## newtonbase (Mar 10, 2016)

BillyRain said:


> Cube sighed in the 1980's prison drama "Prisoner Cell Block H" @ 25:37
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lDhh5QEBs1U



What on earth were you doing watching that? I was a big fan 30 years ago.


----------



## andrew leader (Mar 14, 2016)

there is a mirror cube at the beginning of this indian song

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jZyAB2KFDls&index=27&list=RDkclXuc_J50Y


----------



## mattr555 (Mar 14, 2016)

Cnn will have a documentary about the rubik's cube soon. At the big apple 2016 competition they were interviewing some people


----------



## DGCubes (Mar 14, 2016)

mattr555 said:


> Cnn will have a documentary about the rubik's cube soon. At the big apple 2016 competition they were interviewing some people



Yeah, they were at Princeton Winter 2016 as well. I think it's supposed to be around the end of March.


----------



## mark49152 (Mar 15, 2016)

newtonbase said:


> What on earth were you doing watching that? I was a big fan 30 years ago.


Yeah me too, that's funny. The walls would wobble when they slammed a door


----------



## hkpnkp (Mar 28, 2016)

Feliks Zemdegs on this Chinese show 最强大脑 (The Brain) where he and Gianfranco Huanqui compete against a team of 2 from China

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fDIC3NVzopQ&feature=youtu.be&ab_channel=最强大脑第三季


----------



## Berd (Mar 28, 2016)

hkpnkp said:


> Feliks Zemdegs on this Chinese show 最强大脑 (The Brain) where he and Gianfranco Huanqui compete against a team of 2 from China
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fDIC3NVzopQ&feature=youtu.be&ab_channel=最强大脑第三季


That was awesome! Did they win a car at the end haha?


----------



## Isaac Lai (Mar 28, 2016)

Berd said:


> That was awesome! Did they win a car at the end haha?



Nope they didn't. And the China team should have sent Kaijun. They might've actually won.


----------



## obelisk477 (Mar 28, 2016)

hkpnkp said:


> Feliks Zemdegs on this Chinese show 最强大脑 (The Brain) where he and Gianfranco Huanqui compete against a team of 2 from China
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fDIC3NVzopQ&feature=youtu.be&ab_channel=最强大脑第三季



lulz i've never seen faz skewb before


----------



## Berd (Mar 28, 2016)

obelisk477 said:


> lulz i've never seen faz skewb before


He just uploaded a skewb average onto YouTube.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Mar 28, 2016)

Berd said:


> He just uploaded a skewb average onto YouTube.



Faz is such a skoob pro


----------



## Isaac Lai (Mar 28, 2016)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Faz is such a skoob pro



Especially with L5C cases


----------



## BenBergen (Apr 9, 2016)

http://www.bigcountryhomepage.com/news/abilene-boy-heads-to-rubiks-cube-competition

The provided me with a full month's dose of cringing.

"Gavin's knowledge of math helps him solve the Rubik's Cube by using an algorithm."

"Gavin will be heading to San Antonio in May to compete against other *Rubik's Cube mathematicians* from around the world."

Also they constantly refer to him being able to solve the cube in 12 seconds, yet in the video he clearly doesn't look like someone who is that fast.


----------



## MoFoYa (Apr 10, 2016)

BenBergen said:


> The provided me with a full month's dose of cringing.
> 
> ...
> 
> Also they constantly refer to him being able to solve the cube in 12 seconds, yet in the video he clearly doesn't look like someone who is that fast.



It depends on which equation he's using to compute the algorithm :/


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 10, 2016)

MoFoYa said:


> It depends on which equation he's using to compute the algorithm :/


of course, the mathematical equations he's using do seem a bit flawed.


----------



## Joel2274 (Apr 10, 2016)

BenBergen said:


> http://www.bigcountryhomepage.com/news/abilene-boy-heads-to-rubiks-cube-competition
> 
> The provided me with a full month's dose of cringing.
> 
> ...



Oh my gosh that was painful. There's seriously no way he did that in 12 seconds using the beginners method and they didn't even show him do a full solve. AND THERE'S NO MATH


----------



## hkpnkp (Apr 11, 2016)

BenBergen said:


> "*Rubik's Cube mathematicians* from around the world." LOL-LOL-LOL-LOL-LOL


----------



## rishirs321 (Apr 11, 2016)

XD


----------



## CubeDatCube (Apr 16, 2016)

BenBergen said:


> http://www.bigcountryhomepage.com/news/abilene-boy-heads-to-rubiks-cube-competition
> 
> The provided me with a full month's dose of cringing.
> 
> ...



Hahah

"12 seconds is all that it takes for one Abilene boy to finish a Rubik's Cube."

And was his brother doing the nae nae in the background? 1:13 time stamp

"He is going to compete against other Rubik's Cube Mathematicians soon"

"I've haven't seen those pyramids before"


----------



## CubeDatCube (Apr 16, 2016)

Also seen Rubik's Cubes on the Simpsons:


----------



## WACWCA (Apr 18, 2016)

I found this under the 80s tv segment on the cnn app. I don't know if it will or has been in one of the eighties episodes yet though :
Rebirth of the Rubik's Cube
http://www.cnn.com/videos/tv/2016/03/29/rubiks-cube-competitions-the-eighties-nostalgia-orig.cnn


----------



## DGCubes (Apr 18, 2016)

WACWCA said:


> I found this under the 80s tv segment on the cnn app. I don't know if it will or has been in one of the eighties episodes yet though :
> Rebirth of the Rubik's Cube
> http://www.cnn.com/videos/tv/2016/03/29/rubiks-cube-competitions-the-eighties-nostalgia-orig.cnn



They're doing an episode every Thursday. I haven't yet checked if last Thursday they aired the cubing segment (I recorded it on my TV though), but I believe they will in one of the episodes.


----------



## RhysC (Apr 28, 2016)

Cool appearance of the cube in the new trailer for Snowden:


----------



## Abo (Apr 28, 2016)

RhysC said:


> Cool appearance of the cube in the new trailer for Snowden


And, at 40 seconds, it looks like there is a pyraminx and some other puzzle on the shelf


----------



## TheFearlessPro (Apr 29, 2016)

BenBergen said:


> http://www.bigcountryhomepage.com/news/abilene-boy-heads-to-rubiks-cube-competition
> 
> The provided me with a full month's dose of cringing.
> 
> ...


This is the most ridicoulous thing I have ever seen. 12.37 seconds and doesn't even use fingertricks and uses a rubiks brand. Lmao


----------



## gyroninja (Apr 29, 2016)

TheFearlessPro said:


> This is the most ridicoulous thing I have ever seen. 12.37 seconds and doesn't even use fingertricks and uses a rubiks brand. Lmao


The 12.37 was for pyra.


----------



## TheFearlessPro (Apr 29, 2016)

gyroninja said:


> The 12.37 was for pyra.


no...


----------



## gyroninja (Apr 29, 2016)

TheFearlessPro said:


> no...


They just said the wrong puzzle. Or agree you going to argue he averages 12 seconds.


----------



## TheFearlessPro (May 1, 2016)

gyroninja said:


> They just said the wrong puzzle. Or agree you going to argue he averages 12 seconds.


xd


----------



## Meneghetti (May 3, 2016)

Last Thursday I was invited to a TV show. They didn't give me any details. All I knew was that I was going to get in one car and I would be asked to solve the cube there. They paid my tickets to São Paulo and on the next day I got there.

In São Paulo, I got in a van and then they took me to a place in Paulista Avenue where I was supposed to wait for a taxi to pick me up. I had no idea what was going on and I didn't even know what TV show it was going to be for.

So, a taxi showed up and I got in. A famous Brazilian TV host was driving it. On the back seat, there were other three Brazilian celebrities (one singer, one actress/dancer and one music producer). Although I was already expecting to see a celebrity there, I had no idea who it was going to be... and I was also expecting it to be only one person, not four! So I was really surprised and it will probably look funny on TV.

The host asked me how fast I could solve the cube and I told him I could do it in 15s, and then I solved it in 13s, which seemed to impress them a lot. He asked me some random questions about what I did for living and how I got into cubing, and when I mentioned I could do it blindfolded he got really interested and asked me to do a BLD solve. I told him that I had to memorize the cube first in a little less than 1 minute. The music producer scrambled the cube and then they all started to sing out loud some random songs while I was memorizing. When I told them I was ready, the actress/dancer covered my eyes with her hands and I got a successful solve. 

The solve was a 12/6' in Noah's notation and I think I only had one pause before the last commutator. Execution was probably around 28 seconds.

It hasn't aired yet. They said it will probably air on May 21st.


----------



## biscuit (May 3, 2016)

Meneghetti said:


> Last Thursday I was invited to a TV show. They didn't give me any details. All I knew was that I was going to get in one car and I would be asked to solve the cube there. They paid my tickets to São Paulo and on the next day I got there.
> 
> In São Paulo, I got in a van and then they took me to a place in Paulista Avenue where I was supposed to wait for a taxi to pick me up. I had no idea what was going on and I didn't even know what TV show it was going to be for.
> 
> ...



Wow! That's really cool! I want to see it once it airs!


----------



## Meneghetti (May 11, 2016)

Yesterday I went to Rio de Janeiro to record the second part of my appearence in the TV show I mentioned in my previous post. This time I took 8yo Chan Hong Lik with me and all I did was present him and explain some details about BLD memorization. It was recorded in the show stage with audience. It was not live, but for us it was just as if it was live, because there wouldn't be second chances  

Chan solved the cube 3 times: sighted, blindfolded and with feet. Amazingly he got a PLL skip in the sighted solve and it was definitely sub-10. They had a timer in a big screen behind us, but they didn't get to stop the timer. The host said it was 9s.

For the BLD solve, the host managed to pop Chan's main cube while scrambling it. We left that cube aside and one of the producers literally threw me a backup cube (which was my backup cube, an SS Aurora, not Chan's), sliding through the stage, and Chan had to use it. I offered him my main cube (a MeiYing), but he preferred the Aurora. He memorized for about 2min and he got a success. The audience went crazy  For me it looked like it was a really hard scramble, because his execution took much longer than usual (about 1 min), but I'm not sure what he thought about it. All I know is that it had parity.

Then, he had a 50s feet solve and I was supposed to be talking about how CFOP works while he was doing it, but my microphone failed and the producers called me backstage to fix it. When I got back to the stage he was finishing the solve and we didn't get to talk anymore. 

It's going to air on May 21st and I will definitely post the video!


----------



## Loiloiloi (May 13, 2016)

Square-1 or other similar puzzle in this commercial (Just spotted it out of the corner of my eyes before a youtube vid)


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 15, 2016)

Breakdown by Seether: starting at ~ :39


----------



## RhysC (May 20, 2016)

Fake but cool I guess


----------



## Berd (May 20, 2016)

RhysC said:


> Fake but cool I guess


It actually makes me so angry.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (May 20, 2016)

Berd said:


> It actually makes me so angry.


Both the second solve on stage and the solve afterwards ended in H-perm. What?!


----------



## Berd (May 20, 2016)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Both the second solve on stage and the solve afterwards ended in H-perm. What?!


They weren't legit blind solves, hence my anger.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (May 20, 2016)

Berd said:


> They weren't legit blind solves, hence my anger.


Don't worry, I understood that, I do BLD too you know . It just seemed strange that both solves had the same end, makes me think they could be the same scramble since I assume he only prepared 3 fake solves. It's annoying that they don't show much of the solves so we can't analyse in detail.


----------



## Meneghetti (May 22, 2016)

*These videos are in Brazilian Portuguese. No subtitles, sorry...*

Me doing some solves for a TV show (@11:10, @19:09 and blindsolving @24:11)
https://globoplay.globo.com/v/5040251/

Chan Hong Lik doing some solves for the same TV show (and I'm sitting by his side)
https://globoplay.globo.com/v/5040203/


----------



## efattah (May 28, 2016)

Yif the Asian demon magician solves a 3x3 by waving it in the air on a live talk show, I'm unable to explain how he does this. Jump to 2:20:





It might be a five move reverse scramble but even so he waves the cube so smoothly it impossible to even see which slices move.

Eric Fattah
BC, Canada


----------



## newtonbase (May 28, 2016)

efattah said:


> Yif the Asian demon magician solves a 3x3 by waving it in the air on a live talk show, I'm unable to explain how he does this. Jump to 2:20:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@Brest?


----------



## Brest (May 28, 2016)

efattah said:


> Yif the Asian demon magician solves a 3x3 by waving it in the air on a live talk show, I'm unable to explain how he does this.





Spoiler: Video










B U' R F' x // "scramble"

U l' u L' // solve

alg.cubing.net


----------



## newtonbase (May 29, 2016)

Thanks @Brest


----------



## Loiloiloi (Jun 4, 2016)

Rubiks cube at 2:07 in a new warowl video  You cs:go fans are gonna be happy about this


----------



## Renox (Jun 4, 2016)

Feliks was on some tv show called KidsWB this morning, where he solved 10 3x3's in a race against the hosts in under 1:30 or something . Top kek


----------



## Meshack (Jun 19, 2016)

Kenyan TV station news report on cubing,


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Jun 30, 2016)

Alright so at the end of the latest episode there was this video, basically a preview of next week's episode (sorry couldn't embed this):
Here
There is some pretty exciting and interesting stuff in there, but the main thing that really caught my eye was the obvious Cuber, and I got super excited. Americas Got Talent is my favorite show, and to finally see cubing being revived and reaching this far is amazing. I know it has appeared on other Got Talent shows, but this is the first time it has been on AGT and I am super hyped to see what he has in store for us.
So, time for analysis. He is obviously using a moyu cube, my guess is maybe a Yuexiao or a GTS. I am not too sure though, and if anyone can confirm what it is that would be awesome. Next, who exactly is it? I know the image showed is pretty blurred but maybe someone knows them or maybe they are even in these forums?
All in all, I thought this was pretty cool and definitely should be shared. I am excited to see your thought on his


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jun 30, 2016)

I'm pretty sure it's a Yuexiao. The colours look the same and at the end of the clip you can sort of see the diagonal Guoguan logo


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Jun 30, 2016)

Also, maybe this time he won't be a fake like all the others?


----------



## deadcat (Jul 9, 2016)

BBC: Driver filmed playing Rubik's cube 
http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-manchester-36736081


----------



## newtonbase (Jul 9, 2016)

deadcat said:


> BBC: Driver filmed playing Rubik's cube
> http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-manchester-36736081


Everyone knows you should only ever practice OH when driving. Never MBLD!


----------



## Loiloiloi (Aug 11, 2016)

The simpsons Season 27 Episode 19
Just randomly saw this while watching an episode


----------



## newtonbase (Aug 11, 2016)

Loiloiloi said:


> The simpsons Season 27 Episode 19
> Just randomly saw this while watching an episode


2 red centres and what looks like an orange one that's adjacent to both.


----------



## Matt11111 (Aug 11, 2016)

Those color placements are beyond awful.

Bogus sticker mod, perhaps?


----------



## Loiloiloi (Aug 11, 2016)

Looks like a painted cube to me, paint is always terrible on cubes


----------



## SenorJuan (Aug 14, 2016)

I saw a trailer for a new 'Talent' TV show this morning. The show is for ITV in the U.K, called "Go For It", and the clip featured speedsolving & feet-solving.
A couple of links to the show:
http://www.itv.com/presscentre/press-releases/itv-commissions-go-it

http://www.digitalspy.com/tv/realit...nt-but-even-weirder-could-you-win-1000-on-it/


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Sep 12, 2016)

RhysC said:


> Fake but cool I guess



I know this was awhile ago, but coming across it again with 10 million views makes me so annoyed.

He does T-perms over and over to show off his fake TPS skills!!! (He used CFOP if you haven't realised)
That doesn't require skill to memorise a sequence of moves that he pre-scrambled and in the middle spam a bunch of t-perms that do nothing to the cube.
Even the dumbest of non-cubers could do that.

He doesn't deserve all that fame


----------



## RhysC (Sep 12, 2016)

FastCubeMaster said:


> I know this was awhile ago, but coming across it again with 10 million views makes me so annoyed.
> 
> He does T-perms over and over to show off his fake TPS skills!!! (He used CFOP if you haven't realised)
> That doesn't require skill to memorise a sequence of moves that he pre-scrambled and in the middle spam a bunch of t-perms that do nothing to the cube.
> ...



I don't necessarily think it's a bad thing, as in, what *bad *is it doing?

It is completely unfeasible to a legitimate 3 cube MBLD on stage, it would take way too long. You'll even notice one of the judges say "I don't know how you memorised all those moves" which shows even though it might not be legitimate, it is still impressive.

The thing is, knowing how to solve a Rubik's cube on its own is an amazing feat, blindfolded or not, if you can do it, you should be commended.

Besides, this is all about drawing attention to the cubing community as a whole, and for that, he has done a stunning job. If someone joins the cubing community and finds out it's fake, no harm done.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Sep 12, 2016)

RhysC said:


> I don't necessarily think it's a bad thing, as in, what *bad *is it doing?
> 
> The thing is, knowing how to solve a Rubik's cube on its own is an amazing feat, blindfolded or not, if you can do it, you should be commended.
> 
> Besides, this is all about drawing attention to the cubing community as a whole, and for that, he has done a stunning job. If someone joins the cubing community and finds out it's fake, no harm done.



Yeah, I guess that's true.

Entertainment to the audience is all they really care about, real or fake.
And yeah it does give the cubing community a bit of a shoutout. 



RhysC said:


> It is completely unfeasible to a legitimate 3 cube MBLD on stage, it would take way too long. You'll even notice one of the judges say "I don't know how you memorised all those moves" which shows even though it might not be legitimate, it is still impressive.


Yeah, but there's where he could've done something different, like a 3 cube relay or one cube blindfolded or an OH relay. He didn't really need to lie to the audience about what he was doing.


----------



## Loiloiloi (Sep 13, 2016)

RhysC said:


> The thing is, knowing how to solve a Rubik's cube on its own is an amazing feat, blindfolded or not, if you can do it, you should be commended.



Anyone without some serious problem can solve a rubik's cube, it's not something you should win a participation medal for.

Suggestion: Maybe we should give this out at every competition to everyone who doesn't win


----------



## ender9994 (Sep 13, 2016)

Loiloiloi said:


> Anyone without some serious problem can solve a rubik's cube, it's not something you should win a participation medal for.
> 
> Suggestion: Maybe we should give this out at every competition to everyone who doesn't win



I fully support this idea. I expect my cake at Slow N Steady Fall to be vanilla cake with Peanut Butter frosting


----------



## RhysC (Sep 13, 2016)

Loiloiloi said:


> Anyone without some serious problem can solve a rubik's cube, it's not something you should win a participation medal for.



Very true, but just remember, to the 90% of society that can't solve it, it is one of the most difficult puzzles they've ever come across. I'm sure the first time you picked up a cube without looking at anything you didn't start doing perfect layer-by-layer and call it "easy". It's only "easy" because somebody else with the time helped you to learn how to solve it, unless you worked it out on your own, in which case, goddam that should be commended...


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Sep 23, 2016)

http://www.themercury.com.au/lifest...d/news-story/5b76cbcad432fc3697d69e0e2a1a7394

Hahahahahhahaha lol

“My idol is Feliks Zemdegs. His fastest time ever is 5.55 seconds,” said George, who managed to meet his idol in Melbourne."


----------



## Rcuber123 (Sep 23, 2016)

FastCubeMaster said:


> http://www.themercury.com.au/lifest...d/news-story/5b76cbcad432fc3697d69e0e2a1a7394
> 
> Hahahahahhahaha lol
> 
> “My idol is Feliks Zemdegs. His fastest time ever is 5.55 seconds,” said George, who managed to meet his idol in Melbourne."



“I still don’t get it. I’ve only ever solved one by pulling off the stickers,” Mr Pelham said.

Better quote


----------



## Loiloiloi (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## DGCubes (Oct 6, 2016)

Loiloiloi said:


>



Very cool to see and hear Ernő. It's nice to know that the first ever Rubik's cuber is still active in the community!


----------



## Loiloiloi (Oct 6, 2016)

"I am especially pleased that Chinese Cubers are among the most dedicated and successful in this global community." 

Maybe as far as manufacturing goes...


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Oct 6, 2016)

Loiloiloi said:


> "I am especially pleased that Chinese Cubers are among the most dedicated and successful in this global community."
> 
> Maybe as far as manufacturing goes...


Lol, they tie with us.
Also, what are those statistics specifically for? Cos they wouldn't just be "dedicated and successful countries"


----------



## Ronxu (Oct 6, 2016)

FastCubeMaster said:


> Lol, they tie with us.
> Also, what are those statistics specifically for? Cos they wouldn't just be "dedicated and successful countries"


World records in x events which is an idiotic way to rank countries since the Chinese community hasn't been around nearly as long as most of the countries in that list.


----------



## Loiloiloi (Oct 6, 2016)

It's the only statistic based on countries in the WCA website so that's what I used 
\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Ronxu (Oct 6, 2016)

Loiloiloi said:


> It's the only statistic based on countries in the WCA website so that's what I used
> \_(ツ)_/¯



Search rankings page by region?


----------



## Loiloiloi (Oct 6, 2016)

Ronxu said:


> Search rankings page by region?


I did that too, and the US appeared almost triple the times that China did for the top 100 3x3 avg and single


----------



## Torch (Oct 6, 2016)

Loiloiloi said:


> It's the only statistic based on countries in the WCA website so that's what I used
> \_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Ronxu (Oct 6, 2016)

Loiloiloi said:


> I did that too, and the US appeared almost triple the times that China did for the top 100 3x3 avg and single


*By region*


----------



## Loiloiloi (Oct 6, 2016)

Torch said:


> View attachment 6977


More competitors = more success and dedication?


----------



## Torch (Oct 6, 2016)

Loiloiloi said:


> More competitors = more success and dedication?


I make no claims about success and dedication, only about the number of country-related stats on the WCA site.


----------



## Loiloiloi (Oct 8, 2016)

http://www.iplayamerica.com/special-event/steven-brundage


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Oct 9, 2016)

Loiloiloi said:


> http://www.iplayamerica.com/special-event/steven-brundage


Kms


----------



## timeless (Nov 12, 2016)

wir3sandfir3s said:


> Kms


access denied?


----------



## oneshot (Nov 13, 2016)

I would totally do this!


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 14, 2016)

I was really confused when I saw this title in the recent posts


----------



## newtonbase (Dec 14, 2016)

Feliks' made the Daily Mail although they cut and pasted half the article from Wikipedia. I love the last line 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...evious-champion-sits-grins-gritted-teeth.html


----------



## Matt11111 (Dec 14, 2016)

newtonbase said:


> Feliks' made the Daily Mail although they cut and pasted half the article from Wikipedia. I love the last line
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...evious-champion-sits-grins-gritted-teeth.html


Oh gosh.... Someone needs to start a series where they find everything wrong with cubing articles from non-cubing sites and sources.


----------



## DGCubes (Dec 14, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Oh gosh.... Someone needs to start a series where they find everything wrong with cubing articles from non-cubing sites and sources.



*cue announcer voice* Well then you should check out the Dlsone Podcast for your monthly fix of cubing failures in the news!

But yeah, that last sentence is amazing. Such copy-pasting, lol.


----------



## Matt11111 (Dec 14, 2016)

DGCubes said:


> *cue announcer voice* Well then you should check out the Dlsone Podcast for your monthly fix of cubing failures in the news!
> 
> But yeah, that last sentence is amazing. Such copy-pasting, lol.


Oh, you guys talk about that stuff in Dlsone? Shoot! Guess Imma go listen to that soon.


----------



## BenBergen (Dec 15, 2016)

Found in an article covering Felik's WR.

"If Zemdeg’s mind-blowing performance has got you wondering how exactly do you go about solving the puzzle, scientists have created an algorithm that will help you do it – n²/log n, where n represents the length of any of the cube’s sides. The equation represents the maximum number of moves from every possible starting configuration."

Who needs the Sune and T-perm when simply subbing your cube dimensions into n²/log n will solve all your cubing woes .

To be fair though, after some brief research this equation does seem to be related to finding the upper/lower bounds for God's Number, so that likely led to the misunderstanding on their part.


----------



## Loiloiloi (Jan 9, 2017)

#22 on trending


----------



## newtonbase (Jan 9, 2017)

Loiloiloi said:


> #22 on trending


Can't knock a PB under pressure. What's a punter BTW?


----------



## obelisk477 (Jan 9, 2017)

newtonbase said:


> Can't knock a PB under pressure. What's a punter BTW?



In American football, you have 4 attempts (called downs) to reach a certain position on the field, and repeat until you score if you keep reaching that field position. That position advances everytime you reach it, by 10 yards. If by the 4th attempt you have not reached that field position, most often it is advantageous to kick (punt) the ball far down field to the other team, as opposed to trying and failing, so that when the other team gets the ball, they will have to advance through more field to score. The person who kicks it is the punter.


----------



## Loiloiloi (Jan 9, 2017)

newtonbase said:


> Can't knock a PB under pressure.


PLL skip


----------



## newtonbase (Jan 9, 2017)

obelisk477 said:


> In American football, you have 4 attempts (called downs) to reach a certain position on the field, and repeat until you score if you keep reaching that field position. That position advances everytime you reach it, by 10 yards. If by the 4th attempt you have not reached that field position, most often it is advantageous to kick (punt) the ball far down field to the other team, as opposed to trying and failing, so that when the other team gets the ball, they will have to advance through more field to score. The person who kicks it is the punter.


Is that all he does? No wonder he has time to cube


----------



## biscuit (Jan 10, 2017)

newtonbase said:


> Is that all he does? No wonder he has time to cube



It's the cushiest job in football. Not to mention that if a defensive player touches the punter (unless they try a fake to get the first down) it's a penalty 9/10 times. Punters (and kickers, which are slightly different, and sometimes the same person) are not the slam against each other till someone falls down that most non-fans think of when they see american football. It is much more than that though.


----------



## EntireTV (Jan 10, 2017)

YouCubing said:


> I was really confused when I saw this title in the recent posts



Until I saw the pic lol.


----------



## Loiloiloi (Jan 10, 2017)

I wonder if it looks as surreal from every direction


----------



## EntireTV (Jan 10, 2017)

A really clickbait video that is pretty popular


----------



## EntireTV (Jan 10, 2017)

Loiloiloi said:


> I wonder if it looks as surreal from every direction


Probably looks something like this:


----------



## Loiloiloi (Jan 10, 2017)

There's like a million hydraulic press channels that have done this too:


Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler



Warning: Bad language with this one










Spoiler


----------



## newtonbase (Jan 10, 2017)

biscuit said:


> It's the cushiest job in football. Not to mention that if a defensive player touches the punter (unless they try a fake to get the first down) it's a penalty 9/10 times. Punters (and kickers, which are slightly different, and sometimes the same person) are not the slam against each other till someone falls down that most non-fans think of when they see american football. It is much more than that though.


Dan Carter holds the record for points scored in international matches in Rugby Union. He would be the equivalent of a punter/kicker but he did a little bit more!


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Jan 10, 2017)

So there's this animated movie that came out not too long ago called "Your name". It's became the second-most financially successful Anime movie worldwide ("Spirited Away" being first), and you should probably watch it. But don't watch any trailers/ read any plot synopsis tho, it's best viewed with no real knowledge about it going in, I think.

Anyway, where was I? Oh yeah, a scrambled Rubik's cube can be seen it at least one scene:


----------



## Loiloiloi (Jan 10, 2017)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> So there's this animated movie that came out not too long ago called "Your name". It's became the second-most financially successful Anime movie worldwide ("Spirited Away" being first), and you should probably watch it. But don't watch any trailers/ read any plot synopsis tho, it's best viewed with no real knowledge about it going in, I think.
> 
> Anyway, where was I? Oh yeah, a scrambled Rubik's cube can be seen it at least one scene:



https://myanimelist.net/topanime.php
It's also the highest rated anime ever according to MyAnimeList.


----------



## pipkiksass (Jan 10, 2017)

Matt11111 said:


> Oh gosh.... Someone needs to start a series where they find everything wrong with cubing articles from non-cubing sites and sources.



I posted in this thread a few years ago - a major British newspaper covered the U.K. championships, and claimed that cubes use lubricant on their hands pre solve.

I really hope they interviewed someone at the comp who was totally pranking them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deadcat (Jan 10, 2017)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> So there's this animated movie that came out not too long ago called "Your name". It's became the second-most financially successful Anime movie worldwide ("Spirited Away" being first), and you should probably watch it. But don't watch any trailers/ read any plot synopsis tho, it's best viewed with no real knowledge about it going in, I think.
> 
> Anyway, where was I? Oh yeah, a scrambled Rubik's cube can be seen it at least one scene:


Oooh that's from Shinkai Makoto. I remember watching 5cm and knmynb when they came out. So nostalgic, I gotta watch this!


----------



## deadcat (Jan 11, 2017)

@Tyler Comfy Hat for bonus points, identify my avatar


----------



## EntireTV (Jan 11, 2017)

newtonbase said:


> Dan Carter holds the record for points scored in international matches in Rugby Union. He would be the equivalent of a punter/kicker but he did a little bit more!



Ahh even as an American (my dad is South African) I watch rugby and yes, it takes more skill than American football (Imo)

Every time I try to explain that to other Americans, and why it's more safe, they get all defensive!


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jan 26, 2017)

Tonight's episode of Death in Paradise (S6 E4) featured a Rubik's brand 3x3. The main character DI Goodman was trying to solve it. He mentions the WR is 4.90 (presumably it was at the time it was filmed), and he gets told to cheat by taking it apart and putting it together in the solved state (and not by peeling the stickers).

He then spends some time turning seemingly at random without looking while talking about the case to take out his frustration, and solves it seemingly by accident, but since they did well with the rest and it's the kind of silly thing that sort of fits the tone of the show, I guess I can let it slide.


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jan 27, 2017)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Tonight's episode of Death in Paradise (S6 E4) featured a Rubik's brand 3x3. The main character DI Goodman was trying to solve it. He mentions the WR is 4.90 (presumably it was at the time it was filmed), and he gets told to cheat by taking it apart and putting it together in the solved state (and not by peeling the stickers).
> 
> He then spends some time turning seemingly at random without looking while talking about the case to take out his frustration, and solves it seemingly by accident, but since they did well with the rest and it's the kind of silly thing that sort of fits the tone of the show, I guess I can let it slide.



Lol
D. Goodman...


----------



## Logiqx (Jan 29, 2017)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Tonight's episode of Death in Paradise (S6 E4) featured a Rubik's brand 3x3. The main character DI Goodman was trying to solve it. He mentions the WR is 4.90 (presumably it was at the time it was filmed), and he gets told to cheat by taking it apart and putting it together in the solved state (and not by peeling the stickers).
> 
> He then spends some time turning seemingly at random without looking while talking about the case to take out his frustration, and solves it seemingly by accident, but since they did well with the rest and it's the kind of silly thing that sort of fits the tone of the show, I guess I can let it slide.



I saw this episode at the weekend and I didn't know it was going to feature a Rubik's cube.

Literally two seconds after I was told to put my 5x5x5 down the main character appeared on screen with a cube. My other half couldn't believe it, cursed and face palmed. Classic timing! 

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt6390228/?ref_=ttep_ep4


----------



## newtonbase (Jan 29, 2017)

I've been trying to work out the last trick. Thought he solved it before putting it in the guy's hand then reversed the subsequent scramble but he said that wasn't it.


----------



## Loiloiloi (Feb 5, 2017)

Just wanna remind everyone that this exists, Rubik the amazing cube.


----------



## newtonbase (Feb 5, 2017)

Loiloiloi said:


> Just wanna remind everyone that this exists, Rubik the amazing cube.


Thanks. I now have to wipe that from my memory. AGAIN.


----------



## newtonbase (Feb 14, 2017)

Despicable Me 3 trailer. About 55 secs in.


----------



## Fear (Feb 23, 2017)

Looking for source. I was watching TV and encountered the crossfit games. They were discussing what the next event would be and someone suggested that it would be a rubiks cube and they'd be stuck there for the whole year. The discussed it for a while. 

Wouldn't be opposed to somebody else finding source.


----------



## Torch (Mar 5, 2017)

CBC article about Atlantic Open 2017

Not a terrible article overall, but it does has some gems of mistakes (citing Guinness to say that Louis Cormier has the Megaminx WR, as well as not being able to decide if Emily's last name is Wang or Wong).


----------



## EntireTV (Mar 11, 2017)

A really weird got talent audition. Read the top comment! It says that they think self-solving cubes exist


----------



## newtonbase (Mar 12, 2017)

EntireTV said:


> A really weird got talent audition. Read the top comment! It says that they think self-solving cubes exist


I saw that the other day and that comment is hilarious. The cube is stickered with just one scrambled side (I think).


----------



## ruwix (Mar 12, 2017)

I keep getting a Hostgator ad on YouTube which starts with a guy playing with a cube so I was looking for other ads featuring the Rubik's Cube. I've found a few ads but do you know about any other examples?






This Playstation 3 ad from 2007:





Some Turkish company:





Do you know about any other advertising?


----------



## EntireTV (Mar 12, 2017)

Don't want to forget this exists. But in seriousness, go to the Rubik's Official channel. They have some.


----------



## ruwix (Mar 14, 2017)

An article about Rubik's Cube in commercials: 
https://ruwix.com/the-rubiks-cube/popular-culture/commercials/


----------



## Douf (Mar 14, 2017)

Torch said:


> CBC article about Atlantic Open 2017
> 
> Not a terrible article overall, but it does has some gems of mistakes (citing Guinness to say that Louis Cormier has the Megaminx WR, as well as not being able to decide if Emily's last name is Wang or Wong).


Yes, Guinness is not the be all end all to world records. They are poor at keeping their records updated. Unfortunately after all that research, the journalist didn't choose to look at WCA to get accurate information.


----------



## ch_ts (Apr 29, 2017)

a scene from Occult Academy episode 2


----------



## Brest (May 1, 2017)

*Chris Pratt* - 3:13.48 3x3 solve (unofficial)

L' R2 D2 U' L R2 B F2 D2 L2 F2 L B2 R B F' z

y' z x' // inspection
r2 L2' U y x2 L2 R2' x' y L' // WO
z' R2 U y' R2' // WB
y2' F2 U' y U' R' F R // WG
B U' y' L' U' R' F R // WR
y' R U R' U' R' U2 R y' U L' U L // wGO
U' R' U2 R y2 U2' L' U L // wRB
U R U R' U' y' R' U2 R L' U L // wOB
y U R U' R' U R U R' // wGR
(R y R U R' d' L')3 // EO
y2 U' R U R' U R U2 R' y2 R U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' // EP
y R' U L U' R U L' U' y' R' U L U' R U L' U' // CP
y' z' x' (U' R' U R)2 L' (U' R' U R)2 L' (U' R' U R)2 L2' // CO
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	3:13.48	127	0.66	183	0.95	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	56.24	9	0.16	16	0.28		Cross+1/F2L	52.6%	14.8%	16.0%
F2L	1:46.96	61	0.57	100	0.93		F2L/Total	55.3%	48.0%	54.6
LL	1:26.52	66	0.76	83	0.96		LL/Total	44.7%	52.0%	45.4%

timed from frame before first move to frame after last move
```



Spoiler: View as executed



L' R2 D2 U' L R2 B F2 D2 L2 F2 L B2 R B F' z

y' z x' // inspection
r2 L' L' U y x (L r) R2' x' y L' // WO
z' R2 U y' R2' // WB
y' y' x U U x' U' y U' l' U R // WG
x' x' U x U' y' L' U' l' U l // WR
y' R U R' U' R' U U R y U' y U' y U' L' U L // wGO
U' R' U U R y U' y U' L' U L // wRB
U R U R' U' U' U y' R' U U R L' U L // wOB
U' y U' U U' U' R U' R2' R y U y' R U R' // wGR
(R y R U R' d' L')3 // EO
U' U' y' U y y y R U R' U R U2 R' y2 R U R' U R U2 R' R U R' U R U2 R' // EP
y y y y y R' U L U' R U L' U' y y2 R' U L U' R U L' U' // CP
y' z' x' (U' R' U R)2 L' (U' R' U R)2 L' (U' R' U R)2 (L' r') // CO
View at alg.cubing.net


----------



## Mastermind2368 (May 1, 2017)

@ 2:30


Brest said:


> *Chris Pratt* - 3:13.48 3x3 solve (unofficial)


I was yelling use ZBLL!


----------



## pglewis (May 1, 2017)

I didn't go through the history to see if this had been shared yet, but Rubik's Cube is such a perfect fit for volumetric display demos (cube first shows up around :30)


----------



## newtonbase (May 1, 2017)

pglewis said:


> I didn't go through the history to see if this had been shared yet, but Rubik's Cube is such a perfect fit for volumetric display demos (cube first shows up around :30)


Impressive tech. Dodgy colour scheme.


----------



## Loiloiloi (May 2, 2017)

Brest said:


> *Chris Pratt* - 3:13.48 3x3 solve (unofficial)
> 
> L' R2 D2 U' L R2 B F2 D2 L2 F2 L B2 R B F' z
> 
> ...


"Do I get to keep this? No? Aww" @ 4:45
Something you don't see every day, someone wanting to keep a Rubik's Brand.


----------



## Underwatercuber (May 4, 2017)

Me and several other cubers had a thing about speedcubing done about us by the Utah news
http://www.ksl.com/?nid=148&sid=43777692
(I'm the guy in the duck mask)


----------



## shadowslice e (Jun 22, 2017)

This is just awesome.


----------



## Gomorrite (Jun 25, 2017)

It appears in the recently released film The Bad Batch, in a junkyard full of cannibals in a dystopian future there is a guy playing with the cube.


----------



## BillyRain (Jul 3, 2017)

Who has seen Despicable Me 3 already? 

Lots of cubes in it  It may be just me, but I'm pretty sure they got colour schemes right/wrong literally from scene to scene and at times from shot to shot.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jul 3, 2017)

BillyRain said:


> Who has seen Despicable Me 3 already?
> 
> Lots of cubes in it  It may be just me, but I'm pretty sure they got colour schemes right/wrong literally from scene to scene and at times from shot to shot.


I noticed that too!


----------



## ruwix (Jul 27, 2017)

The Rubik's Cube in the *Hungarian How It's Made*


----------



## xyzzy (Aug 1, 2017)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> So there's this animated movie that came out not too long ago called "Your name". It's became the second-most financially successful Anime movie worldwide ("Spirited Away" being first), and you should probably watch it. But don't watch any trailers/ read any plot synopsis tho, it's best viewed with no real knowledge about it going in, I think.
> 
> Anyway, where was I? Oh yeah, a scrambled Rubik's cube can be seen it at least one scene:



I'd just like to point out that, now that the Blu-ray has been released, you can actually see that there are more than six colours on the cube… (Or if you want to chalk that up to shading differences, there are two corners with white and red in clockwise order.)


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Aug 2, 2017)

A girl dressed up in a cube can be seen in the background.


----------



## ruwix (Sep 22, 2017)

Have you seen South Park this week?


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 2, 2018)

Sorry Sainsbury's but that's a +2 I think.


----------



## Dom (May 12, 2018)

I saw this at the movie theater. I wish it were fully functional.


----------



## Tabe (May 12, 2018)

The movie *Withdrawn*, now streaming on Netflix, has a guy learning the Rubik's Cube all throughout the movie. The movie is pretty terrible and pointless, unfortunately.


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 13, 2018)

Yet another predictable and not that impressive "Rubik's Magic" show on Britain's Got Talent:


----------



## Mia Sponseller (May 14, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> Yet another predictable and not that impressive "Rubik's Magic" show on Britain's Got Talent:


I saw that! If you listen closely, you can hear the cube turning in the beginning when he's turning it over in his hands.


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 14, 2018)

Mia Sponseller said:


> I saw that! If you listen closely, you can hear the cube turning in the beginning when he's turning it over in his hands.


I know and it is really funny that the audience thinks that it is so impressive. But I guess the sane is true "There is a sucker born everyday"


----------



## Loser (May 15, 2018)

https://06880danwoog.com/2018/05/14/krish-crushes-cubes/

It got nats and pencil mania confused, and said Krish won that comp lmoa


----------



## Aprylart (May 16, 2018)

My daughter plays the app Homescapes on her tablet. Whenever she gets to a hard level, Austin, the butler, has a Rubik's cube in his hand. (Because the cube is so hard to solve!) Then my daughter hands me the tablet, and I will play the level multiple times until I finally complete it for her. When I do, I am rewarded with seeing Austin holding a solved Rubik's cube. Let me say that solving the cube is MUCH easier than solving those hard levels!


----------



## Logiqx (May 17, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> Yet another predictable and not that impressive "Rubik's Magic" show on Britain's Got Talent:



Good showmanship but simple tricks and 4 move scrambles.

@1:00 - scramble from WCA orientation is x U' B' L' U'
@2:00 - scramble from WCA orientation is y x2 D R' U B'


----------



## 1001010101001 (May 18, 2018)

Brest said:


> *Chris Pratt* - 3:13.48 3x3 solve (unofficial)
> 
> L' R2 D2 U' L R2 B F2 D2 L2 F2 L B2 R B F' z
> 
> ...


*CP before CO*
*cringe*


----------



## ch_ts (May 25, 2018)

from the music video Very Very Very by I.O.I. from 2016


----------



## 1001010101001 (May 26, 2018)

Ready player one the main character uses a cube that turns back time when solved.


----------



## Christopher Mowla (Jun 9, 2018)

Meteorologist Solves Rubik's Cube While on Air


----------



## cubeshepherd (Aug 18, 2018)

For anyone interested in this article about US Nationals 2018, well here it is: https://www.nytimes.com/2018/08/15/sports/cubing-usa-nationals-max-park.html

From the glance that I have done to it, this is so far my favorite paragraph "Sometimes a new cube will arrive that looks just like a dozen others he already has, but Joe assures me that it’s way better." Is not this the life and truth of all cubers


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 19, 2018)

In _Ready Player One_, there are a couple rubiks cube scenes.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Aug 20, 2018)

Competition Cuber said:


> In _Ready Player One_, there are a couple rubiks cube scenes.


That's what I said
Talking about ready player one, 
https://www.inverse.com/article/43052-ready-player-one-zemeckis-cube-back-to-the-future-bob-gale
Says the guy who calls it 'RUBI*X*' lol


----------



## AbsoRuud (Aug 20, 2018)

There's a bank commercial which features a Rubik's cube rather well.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Aug 21, 2018)

AbsoRuud said:


> There's a bank commercial which features a Rubik's cube rather well.


Can someone translate it?


----------



## AbsoRuud (Aug 24, 2018)

Open from morning until it's solved. You wouldn't expect it. Knab works for your benefit.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Aug 24, 2018)

AbsoRuud said:


> Open from morning until it's solved. You wouldn't expect it. Knab works for your benefit.


Thanks


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 24, 2018)

My son is using this to learn how to tell time: https://images.lobbes.nl/images/items/1410158b.jpg
On the "Avond" (Evening) card you can see that your are supposed to:
1) Eat
2) Watch tv
*3) Solve your cube*
4) Read a story
5) Brush your teeth
6) Go to bed


----------



## AbsoRuud (Sep 7, 2018)

This is too awesome to not share. Especially for me, a huge horror movie fan and an even bigger Hellraiser fan.


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 12, 2018)

AbsoRuud said:


> This is too awesome to not share. Especially for me, a huge horror movie fan and an even bigger Hellraiser fan.
> 
> View attachment 9440


I like that according to WCA rules the guy would be competition legal but his cube wouldn't be....so....welcome?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## AvGalen (Sep 24, 2018)

https://xkcd.com/2049/ and http://www.explainxkcd.com/wiki/index.php/2049:_Unfulfilling_Toys

(hint, mouse-over)


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 27, 2018)

This is not so much a sighting as it is a quote, but I was just watching a few minutes of James Bond Skyfall, and Q mentions the rubik's cube in the scene where he is attempting to hack the computer, and here is the scene, and just so you know it is mention right at the beginning of the video.


----------



## Tabe (Oct 2, 2018)

In tonight's episode of "The Good Doctor", the lead character (Shawn) had a 4x4, megaminx, and pyraminx on his shelf.


----------



## AbsoRuud (Oct 3, 2018)

In the movie Super 8 by Stephen Spielberg they find white cube like objects and refer to them as "Kinda like a Rubik's cube". Except the movie is set in 1979.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Nov 8, 2018)

I just watched the latest episode of Arrow, and there was a hidden map in a 3x3 that only appeared if the cube was in the "cube in a cube" pattern.


----------



## AbsoRuud (Nov 9, 2018)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> I just watched the latest episode of Arrow, and there was a hidden map in a 3x3 that only appeared if the cube was in the "cube in a cube" pattern.



Cool! I'll make it a point to watch that soon. I just saw ep 1 of the latest season. I love that all the DC series are back.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Nov 9, 2018)

One of my brothers just showed my this short film called "Scrambled" and I think that it is worth a watch:


----------



## bubbagrub (Nov 10, 2018)

Rubik's cubes play a fairly significant role in the Netflix show Maniac... It's a super weird show, but very good if you like that kind of thing.


----------



## lucarubik (Nov 10, 2018)

thats some talented girl


----------



## bubbagrub (Nov 15, 2018)

There's also a fairly significant role played by a cube (a very awesome looking custom cube, I think) in the fourth series of Last Man on Earth...


----------



## AbsoRuud (Nov 15, 2018)

Oh yeah, that was a lot of fun!!


----------



## bgcatfan (Dec 16, 2018)

One of the Mercedes F1 team members was playing with a Rubik's Cube while champion Lewis Hamilton was getting his seat fitted for 2019.

https://www.motorsport.com/f1/news/lewis-hamilton-seat-fitting-mercedes/4313638/


----------



## 1001010101001 (Dec 18, 2018)

bgcatfan said:


> One of the Mercedes F1 team members was playing with a Rubik's Cube while champion Lewis Hamilton was getting his seat fitted for 2019.
> 
> https://www.motorsport.com/f1/news/lewis-hamilton-seat-fitting-mercedes/4313638/


Hey, that looks like a gans


----------



## AbsoRuud (Dec 18, 2018)

American Horror Story season 8 episode 6 has one of the characters solving a Rubik's Cube to a state where all the crosses are done and all the corners are swapped.


----------



## Tom Joad (Jan 27, 2019)

Malcolm in the middle series three (2001) episode one, there is a cube on the desk when Francis is speaking to the lawyer


----------



## ch_ts (Mar 23, 2019)

Just spotted two more from kpop music videos, including another one from GWSN:


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Mar 31, 2019)

just watched spiderman into the spiderverse yesterday. great movie

in the animation, spiderman noir solves a rubik's cube


----------



## White KB (May 16, 2019)

I found something:
Vsauce "Why Do We Play Games?"


----------



## AbsoRuud (May 16, 2019)

In Escape Plan 2: Hades, they mention the layout of the prison is like a Rubik's Cube.

In another scene, Batista's character solves a Rubik's Cube.

(I don't recommend this movie though, unless you like bad action flicks with Sylvester Stallone. In that case, definitely watch it.)


----------



## White KB (May 19, 2019)

I found this in My OCD by Rhett & Link:
It's at 2:12 btw (and 2:27)




He doesn't use a speedcube LOL



ruwix said:


> An article about Rubik's Cube in commercials:
> https://ruwix.com/the-rubiks-cube/popular-culture/commercials/


Cool! I didn't know you were on Speedsolving! I learned how to do the cube using your tutorial, but you should make the OLLs on your site better.


----------



## AbsoRuud (Jun 23, 2019)

In the movie Rim of the World, one of the main character is a speedcuber. He also throws his speedcube at an alien. Except it has two blue sides.


----------



## Tom Joad (Jun 26, 2019)

AbsoRuud said:


> In the movie Rim of the World, one of the main character is a speedcuber. He also throws his speedcube at an alien. Except it has two blue sides.



Trick of the light, one is the white side, right?


----------



## AbsoRuud (Jun 27, 2019)

Tom Joad said:


> Trick of the light, one is the white side, right?


I'd have to rewatch that scene to figure that out. That's... effort. 

The cool thing is that the actor who plays the cuber had never heard of a Rubik's Cube before, learnt it just for this movie, and has a PB of 11.


----------



## ch_ts (Jul 11, 2019)

This is how we'll cube in the future:



from the anime Carole & Tuesday (episode 13)


----------



## cubeshepherd (Aug 27, 2019)

Interesting video:
https://www.msn.com/en-us/video/sci...ter-than-any-human/vi-AAGbq3H?ocid=spartandhp


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Oct 3, 2019)

randomly watching a video on youtube and a guy is a cuber

(2:30)


----------



## SirWaffle (Oct 10, 2019)

A cube in toy story 4, i wonder why it cannot come to life like other toys


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Oct 26, 2019)

I've been playing the turing test lately and there is a room with two rubiks cubes.
(snapshot is not mine)


----------



## rubik2005 (Oct 26, 2019)

In Escape Plan, Ray (Sylvester) is in his office and there are cubes in his desk and in his closet.


----------



## AbsoRuud (Nov 4, 2019)

Anyone catch this one? It's from the Justice League movie.


----------



## ProStar (Nov 6, 2019)

In Season 17 Episode 6 of NCIS, Kasie says "Tying a tie is more difficult than the Rubik's cube"


----------



## ProStar (Nov 6, 2019)

rubik2005 said:


> In Escape Plan, Ray (Sylvester) is in his office and there are cubes in his desk and in his closet.View attachment 10947



There's also a wooden Rubik's-looking cube behind the tray next to the lamp on his desk.


----------



## Etotheipi (Nov 6, 2019)

DarkSavage said:


> In Season 17 Episode 6 of NCIS, Kasie says "Tying a tie is more difficult than the Rubik's cube"


Its true =P


----------



## EccentricSensei (Nov 25, 2019)

Saw this ad in YouTube.
There’s a cube at the bottom left corner.


----------



## CodingCuber (Nov 25, 2019)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> randomly watching a video on youtube and a guy is a cuber
> 
> (2:30)


As a game dev enthusiast, I watch this guy all the time. I never new he was a cuber!


----------



## White KB (Nov 25, 2019)

I was in a news article from the comp I went to and forgot to include it in this thread:









Click. Click. Click. Fingers fly as nearly 70 participate in cube puzzle competition in Omaha


The competition works like this: Competitors are given a scrambled cube, and they have 15 seconds to examine it. When the competitor is ready to start solving it, he or




www.omaha.com





I'm down at about the middle, the one that was competing for the first time.
I guess I was very lucky, wasn't I?
Hm.


----------



## asacuber (Nov 25, 2019)

'Modern Day Shakuntala Devi': 6-Year-Old Chennai Girl Solves Rubik’s Cube Blindfolded


Sarah, dressed in her school uniform, solved (2x2) Rubik's cube with a piece of black cloth tied around her eyes. She matched the cubes while reciting Vaiuramuthu's poems.




www.news18.com





Shakuntala Devi is a mathematician, for those of you wondering


----------



## CodingCuber (Nov 25, 2019)

Our teachers let us present an article from “Kids News” every week. I found this one: https://www.kidsnews.com.au/mathematics/the-worlds-best-rubiks-speedcubers-are-in-australia-to-solve-this-tricky-puzzle-faster-than-ever-before/news-story/aae6bd40d4807b57ff3de0a8a506211d


----------



## White KB (Nov 26, 2019)

asacuber said:


> 'Modern Day Shakuntala Devi': 6-Year-Old Chennai Girl Solves Rubik’s Cube Blindfolded
> 
> 
> Sarah, dressed in her school uniform, solved (2x2) Rubik's cube with a piece of black cloth tied around her eyes. She matched the cubes while reciting Vaiuramuthu's poems.
> ...


Doing BLD is one thing, but while reciting poems? That's crazy.


----------



## ProStar (Nov 26, 2019)

White KB said:


> Doing BLD is one thing, but while reciting poems? That's crazy.



It is 2BLD though, not 3BLD. Still very impressive


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Nov 26, 2019)

I can't do 1bld while reciting my name


----------



## ProStar (Nov 26, 2019)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> I can't do 1bld while reciting my name



I can do 1MBLD OH while holding a bowling ball in a movie theater while watching Star Wars and reciting PLL names and WCA events


----------



## White KB (Nov 26, 2019)

DarkSavage said:


> I can do 1MBLD OH while holding a bowling ball in a movie theater while watching Star Wars and reciting PLL names and WCA events


I can do 1x1 MBLD OH while coding a TI-83 Plus calculator while holding a bowling ball in a movie theater while watching Star Wars and Doctor Who and reciting PLL names and WCA events, as well as the first 150 digits of pi.
(I made a new thread about this so it wouldn't get too out of hand:








Not-So-Impressive Impressive things you could do just to show off


So this began in Rubik's cube sightings in media... (https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/rubiks-cube-sightings-in-media.4297/page-77#post-1338722) And I made a thread about it. What's something you could do that isn't really impressive, but you could do it to show off? (e.g. from the original...




www.speedsolving.com




)


----------



## SnowyDay (Dec 17, 2019)

Popular Mechanics magazine has a new article entitled, "The Amazing Math Inside the Rubik’s Cube".

Nice pictures and a quick read. More interestingly, we see cubing hitting mainstream media.









To Solve the Rubik’s Cube, You Have to Understand the Amazing Math Inside


Want to solve the puzzle? Then you have to know the numbers.




www.popularmechanics.com


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 21, 2019)

1min


----------



## PetrusQuber (Dec 21, 2019)

She has a japanese colour scheme...
I used to see knockoff cheap cubes everywhere a few years back, but now, it just looks like the Rubik’s Brand has eliminated all of those dollar store ones now.
Tbh my first cube was a trash knockoff with blue opposite white, which wasn’t that uncommon when I got it. (Threw it away, after I got Rubik’s Brand)


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 27, 2019)

freelancer.com


https://imgur.com/2SXRVvv


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 27, 2019)

Yet another K-Pop song:


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 4, 2020)

Xtreme Cuber said:


> 3x3 and removed edge pieces at 8:47. No idea why Rubik's cubes are in a picture of the Apple Watch, though....


just for the balance of the scene. same reason of the plant


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 17, 2020)

2:00


----------



## mark49152 (Jan 17, 2020)

The cube appears multiple times in the first episode of Unit 42. The owner pulls off one corner and uses it as a thumb drive... I want one like that


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 18, 2020)

There's a cube in nearly every episode of The Circle, and I really doubt anyone on the show knows how to solve it.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 22, 2020)

Rubik's Magic at the beginning


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 25, 2020)

1:05 various puzzles


----------



## alexiscubing (Jan 25, 2020)

Just found a Rubik's cube scene in Night at the museum 2: Egyptian dude takes staff thingo and Ben stiller says oh i thought you wanted the cube.
What cube?
The cube of rubik
Take me to this cube of rubik


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 25, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> Just found a Rubik's cube scene in Night at the museum 2: Egyptian dude takes staff thingo and Ben stiller says oh i thought you wanted the cube.
> What cube?
> The cube of rubik
> Take me to this cube of rubik


----------



## Etotheipi (Jan 25, 2020)

In the show Lost in Space, season 2 ep. 4 one of the characters is fiddling with a skewb, at 14:02.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 26, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> In the show Lost in Space, season 2 ep. 4 one of the characters is fiddling with a skewb, at 14:02.


I want to watch it soon


----------



## Etotheipi (Jan 26, 2020)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> I want to watch it soon


its a good show


----------



## YouCubing (Feb 16, 2020)

In Star Trek: Picard episode 3, there's something that looks like a Square-1. Yeah, that's really the best angle they give of it


----------



## kubesolver (Feb 26, 2020)

A mascot of a friend's company.


----------



## Habsen (Feb 26, 2020)

kubesolver said:


> A mascot of a friend's company.



Unfortunately the gremlin will never solve that cube. But don't tell him that. He looks quite happy.


----------



## brododragon (Feb 27, 2020)

SnowyDay said:


> Popular Mechanics magazine has a new article entitled, "The Amazing Math Inside the Rubik’s Cube".
> 
> Nice pictures and a quick read. More interestingly, we see cubing hitting mainstream media.
> 
> ...


Such a good article, except it says Jessica fridrich invented CFOP.


----------



## Micah Morrison (Feb 27, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Such a good article, except it says Jessica fridrich invented CFOP.


I thought Jessica Fridrich did invent CFOP tell me if I'm wrong.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 27, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> I thought Jessica Fridrich did invent CFOP tell me if I'm wrong.



She was one of the inventors, but she wasn't the only one. She definitely was majorly involved, but there were other people involved


----------



## brododragon (Feb 27, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> I thought Jessica Fridrich did invent CFOP tell me if I'm wrong.


No. She just popularized it by publishing it on her website.


ProStar said:


> She was one of the inventors, but she wasn't the only one. She definitely was majorly involved, but there were other people involved


She just developed OLL/PLL algs. And while this is major and specifically for CFOP, it is still just a LL method, not CFOP.


----------



## Micah Morrison (Feb 27, 2020)

yeah I knew other people helped invent it but I thought it was mainly Fridrich


----------



## xyzzy (Feb 27, 2020)

brododragon said:


> She just developed OLL/PLL algs. And while this is major and specifically for CFOP, it is still just a LL method, not CFOP.


This is one of the reasons I don't like the "CFOP" name.

Nowadays, we use "CFOP" primarily to refer to the cross-then-four-pairs style of solving *F2L*, together with doing the last layer however (including ZBLL, OLLCP, option select, 1LLL, etc.). However, it seems that the distinguishing feature of CFOP in its early days was that the *last layer* was solved with OLL and PLL, in contrast to the earlier CFCE method, which also had cross-then-four-pairs, but finished with CLL and ELL.

(Switching the name back to "the Fridrich method" does not fix this problem! I also don't know what a satisfactory solution would be, anyway; feel free to ignore this post.)


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Mar 8, 2020)

Lingodeer chinese course
Maybe solving a cube is easier


----------



## Jacck (Mar 18, 2020)

Torsten Sträter 2020-03-14 ARD-Mediathek (don't know whether this can be seen outside Germany)








Sträter


<p>Torsten Sträter öffnet die Türen des New-Yorker-Harbour-Clubs in Köln und lädt ein zu "einem Abend unter Freunden". Zur Premiere sind der Kabarettkollege Jochen Malmsheimer und die Astronautin Dr. Suzanna Randall zu Gast.</p><p>Am 5. März strahlt Das Erste auf seinem Comedy- und...




www.ardmediathek.de




Marco Weissenberg shows a cube trick (starting at 22:46) and for those who don't understand German: 
At 23:28 Torsten says while scrambling: "Wait, I'll finish it soon ... I'm scared that I will solve it accidentally!"


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Mar 24, 2020)

There is a sort of image cube on the left


----------



## alexiscubing (Mar 24, 2020)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> There is a sort of image cube on the left


Is there?
It is 4:20 on the guys computer tho


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Mar 25, 2020)

in spider man into the spider verse 
one the versions of spider man (spider noir) goes back to his place and shows a cube to everyone


----------



## AbsoRuud (Mar 25, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> Is there?
> It is 4:20 on the guys computer tho


You can see it at about 52 seconds. The screenshot shows it.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Mar 26, 2020)

4K Video Downloader: Easy, Fast and Reliable! | Watch our official trailer about 4K Video Downloader! Get it here: https://www.4kdownload.com/products/product-videodownloader | By 4k Download | Facebook


69K views, 181 likes, 5 loves, 19 comments, 94 shares, Facebook Watch Videos from 4k Download: Watch our official trailer about 4K Video Downloader! Get it here:...




www.facebook.com


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Mar 26, 2020)

watch this


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## brododragon (Apr 9, 2020)

Any Rubik's Cube can be solved in 20 moves, but it took over 30 years for anyone to figure that out


In 2010, a group of mathematicians used a bank of supercomputers at Google to show any Rubik's Cube could be solved in 20 moves.




www.businessinsider.com




Apparently the Rubik's Cube has 27 cubies.


----------



## ProStar (Apr 9, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Any Rubik's Cube can be solved in 20 moves, but it took over 30 years for anyone to figure that out
> 
> 
> In 2010, a group of mathematicians used a bank of supercomputers at Google to show any Rubik's Cube could be solved in 20 moves.
> ...



lol I wonder how did they get that number


----------



## brododragon (Apr 9, 2020)

ProStar said:


> lol I wonder how did they get that number


Area. Rubik's Cubes are interesting because the number of cubies is a combination of Surface Area and Area. Surface area for the centers, Area for the Edges/Corners.


----------



## ProStar (Apr 9, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Area. Rubik's Cubes are interesting because the number of cubies is a combination of Surface Area and Area. Surface area for the centers, Area for the Edges/Corners.



But if you count each individual piece(which is what a cubie is), then you get 26


----------



## brododragon (Apr 9, 2020)

ProStar said:


> But if you count each individual piece(which is what a cubie is), then you get 26


The formula for area is L x W x H. 3 x 3 x 3 is 27.


----------



## ProStar (Apr 9, 2020)

brododragon said:


> The formula for area is L x W x H. 3 x 3 x 3 is 27.



They're not talking about area, but the number of cubies. From the article:



> The toy consists of a cube made up of 27 smaller cubes arranged in a 3x3x3 grid with colored stickers on the outer faces of the smaller cubes...



There are only 27 "smaller cubes"


----------



## brododragon (Apr 9, 2020)

ProStar said:


> They're not talking about area, but the number of cubies. From the article:
> 
> 
> 
> There are only 27 "smaller cubes"


Sorry, I meant volume. What I'm saying is they should've counted cubies, but they instead used volume.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Apr 13, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Sorry, I meant volume. What I'm saying is they should've counted cubies, but they instead used volume.


3x3x3 === 27 
Except that the core is not a cubie


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Apr 15, 2020)

When I reach PLL


----------



## Sub1Hour (Apr 15, 2020)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> When I reach PLL
> 
> View attachment 11795


absolute genius


----------



## alexiscubing (Apr 22, 2020)

I saw Daryl playing with a cube (wrong colour scheme) in the american office season 4 episode 16


----------



## brododragon (Apr 22, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> I saw Daryl playing with a cube (wrong colour scheme) in the american office season 4 episode 16


My question is how do they always manage to find wierd color schemes. If you go to Amazon or just your local store almost all cubes are normal color scheme.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Apr 22, 2020)

brododragon said:


> My question is how do they always manage to find wierd color schemes. If you go to Amazon or just your local store almost all cubes are normal color scheme.


They solve it by peeling the stickers


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 22, 2020)

1:00 bottom left


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 22, 2020)

brododragon said:


> My question is how do they always manage to find wierd color schemes. If you go to Amazon or just your local store almost all cubes are normal color scheme.


There are probably an awful lot more Rubik's cubes (especially Rubik's brand) that are what you would consider the "wrong color scheme" in the world than you think. Supposedly 200 million Rubik's cubes were sold worldwide from 1980 to 1983. A significant number of those were sold in the US, and I know that a very large percentage of those used the so-called "Japanese color scheme" - both of my original ones from that era have that color scheme, and I have yet to see one from that era that has the "standard color scheme", although I understand they also existed. Considering that also supposedly there are 350 million Rubik's cubes sold, assuming that only half of the original batch of 200 million had the "Japanese color scheme", that would mean that it is somewhat possible that as many as 1 in every 4 official Rubik's cube ever sold might have the "Japanese color scheme".


----------



## brododragon (Apr 22, 2020)

Mike Hughey said:


> There are probably an awful lot more Rubik's cubes (especially Rubik's brand) that are what you would consider the "wrong color scheme" in the world than you think. Supposedly 200 million Rubik's cubes were sold worldwide from 1980 to 1983. A significant number of those were sold in the US, and I know that a very large percentage of those used the so-called "Japanese color scheme" - both of my original ones from that era have that color scheme, and I have yet to see one from that era that has the "standard color scheme", although I understand they also existed. Considering that also supposedly there are 350 million Rubik's cubes sold, assuming that only half of the original batch of 200 million had the "Japanese color scheme", that would mean that it is somewhat possible that as many as 1 in every 4 official Rubik's cube ever sold might have the "Japanese color scheme".


I would assume most people would just get a Rubik's Brand.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 22, 2020)

brododragon said:


> I would assume most people would just get a Rubik's Brand.


But that's what I'm saying. Possibly 100 million or more of the Rubik's Brand cubes in the world have the "Japanese color scheme", including 2 that I personally own. NEW Rubik's Brand cubes all have the color scheme you're used to. But a very large percentage of the total Rubik's Brand cubes in the world are not new - they are quite old.

I could see where producers of shows might say, "Hey, I have an old Rubik's Cube in my closet - let me go get it and we'll use it for this scene." Then if it's a 1980's Rubik's Brand cube, it's a good chance it's Japanese color scheme.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Apr 23, 2020)

Mike Hughey said:


> But that's what I'm saying. Possibly 100 million or more of the Rubik's Brand cubes in the world have the "Japanese color scheme", including 2 that I personally own. NEW Rubik's Brand cubes all have the color scheme you're used to. But a very large percentage of the total Rubik's Brand cubes in the world are not new - they are quite old.
> 
> I could see where producers of shows might say, "Hey, I have an old Rubik's Cube in my closet - let me go get it and we'll use it for this scene." Then if it's a 1980's Rubik's Brand cube, it's a good chance it's Japanese color scheme.


I have a 1980s "Wonderful Puzzler" and it has the normal scheme. Is it from that cube that the standard colour scheme came from?


----------



## AbsoRuud (Apr 23, 2020)

Mike Hughey said:


> But that's what I'm saying. Possibly 100 million or more of the Rubik's Brand cubes in the world have the "Japanese color scheme", including 2 that I personally own. NEW Rubik's Brand cubes all have the color scheme you're used to. But a very large percentage of the total Rubik's Brand cubes in the world are not new - they are quite old.
> 
> I could see where producers of shows might say, "Hey, I have an old Rubik's Cube in my closet - let me go get it and we'll use it for this scene." Then if it's a 1980's Rubik's Brand cube, it's a good chance it's Japanese color scheme.


I have a Yuxin Little Magic from 2020 with the Japanese colour scheme.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Apr 23, 2020)

On the left top shelf there is a cube


----------



## Llewelys (Apr 28, 2020)

You can see a Rubik's cube in the latest episode of the amazing series *Killing Eve* (03x03). Here Eve Polastri is invastigating the murder of her friend Kenny: she's trying to find what he was working on.

This scene is ridiculous for a cuber (how did they even get the orientation right to do the alg? what if someone had scrambled the cube? come on, he's not even doing the moves he's saying) and it has the classic joke "I just peel the stickers off".

Still a great show, 10/10 would recommend


----------



## AbsoRuud (Apr 29, 2020)

In the latest season of Better Call Saul a girl is seen taking apart a Rubik's cube with a pair of scissors. It looks like an original Rubik's brand.


----------



## brododragon (Apr 29, 2020)

AbsoRuud said:


> In the latest season of Better Call Saul a girl is seen taking apart a Rubik's cube with a pair of scissors. It looks like an original Rubik's brand.


Like cutting it up or getting the blade under the edge?


----------



## AbsoRuud (Apr 29, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Like cutting it up or getting the blade under the edge?


Taking it apart like taking the cubies out of the core.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Apr 30, 2020)

From 0:42, behind the guy, on the table


----------



## brododragon (Apr 30, 2020)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> From 0:42, behind the guy, on the tableView attachment 12017


Quite a few cubes show up in Computerfile and Numberfile. In fact, I'm pretty sure one of the Computerfile guys is a cuber.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (May 2, 2020)




----------



## brododragon (May 2, 2020)

Filipe Teixeira said:


>


HOW do they always manage to put white and yellow next to each other? Also, why is it always white and yellow.


----------



## Tabe (May 2, 2020)

Because white and yellow were next to each other in the original color scheme.


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 4, 2020)

I'm sure that most people have seen this, but here is a compilation of all of Steven Brundage's acts on America's Got Talent:


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (May 6, 2020)




----------



## Mike Hughey (May 6, 2020)

Tabe said:


> Because white and yellow were next to each other in the original color scheme.


Agreed. It always seems so wrong to me when I see a picture of a cube with white and blue next to each other.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (May 6, 2020)

Mike Hughey said:


> Agreed. It always seems so wrong to me when I see a picture of a cube with white and blue next to each other.


Sarah Strong approves


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (May 6, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> I'm sure that most people have seen this, but here is a compilation of all of Steven Brundage's acts on America's Got Talent:


I've never seen these before. Pretty awesome, thanks for sharing!


----------



## brododragon (May 12, 2020)

Not technically a sighting but something that couldn't be a coincidence:


----------



## ep2 (May 20, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=165132574927951


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (May 21, 2020)

ep2 said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=165132574927951


Oh man this made me laugh a lot harder than i'd like to admit! Great stuff. 

This is the cubing content the internet really needs...


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jun 29, 2020)

In Cubing Encoded's Reddit video yesterday, somebody posted that "The Speed Cubers" would be on Netflix on July 29. Is this the "Why We Cube" video that's been on YouTube for almost 2 years?


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jun 29, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> In Cubing Encoded's Reddit video yesterday, somebody posted that "The Speed Cubers" would be on Netflix on July 29. Is this the "Why We Cube" video that's been on YouTube for almost 2 years?


No it is a new documentary that Chris has been working on along with someone else to help him. It is going to be about the friendship and rivalry between Feliks and Max.


----------



## CodingCuber (Jun 30, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> In Cubing Encoded's Reddit video yesterday, somebody posted that "The Speed Cubers" would be on Netflix on July 29. Is this the "Why We Cube" video that's been on YouTube for almost 2 years?


No. I believe that this is a completely different netflix-exclusive documentary


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jun 30, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> No it is a new documentary that Chris has been working on along with someone else to help him. It is going to be about the friendship and rivalry between Feliks and Max.





CodingCuber said:


> No. I believe that this is a completely different netflix-exclusive documentary


Can't wait to see it!


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 30, 2020)

If only I didn't cancel my Netflix, First they put Avatar on and now this? I gotta make better choices with my streaming services


----------



## CodingCuber (Jun 30, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Can't wait to see it!


same


----------



## ep2 (Jun 30, 2020)

Doesn't look like it has a release date on Netflix here yet (Ireland).


----------



## alexiscubing (Jun 30, 2020)

Masterchef Australia's most recent episode had a challenge which is inspired by the rubiks cube


----------



## ProStar (Jun 30, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> If only I didn't cancel my Netflix, First they put Avatar on and now this? I gotta make better choices with my streaming services



Same...


----------



## DemonicCuberad (Jun 30, 2020)

If only I had netflix.... I could watch Flash and Pokemon Animated one, and this ig


----------



## semiprime799 (Jun 30, 2020)

Was recently watching The Stray (https://www.imdb.com/title/tt5342904/) and I saw what seems to be a Rubik's brand 3x3 on the Dad's nightstand https://www.imdb.com/video/vi1306376729?playlistId=tt5342904&ref_=tt_ov_vi at about 1:30 when they are talking over family problems.

It's much more visible if you watch the movie but just barely makes an appearance in the imdb trailer.


----------



## CodingCuber (Jun 30, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> Masterchef Australia's most recent episode had a challenge which is inspired by the rubiks cube


Yeah. I heard that. What colour scheme though lol? gReEn, gReY, aQuA, mArOoN, bLaCk, bRoWn


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 13, 2020)

I didn't know where else to put this, so...






Obviously JPerm is a cubing YouTuber, but at 9:23 he mentions SS!
@Zain_A24 @SpeedCuberSUB30 @HNcubing @Zubin Park @Mike Hughey @RJcub3r @Mo_A2244 all are in the video.


----------



## CyoobietheCuber (Jul 15, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> I didn't know where else to put this, so...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just discovered today that @Smiles is J Perm HIMSELF!


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Aug 25, 2020)

Looked up to see what song YouTube had shuffled me and saw what appears to be an exploding 3x3


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Sep 4, 2020)

Browsing through new releases on Spotify this morning. I was going to match the scramble but...


----------



## White KB (Sep 7, 2020)

The DreamWorks animated film _Mr. Peabody and Sherman_ has a Rubik's Cube that Albert Einstein solves throughout the later part of the movie. The color scheme is mostly correct, aside from there being two blue sides and there being 53 stickers solved at the end (?). Anyway, I recently re-watched the movie today and found it.


----------



## ep2 (Oct 21, 2020)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/outlook/coronavirus-pandemic-rubiks-cube/2020/10/20/4611c38e-0f28-11eb-8074-0e943a91bf08_story.html


----------



## brododragon (Oct 21, 2020)

ep2 said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/outlook/coronavirus-pandemic-rubiks-cube/2020/10/20/4611c38e-0f28-11eb-8074-0e943a91bf08_story.html


What? Someone talking about cubes in the media who actually know what they're doing?

I prob shouldn't be that hard on people lol


----------



## BenChristman1 (Oct 21, 2020)

brododragon said:


> What? Someone talking about cubes in the media who actually know what they're doing?
> 
> I prob shouldn't be that hard on people lol


Erno Rubik wrote it, so of course he knows what he's talking about.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Oct 22, 2020)

Sorry for the double post, but go to 3:08 in this video.


----------



## Spacey10 (Oct 22, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Sorry for the double post, but go to 3:08 in this video.


And 345 and 417 and 444


----------



## BenChristman1 (Oct 22, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> And 345 and 417 and 444


I didn’t even notice that!


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Nov 9, 2020)

Cool to see metal icon Jason Richardson display a 9x9 in this random djent compilation featuring some of the genre's best/most creative guitarists. 0:45 iin the vid.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Jan 5, 2021)

Another great article has been written about the cube with very accurate statistics included. This time:

“*There are 43 combinations to solve a Rubik’s Cube*, but there’s only one chance for Hyde Park Entertainment Group and Endeavor Content to make a Rubik’s Cube movie.”

On the plus side it would be cool to see another cube film come out. Article below.








A Rubik's Cube Movie Is In The Works, Because Sure, Why Not? - /Film


A Rubik's Cube movie, based on the classic puzzle, is in development from Ashok Amritraj's Hyde Park Entertainment Group and Endeavor Content.




www.slashfilm.com


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 5, 2021)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> Another great article has been written about the cube with very accurate statistics included. This time:
> 
> “*There are 43 combinations to solve a Rubik’s Cube*, but there’s only one chance for Hyde Park Entertainment Group and Endeavor Content to make a Rubik’s Cube movie.”
> 
> ...


I am excited to see this film as well! But how can they mess up that stat that badly?!


----------



## brododragon (Jan 5, 2021)

psh quintillion shmnitillion


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 15, 2021)

Not sure why this showed up in my recommended now (or more importantly, why I clicked on it), but at 2:22 in the video, the guy is about to solve a cube, but the Grinch then scrambles it again.


----------



## AbelBrata (Feb 15, 2021)

In Cyberpunk 2077


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 19, 2021)

I thought that this video was very fascinating! It basically breaks down one of Steven Brundage’s acts.


----------



## GenTheThief (May 1, 2021)

Rubik's cube salt and pepper shakers, dispensed by doing U moves


----------



## abunickabhi (May 1, 2021)

Max Park made it to the Jimmy Kimmel show.






Go to 1:12:40 for Max’s part


----------



## CodingCuber (May 1, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Max Park made it to the Jimmy Kimmel show.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw that too! Posted it on r/Cubers as well:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Cubers/comments/n29s7e


----------



## White KB (May 3, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Max Park made it to the Jimmy Kimmel show.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wanted to watch that, but I haven't been able to yet. Nice to know!


----------



## abunickabhi (May 3, 2021)

White KB said:


> I wanted to watch that, but I haven't been able to yet. Nice to know!


Its available on youtube. You can watch the VOD.

Max looked confident on the show. I felt great after seeing him on the show.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (May 27, 2021)

https://blog.softwaremill.com/what-...lls-for-microservices-developers-a3db7d0149f4


----------



## SH03L4C3 (May 28, 2021)




----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 13, 2021)

hokko life discord


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jun 14, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Max Park made it to the Jimmy Kimmel show.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


45:51


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 24, 2021)

Cube Is Life said:


> 3x3-5x5 were being solved in a tv show called Scorpion, it's about people with insane IQ's that work with the government to stop crimes.


I watched it, unfortunately
main character and another guy were racing 3x3 and out of nowhere the protagonist start to solve blindfoded then the other guys say: "oh noe, the famous rubix cub BLD trik"
I was ded

the show is awful


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 27, 2021)

youtube video about a smartphone


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jun 27, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> View attachment 16200
> youtube video about a smartphone


alot of mkbhd videos have a rubiks cube in them


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 28, 2021)

yesterday there was a segment about cube mosaics on the tv show "fantastico" here of brazil
(portuguese)









Fantástico: últimos vídeos


Fantástico: últimos vídeos




g1.globo.com


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jun 30, 2021)

(Yes, I still watch videos about Among Us, no judging. )

At around 1:00 and 8:00 in 5up’s last video, you can see that in his new map, Submerged, he put a 2x2 on the desk in Security.


----------



## DiamondGolem12 (Jul 4, 2021)

This random ad




At 00:05


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 14, 2021)

*megaman boss: *rubik's man

source: https://www.deviantart.com/torchiczk/gallery/all


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 26, 2021)

5:28


----------



## ruffleduck (Jul 26, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> 5:28


i'm not surprised that it is unsolvable


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 30, 2021)

This video proves that if you can't solve a cube is because you are bad at math. But maybe you aren't


----------



## PCCuber (Jul 30, 2021)

Also by Nas Daily.


----------



## GenTheThief (Aug 26, 2021)

girl in the bleachers is holding a cube at 2:02


----------



## White KB (Sep 29, 2021)

I was watching some Alan Walker videos when THIS showed up:





It's at 3:14, by the way.
It looks like a GAN...


Spoiler: Me getting off track...



which is Bengali for 'song', Chinese for shield (depending on the tones(?)), Gujarati for Het lied(?), Indonesian for bro, Irish for by or without, and *Japanese for...*
CANCER?
Gan is a lie.
o.o
Anyway, sorry about that...
It also could've been a YuXin or a DaYan TengYun...
I shouldn't just make assumptions...


----------



## CodingCuber (Sep 29, 2021)

White KB said:


> I was watching some Alan Walker videos when THIS showed up:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Colour scheme doesn't look like GAN. Possibly Yuxin though.


----------



## White KB (Oct 4, 2021)

0:00
Just watch.


----------



## White KB (Oct 4, 2021)

At 0:20 of "I am a Teacher," a short film made by a Singaporean channel that I watch called JianHao Tan. Great video, and there's even an extra cube.


----------



## White KB (Oct 4, 2021)

Heck, there are two in this one!




(It's in the back left on the shelf, right next to the massive stacks of playing cards.)


----------



## PCCuber (Oct 6, 2021)

Cube looks ok, if it has a different colour scheme.


----------



## White KB (Oct 6, 2021)

PCCuber said:


> View attachment 17273Cube looks ok, if it has a different colour scheme.


Imagine a rat actually solving a Rubik's Cube... that would be funny.
My dog, on the other hand, was sub-6.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Oct 6, 2021)

I don't know it this was posted here, but in the second season of Lost is Space, one of the characters is messing with a skewb
I love the show


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 7, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> I don't know it this was posted here, but in the second season of Lost is Space, one of the characters is messing with a skewb
> I love the show
> View attachment 17274


There MUST be a speedcuber among the filming crew!! Non-cubers wouldn't put "that impossible thing" in a show!


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Oct 9, 2021)

Saikojiman Gwaenchanha episode 1, at 1:10, there is a rubik's cube on one of the character's locker


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 9, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> Saikojiman Gwaenchanha episode 1, at 1:10, there is a rubik's cube on one of the character's locker
> View attachment 17309


If anyone wants direct translation for the title of that series, it means It's okay that I'm psycho.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Oct 9, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> If anyone wants direct translation for the title of that series, it means It's okay that I'm psycho.


lol in portugues the title is: "it's ok not to be normal"


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Oct 26, 2021)

there is a pyraminx in this LA ROUX music video




Spoiler


----------



## BenChristman1 (Oct 27, 2021)

Erno Rubik was an answer on Jeopardy the other day! The clue was something along the lines of “This man’s ‘revenge’ came back with extra rows and no fixed center pieces.” Nobody got it right.


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 27, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Erno Rubik was an answer on Jeopardy the other day! The clue was something along the lines of “This man’s ‘revenge’ came back with extra rows and no fixed center pieces.” Nobody got it right.


I think the name "Rubik's Revenge" is less known then a "4x4" because people usually count the rows of pieces. (Or just call them 10x10s.)


----------



## qwr (Oct 27, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> there is a pyraminx in this LA ROUX music video
> View attachment 17476
> 
> 
> ...


listening to some 2010 classics i see


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 27, 2021)

qwr said:


> listening to some 2010 classics i see


That reminds me, my old teachers favorite song was Never gonna give you up by Rick Astley.


----------



## qwr (Oct 27, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> That reminds me, my old teachers favorite song was Never gonna give you up by Rick Astley.


i'm sure it was


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 27, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> I think the name "Rubik's Revenge" is less known then a "4x4" because people usually count the rows of pieces. (Or just call them 10x10s.)


Might be less known among speedcubers since, _you know_, but I think "Rubik's Revenge" might be a bit more well known in the "interested in trivia but not necessarily speedcubing" section of the public, since it's also the title of the Wikipedia article.


----------



## Garf (Oct 27, 2021)

Yo, same here! In fact, it is the first song in my music playlist.


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 27, 2021)

qwr said:


> i'm sure it was


I'm serious. She would play it once in a while at the end of the day.


----------



## qwr (Oct 28, 2021)

Levy got "a cube with chinese characters on it" lol
a yuxin cube, looks like a little magic to me (i'm not familiar with yuxin cubes). highly engaging clickbait thumbnail


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Oct 28, 2021)

searching for the "japanese study" hashtag lead me to this instagram post


----------



## freshcuber.de (Nov 2, 2021)

Fake Flavi (alias Flavian Glont) was on german TV (ZDF) in May with his fake blindsolves:




__





Fake, Täuschung und Hochstapelei | Rolands Zauberwürfel-Blog – freshcuber.de






freshcuber.de





And now he showed his almost only R U' R' U' fake solves on german RTL Supertalent Show:








Er hat es wieder getan


Gestern abend gab es wieder mal einen Auftritt von Flavian Glont, dem bekanntesten Multiblind-Speedcuber, der gar kein Multiblind kann. Diesmal nicht bei Britain’s Got Talent, und auch nicht …




cubingfreunde.wordpress.com





Fake cubers and impostors annoy me. This kind of "cubing" is not good for the community.


----------



## Flowkap (Nov 2, 2021)

I read your blog posts. And I agree, but this really triggers you hard right?


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 2, 2021)

freshcuber.de said:


> Fake Flavi (alias Flavian Glont) was on german TV (ZDF) in May with his fake blindsolves:
> Fake, Täuschung und Hochstapelei | Rolands Zauberwürfel-Blog – freshcuber.de
> And now he showed his almost only R U' R' U' fake solves on german RTL Supertalent Show:
> 
> ...


And I thought sour patch kids ice cream was cringe.


----------



## freshcuber.de (Nov 3, 2021)

Flowkap said:


> but this really triggers you hard right?



My blood pressure is okay again


----------



## Tabe (Nov 10, 2021)

Was just watching a video on the game *Unpacking* and there's a Rubik's Cube on the desk in it.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## qwr (Nov 10, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> View attachment 17650


valk?


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Nov 10, 2021)

qwr said:


> valk?


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Nov 10, 2021)

qwr said:


> valk?


Looks like a Rubik's or a GAN/Rubik's to me.


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 10, 2021)

Title: Rubik's Cube Sightings in Media

My first thought:

Edit: why the angry @qwr?


----------



## CodingCuber (Nov 11, 2021)

This song (Cloud by Lisar Chales) came up on my discover tab. Check out the album cover, it's a 3x3 with a rather odd colour scheme.


----------



## qwr (Nov 11, 2021)

CodingCuber said:


> View attachment 17653
> This song (Cloud by Lisar Chales) came up on my discover tab. Check out the album cover, it's a 3x3 with a rather odd colour scheme.


album cover looks like it was made in paint in 30 seconds


----------



## CodingCuber (Nov 11, 2021)

qwr said:


> album cover looks like it was made in paint in 30 seconds


It wasn't a great song, either


----------



## CubeRed (Nov 16, 2021)

I was watching Diorama videos and saw this guys epic intro.

Example video


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Nov 16, 2021)

Speaking of cover art with weird cubes...I didn't post this when I saw it on Spotify awhile back because I didn't care for the music at all. "Max - Colour Vision"


----------



## qwr (Nov 22, 2021)

preach (reference is the very Nietzschean problem of no purpose in life to be conquered, 1:40)


----------



## Flowkap (Nov 26, 2021)

Quick-fingered Rubik's Cubers to compete in Galway


In the time it takes you to read this sentence, 21-year-old Ciarán Beahan from Lucan, Co Dublin can complete a Rubik's Cube.




www.rte.ie


----------



## cirnov2 (Nov 27, 2021)

why old posts are returning? anyway...
the BFDI Woody plush display photo has a cube on it. maybe because cary huang (the creator) is also a speedcuber


----------



## CubeRed (Dec 1, 2021)

This... I want to complain about.


Here is the video link:


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (Dec 1, 2021)

Guess i'm as smart as Albert Einstein then. Guess we're all as smart as Albert Einstein.


----------



## cuberswoop (Dec 1, 2021)

cuberbutnotacuber said:


> Guess i'm as smart as Albert Einstein then. Guess we're all as smart as Albert Einstein.


Especially My cousin who can solve one in less than 2 seconds.


----------



## CubeRed (Dec 3, 2021)

According to this video, solving Rubik's cubes are harder than driving a car.

I'm posting this before I go get drivers license.


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (Dec 3, 2021)

Wait. Does... does that mean I can go ZOOOOOOOOM on the real life highway and do what i do in Forza?


----------



## CodingCuber (Dec 10, 2021)

‘The popularity has just completely exploded’: Rubik’s Cube’s second coming


Australia’s Feliks Zemdegs, the Usain Bolt of speed cubing, has been at the forefront of the gadget’s rapid resurgence




www.theguardian.com


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Dec 11, 2021)

I came here to post about the guardian article on Feliks but someone beat me to it.


----------



## Flowkap (Dec 17, 2021)

South Jersey fourth-grade class masters the Rubik's Cube


Almost every fourth grader at this elementary school in Cherry Hill can solve the classic puzzle in less than 10 minutes.




6abc.com


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 11, 2022)

The Khare girl, super popular on Youtube just made a video about her journey of getting sub-1 on the 3x3.


----------



## MuaazCubes (Jan 21, 2022)

I was watching 'The World According to Jeff Goldblum' season 2 episode 7, titled 'Puzzles' on Disney+

The first scene was Jeff and Nitin Subramanian and they race. I thought it was pretty cool.


----------



## Flowkap (Jan 22, 2022)

That whole series might be interesting! Will watch that specific episode today


----------



## Flowkap (Jan 29, 2022)

It's not really media but I don't wanna open a new thread:


----------



## Timona (Jan 30, 2022)

I love Minecraft, i love Mumbo Jumbo's redstone videos and when he released this one I was so happy lol


----------



## Flowkap (Jan 30, 2022)

German pupils build a new solve robot that solves in under 400ms









"Rubik's Cube Solver": HTL-Schüler aus Saalfelden bauen Zauberwürfel-Roboter


An einem Zauberwürfel – dem sogenannten "Rubik´s Cube" – ist sicher schon so mancher von uns verzweifelt: Drei Schülern der HTL Saalfelden (Pinzgau) haben mithilfe einer Flachgauer Firma einen Roboter entwickelt, der den kniffligen Würfel von selbst lösen lässt – und das vollautomatisch in...




www.salzburg24.at


----------



## OtterCuber (Jan 31, 2022)

Today in the NYT:


----------



## Flowkap (Feb 3, 2022)

Forget Sudoku, Build Yourself A Minimalist Rubik’s Solver Robot


Some people like crossword puzzles, some are serious sudoku ninjas, but [Andrea Favero] likes to keep himself sharp, by learning coding and solving control problems, and that is something we can de…




hackaday.com


----------



## White KB (Feb 14, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> The Khare girl, super popular on Youtube just made a video about her journey of getting sub-1 on the 3x3.


A bit late on this, but J Perm has a video on his channel about the same exact thing, just from his perspective. It's a really cool behind-the-scenes look at things.


----------



## White KB (Feb 14, 2022)

I went to a *Japanese festival* at a *college* and then heard of *JO1*, a popular *boy band* in *Japan*, and then I went to their official *YouTube channel* and used the *Ctrl+F* feature to try and find their most viewed video. It took me *minutes* of dedicated searching, but I finally found the song. And then, at *16 seconds* into the video, so that I got a +2 during inspection, I found it: my new main. The--






GAN Infinity.

Because you can make a post a GAN ad if you want to.

*#notsponsored hehe*


----------



## abunickabhi (Feb 15, 2022)

White KB said:


> A bit late on this, but J Perm has a video on his channel about the same exact thing, just from his perspective. It's a really cool behind-the-scenes look at things.


Even the Cubicle called Miss Khare and asked her to critique her solve, for the video 5 solvers 1 scramble.


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (Apr 14, 2022)

If anyone watched Moon Knight, you'll have seen the Rubik's Cube in S1E1. It might have some significance later on too.


----------



## OtterCuber (Apr 30, 2022)

Dark S1:E3


----------



## Garf (Apr 30, 2022)

I have seen that multiple times


CodingCuber said:


> ‘The popularity has just completely exploded’: Rubik’s Cube’s second coming
> 
> 
> Australia’s Feliks Zemdegs, the Usain Bolt of speed cubing, has been at the forefront of the gadget’s rapid resurgence
> ...


----------



## Bayamo Penguin (May 6, 2022)

Globo Esporte, a daily sports round up in Brazil featured a player that's a cuber... I'll look for a link later


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (May 6, 2022)

Bayamo Penguin said:


> Globo Esporte, a daily sports round up in Brazil featured a player that's a cuber... I'll look for a link laterView attachment 19218


Brasil sil sil sil


----------



## Bayamo Penguin (May 6, 2022)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> Brasil sil sil sil


I just saw that Scarpa has a YT channel with cubing videos...


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (May 6, 2022)

Bayamo Penguin said:


> I just saw that Scarpa has a YT channel with cubing videos...







hahahahha


----------



## CodingCuber (May 13, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> I have seen that multiple times


Congrats? I posted this when I saw it on the front page of The Guardian one morning.


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 7, 2022)

Seen in the "Kurzgesagt – In a Nutshell" latest video. A 3x3 and a chess board.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 8, 2022)

tinykin demo. two a few rubik's cubes spotted.
game is a mix of paper mario visuals with pikmin gameplay. great game, looking forward to the full game experience


EDIT: there are more


----------



## White KB (Jun 8, 2022)

MuaazCubes said:


> I was watching 'The World According to Jeff Goldblum' season 2 episode 7, Puzzles on Disney+
> 
> The first scene was Jeff *and a cuber (who i don't know, please tell me if you do)* and they 'race'. I thought it was pretty cool.
> 
> ...


Nitin Subramanian


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 9, 2022)

White KB said:


> Nitin Subramanian


imagine solving a rubiks cube next to that guy WITHOUT BEING A DINOSAUR


----------



## White KB (Jun 9, 2022)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> imagine solving a rubiks cube next to that guy WITHOUT BEING A DINOSAUR


...wait I don't get it


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 9, 2022)

White KB said:


> ...wait I don't get it


he acted on Jurassic Park


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 22, 2022)

I know this is late but...steam may promotion


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 9, 2022)

r/tetris


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## Imsoosm (Jul 16, 2022)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> View attachment 19968


@NONOGamer12


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Jul 16, 2022)

God’s favorite idiot on Netflix features the 3x3 and megaminx a few different times in the early episodes of season 1. Anyone else see it?!?


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Jul 18, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> @NONOGamer12


wat


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Jul 18, 2022)

Bruh episode one of moonknight had a rubiks i wanna redo that scramble


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 29, 2022)

find the cube


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Jul 29, 2022)

That pink color cube looks so bad. Sorry, pink is not my favorite color


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 29, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> That pink color cube looks so bad. Sorry, pink is not my favorite color


I think it's inside a box. I got some of those boxes to store my cubes. it protects from the dust


Spoiler







buy it here:




__





Candy Color Transparent PP Protection Box for 57mm Magic Cube_Cube Components & DIY Kits_Cubezz.com: Professional Puzzle Store for Magic Cubes, Rubik's Cubes, Magic Cube Accessories & Other Puzzles - Powered by Cubezz







cubezz.com





I think my boxes came for free


----------



## Puzzlerr (Jul 29, 2022)

mrbeast came out with a video a few days ago (100 boys vs 100 girls) and they had a challenge to see who could solve 100 cubes first


----------



## Puzzlerr (Aug 2, 2022)

the newest AGT season (not sure what episode) has a cool cubing act
the cubers name was Ethan
I didn't catch the last name


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Aug 2, 2022)

Puzzlerr said:


> the newest AGT season (not sure what episode) has a cool cubing act
> the cubers name was Ethan
> I didn't catch the last name


I once saw this cuber, I think he was a cuber on social media (or maybe it was on tv idk) solving some kind of Rubik's cube (I forget what kind) in an interesting fashion (but it could have been an interview or something, I don't recall). I forget what his name was but I think it was European or something idk it's been awhile.


----------



## White KB (Aug 2, 2022)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> I once saw this cuber, I think he was a cuber on social media (or maybe it was on tv idk) solving some kind of Rubik's cube (I forget what kind) in an interesting fashion (but it could have been an interview or something, I don't recall). I forget what his name was but I think it was European or something idk it's been awhile.


“how rude”
-some 80-year old I guess


----------



## White KB (Aug 2, 2022)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> find the cube
> 
> View attachment 20121


Found it


----------



## Puzzlerr (Aug 2, 2022)

DuckubingCuber347 said:


> I once saw this cuber, I think he was a cuber on social media (or maybe it was on tv idk) solving some kind of Rubik's cube (I forget what kind) in an interesting fashion (but it could have been an interview or something, I don't recall). I forget what his name was but I think it was European or something idk it's been awhile.


I think I know who you're talking about. He did cube magic a while ago on AGT (His name is Steven Brundage)
The guy i'm talking about is 17 and from the US


----------



## White KB (Sep 4, 2022)

Found this while on YouTube 
Guy uses a transparent phone to manipulate a Rubik's Cube. Genius. Let's make this a new WCA event.


----------



## White KB (Sep 4, 2022)

badmephisto said:


> http://img339.imageshack.us/img339/842/metrocubeee7.jpg


I don't think imageshack works anymore and kinda want to know how this looked lol

(I was hoping the first post on this thread still worked.  )


----------



## White KB (Sep 9, 2022)

Is that a 5x5? Yes, yes it is.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Sep 9, 2022)

From cult film "UHF". A movie written and starring American Comedy Artist "Weird Al" Yankovic.


----------



## White KB (Sep 13, 2022)

This has probably already been posted here, but I'm putting it in just in case.

(He has tons of cubes, why the confused?)


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Oct 1, 2022)

"unpacking" game

find the cube


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Oct 1, 2022)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> "unpacking" game
> 
> find the cube
> 
> View attachment 20846


On the desk by the piggy bank and the trophy


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 8, 2022)

Super cool video published by Guinness


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Oct 8, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Super cool video published by Guinness


imagine spending thousands on rotating puzzles


----------



## UncleFrank (Oct 8, 2022)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> imagine spending thousands on rotating puzzles


imagine *having* extra thousands to spend on puzzles.


----------



## LBr (Oct 8, 2022)

I’m curious as to why Guinness subbed out ‘Rubik’s cube’ for ‘Rotating Puzzle cube’


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Oct 8, 2022)

Last night, I was watching a sports channel, and an advertisement had a cube and a cube mosaic! It was cool!


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Oct 8, 2022)

LBr said:


> I’m curious as to why Guinness subbed out ‘Rubik’s cube’ for ‘Rotating Puzzle cube’


copyright lol


----------



## LBr (Oct 8, 2022)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> copyright lol


Prolly


----------



## ProStar (Oct 8, 2022)

LBr said:


> I’m curious as to why Guinness subbed out ‘Rubik’s cube’ for ‘Rotating Puzzle cube’



Because technically almost all of them aren't Rubik's cubes, and Rubik's would almost definitely sue them for improper use of the trademark


----------



## Tabe (Nov 12, 2022)

During the Michigan/Nebraska football game today, Rubik's Cubes were mentioned multiple times throughout (as a reference to "solving" the Michigan offense for Nebraska). At the end of the game, a nice clip of someone doing an OH solve on a Tornado was shown. 

@Kit Clement - was it you?


----------



## White KB (Nov 14, 2022)

Tabe said:


> During the Michigan/Nebraska football game today, Rubik's Cubes were mentioned multiple times throughout (as a reference to "solving" the Michigan offense for Nebraska). At the end of the game, a nice clip of someone doing an OH solve on a Tornado was shown.
> 
> @Kit Clement - was it you?


Go Big Red!!!
And if Kit Clement was in it that is triple cool since there was a competition in Elkhorn, NE on Saturday-- the first one in Nebraska since 2019!


----------



## Kit Clement (Nov 14, 2022)

Tabe said:


> During the Michigan/Nebraska football game today, Rubik's Cubes were mentioned multiple times throughout (as a reference to "solving" the Michigan offense for Nebraska). At the end of the game, a nice clip of someone doing an OH solve on a Tornado was shown.
> 
> @Kit Clement - was it you?



Nope, wasn't me, I don't own a Tornado. I unfortunately wasn't able to watch that game yesterday either to see the clip.


----------



## White KB (Nov 14, 2022)

Kit Clement said:


> Nope, wasn't me, I don't own a Tornado. I unfortunately wasn't able to watch that game yesterday either to see the clip.


Cyoubx's Friends 'care' emoji


----------



## ruwix (Nov 25, 2022)

*1899*, episode 7 The Storm


----------



## cirnov2 (Nov 25, 2022)

ruwix said:


> *1899*, episode 7 The Storm
> 
> View attachment 21289


ruwix is still alive?


----------



## White KB (Nov 25, 2022)

cirnov2 said:


> ruwix is still alive?


yay!
I put a profile post on their profile a couple years ago about how they started me on Rubik's Cubes but that they might need to have better OLL algs. Then they said they couldn't just copy algs from algdb or whatever which doesn't make sense since algs are not intellectual property. But yeah, they're alive


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Nov 27, 2022)

I don't know who he is, but he has plenty of cubes on the background...


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## abunickabhi (Dec 11, 2022)

Guinness covered Max and Tymon rivalry on their channel.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 11, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Guinness covered Max and Tymon rivalry on their channel.


omg rotating puzzles


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 23, 2022)

saw this random video yesterday. pretty funny


----------



## hyn (Dec 23, 2022)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> omg rotating puzzles


ikr


----------

